#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-29
<yofel> walkkenn: also define 'unmounted' - there is a filesystem on it or do you mean unpartitioned space?
<walkkenn> file system ext4
<walkkenn> I can change that
<thewrath> is that for /home or for what
<yofel> walkkenn: well, it's obviously not mounted, so how is the space called? is that another partition?
<paultag> thewrath, humm?
<GrafeX> hmm i got maybe not so simple question.. but should be one -- anyone played with vm appliance of openvpn? I got a fresh install thats tossing a filesystem error on boot
<walkkenn> there is no label
<paultag> thewrath, I'm just running to the shower, but for the UBT you need a wiki and lp. we chat in ubuntu-beginners-team, this is a help channel
<paultag> thewrath, brb
<yofel> walkkenn: or wait, you probably mean sda1 from how you listed it, what's on there currently?
<thewrath> paultag, all right
<yofel> walkkenn: and 'fdisk -l' really would help
<walkkenn> I get no response from that command
<yofel> walkkenn: I told you before to use it with sudo...
<yeedl> any way to configure a shortcut in ubuntu to load a run dialog since the altf2 doesnt seem to be workin?
<yofel> yeedl: can you check your keyboard shortcuts? that really should work
<walkkenn> Sorry, I typed fdisk -l behind the prompt and nothing came up
<yofel> not sure where you set those in gnome
<yofel> walkkenn: type in a terminal: 'sudo fdisk -l' that should give you something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537652/ (after you input your password)
<UndiFineD> yeedl, can you right-click a panel, + add to panel, "Run Application..."
<UndiFineD> that is an applet which does exactly the same
<yeedl> i think its cuz i am using ubuntu netbook 10.10
<walkkenn> done
<yofel> walkkenn: can you put the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link?
<yofel> please
<yeedl> undifined, i dont have any ability to add a panel doing that in unity
<yeedl> and yofel, the kb shortcut is configured, but since i dont have any real "panel" i dont have a run application dialog box
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537656/
<yofel> ah, haven't used unity yet
<UndiFineD> hmmmm
<yeedl> yea
<yeedl> this unity thing is killin me but i dont think with the netbook remix i can switch out of it.
<yeedl> i also assume there is no way to downgrade to 10.04? :-/
<thewrath> not easily
<yeedl> argh
<UndiFineD> or, upgrade to 10.10
<yofel> unity is 10.10 netbook
<UndiFineD> at login you can select UNE or Ubuntu Desktop
<yofel> (or 11.04 default, but that's pretty adventurous currently)
<yeedl> i dont get an option for ubuntu desktop, i dont think
<yofel> walkkenn: sorry, got distracted, so... you wanted to add space to /home or what was your origial intention?
<walkkenn> Well, I only work on the computer.  The most extravagant thing I got is WindowsXP in a Virtualbox, but, I mostly use the computer as a work tool.  /home is where you store things like music download, etc.
<walkkenn> That's a question???
<walkkenn> So I'm trying to loosen up more space to store things like that.  Do I have that right?
<yofel> yes /home is for your user files (/home/<username> actually) form what I see you have a compaq partition, a windows partition, an unused linux partition, and your current ubuntu setup
<walkkenn> Thanks for all your help
<yofel> s/form/from/
<yofel> walkkenn: so if I understand you right you want to add the unused linux partition (sda4) to /home? (sda7)
<walkkenn> right
<yofel> hm, that's not possible from a partition point of view, they would have to be beside each other (or you would have to use LVM - but forget that for now), what you *can* do is add a folder in your home directory and mount the partition there, ~/data for example
<thewrath> walkkenn, what i would probably do is this.... use /home/music for your music
<thewrath> i am not sure what you are adding the space for if it is for 100% for music there you go
<walkkenn> That's fine.  As long as ubuntu can see it and use it
<walkkenn> So how do I do that?
<yofel> walkkenn: if you keep it as a seperate partition I would put it in /media, nautilus will see it there. To use it run 'sudo mkdir /media/data' and then add a new line with '/dev/sda4 /media/data ext4 defaults 0 0' to your /etc/fstab (be carefull not to change existig entries)
<yofel> after that run 'sudo mount /media/data' and it will be mounted, since you added the fstab line it will be automounted on boot
<yofel> then you'll have to give yourself permissions to use the drive, do that with 'sudo chown <your_user_name> /media/data' where your_user_name is your login name
<yofel> 'sudo chown yofel /media/data' for example using my name
<walkkenn> OK, I just ran the first line sudo mkdir /media/data and what do I write next?
<yofel> walkkenn: k, now run 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab', now careful:
<yofel> add a new line with the following contents:
<yofel> /dev/sda4 /media/data ext4 defaults 0 0
<yofel> and make sure not to change anything else
<yofel> walkkenn: still there?
<walkkenn> still there
<yofel> k, if you have your fstab entry, test it with 'sudo mount /media/data', if it doesn't print anything, 'df' will show the driver as mounted
<yofel> (save your fstab first)
<yofel> *drive, not driver :/
<walkkenn> you mean just go to the bottom of all that and add #/dev/sda4 /media/data ext4 defaults 0 0
<yofel> walkkenn: yes, (without the #)
<thewrath> welcome back walkkenn
<walkkenn> I didn't know I went anywhere
<thewrath> <-- walkkenn has quit (Read error: Operation timed out)
<thewrath> <-- yeedl has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<thewrath> --> walkkenn (~walkkenn@user-11207hr.dsl.mindspring.com) has joined #ubuntu-beginners
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537681/  that's what I got after running sudo mount /media/data
<yofel> walkkenn: that says it's already mounted (did you try to mount it twice?)
<walkkenn> I don't think so.  Will it work?
<yofel> that should be fine, can you now run 'sudo chown walkkenn:walkkenn /media/data' to make sure user and group are set to you? (replace walkkenn with your pc username)
<yofel> after that you should be able to put files in there
<walkkenn> What's a PC user name?
<walkkenn> Where do I find that?
<yofel> walkkenn: I meant your login name sorry
<walkkenn> that's it
<yofel> or more specific, what 'echo $USER' would give you
<walkkenn> I didn't get anything from that.  Is that normal?
<yofel> yes
<walkkenn> How can I test it?
<yofel> walkkenn: just to be sure, can you post what 'ls -ld /media/data' prints?
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537683/
<yofel> looks fine
<walkkenn> Thanks for your help, really appreciate it!
<thewrath> hey zkriesse
<thewrath> hey ridin
<zkriesse> yes thewrath ?
<thewrath> just saying hello
<zkriesse> k
<ridin> hi
<bobbyj_> Hey all is there a program for ati all in wonder card?
<joe1234> how do i install windows 7 os on ubuntu? it's saids the partitioning is wrong and that it needs to be ntfs.
<joe1234> anyone?
<deejoe> joe1234: what are you trying to do?
<deejoe> and what have you done so far?
<joe1234> well i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.4 but if i use a cd it keeps saying cannot mount dev000 and if if use a usb it keeps saying that it can't find file directory, so now i want to go back to windows 7 but it saids that the partition isn't ntfs
<joe1234> i'm SOOOO confused
<deejoe> so, you went through the installation from CD for a significant ways, it finished, but when you try to reboot at the end this is what is happening?
<deejoe> If you did an install from CD without wubi, windows 7 is gone, right?
<joe1234> yeh i am on 10.10 version
<joe1234> but i'm having problems viewing divx streams so i want to downgrade to 10.4
<deejoe> and you have the windows 7 installation media?
<deejoe> or you have the 10.4 installation media?
<joe1234> no like basically i'm stuck with 10.10 and i can't change it
<deejoe> so 10.10 is working otherwise?
<joe1234> yes
<joe1234> but i can't view divx streams
<joe1234> and i've been trying to fix it for 2 days
<joe1234> i've tried everything
<joe1234> so i want to go to 10.4 cuz it's more stabler (p.s. this is my first time on ubuntu)
<thewrath> 10.10 is stable
<thewrath> 10.04 just has extended support
<nit-wit> joe1234, post a strem I have 10.10 I will see if I can dee it
<nit-wit> stream
<nit-wit> see
<nit-wit> 10.10has all that 10.04 does I suspect your just missing a codec or 2
<joe1234> okay hold on
<joe1234> http://loombo.com/rm4cgsmzu1vf/Human.Target.2010.S01E09.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.html
<joe1234> when i try to click the play icon, the screen becomes blank
<joe1234> any luck guys?
<nit-wit> joe1234, streams for me , do you have the reticted extras and medibunti stuff installed
<joe1234> i believe i have the restricted
<joe1234> what's medibunti
<joe1234> can u give me a sudo code for that?
<nit-wit> joe1234, I get the picture but it is freezing do you have to be a member?
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  I think the medibuntu you have to add the repo
<joe1234> ?
<nit-wit> then add w32 and libdvdcss2
<nit-wit> joe1234, whats your desktop
<joe1234> 10.10
<joe1234> no u don't have to be a member
<joe1234> and it shouldn't freeze because it plays fine on windows
<nit-wit> ubuntu , kubuntu , xubuntu  yeah if you want to reinstall window7 I can help you there
<nit-wit> joe1234, windows is not linux
<joe1234> okay can u help me reinstall window 7,
<joe1234> because the partitioning format is wrong
<joe1234> after i install windows 7, i'll get use ubuntu as dual boot
<joe1234> just*
<nit-wit> joe1234, see dialogu window
<nit-wit> left panel
<joe1234> does anyone know how i can stream divx
<joe1234> the window becomes blank
<joe1234> how to i install windoes 7 after ubuntu?
<stlsaint> joe1234: are you asking two seperate questions?
<aytekin> hello folks
<stlsaint> aytekin: hello
<aytekin> may be you can help me for installing Google Earth
<aytekin> by using terminal
<stlsaint> aytekin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<aytekin> firstly downloaded googleearthlinux.bin file I have
<aytekin> ok i ll take this thank you
<aveilleux> aytekin: You can build a package using the "make-googleearth-package --force" command, then install with "sudo gdebi *.deb"
<stlsaint> aveilleux: OOORRRR...sudo apt-get install googleearth :P
<stlsaint> simple :P
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I thought it wasn't in the repos?
<stlsaint> aveilleux: you have to have medibuntu repos added
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Ah, see, I assumed otherwise and I generally avoid adding repos if I don't need to.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: do you watch dvd's on your system?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I manually installed the libdvdcss package myself.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: :P
<stlsaint> aveilleux: well i add repos so THERE :P
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Ya punk
<stlsaint> aveilleux: i actually only have 1 extra repo from default repos and thats the medibuntu repo
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I have the GetDeb (for games), Oracle (for VBox) and Opera repos.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: oh yea haha i forgot about the vbox repo
<MrAnthrope> Hey guys.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, whats up dog
<MrAnthrope> Having a bit of trouble with Compiz.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, I know very little but go ahead if you think it might help
<MrAnthrope> Animations in compiz. I saw a youtube video and the girl had like fire options and windows shattering into pieces on close. I don't have those animations.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, you want the bling eh I have no clue on that
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to see what some of these do, though. And they don't seem to be applying.
<MrAnthrope> Yeah that's what I'm using aveilleux.
<MrAnthrope> Do I have to close the CCSM to apply changes?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Are desktop effects enabled in System > Preferences > Appearance?
<MrAnthrope> Yes.
<aveilleux> Gm.
<aveilleux> Hm.
<aveilleux> That means Compiz is properly initialized...
<MrAnthrope> oh wait I see what happened.
<MrAnthrope> I changed something in Compiz and it set it to Normal instead of Extra.
<aveilleux> Really? Weird...
<MrAnthrope> I see. When I turn off wobbly windows, it sets the mode to "normal".
<aveilleux> Hm, try compiz --replace & (include the ampersand) in Terminal and see what happens
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Ohhh, interesting. I guess that window is just limited Compiz configuration.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Learn something new every day.
<MrAnthrope> So... wobbly windows are required for Compiz?
<aveilleux> No.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: That Appearance window has some Compiz effects that it considers "Extra", and if they're disabled in Compizconfig then it doesn't consider the graphics mode to be "extra". You can ignore it.
<MrAnthrope> Oh ok. So Compiz will still work with it set to "Normal"?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Yes. Compiz is automatically enabled once you set it to anything above "basic".
<MrAnthrope> oh that's milliseconds :)
<MrAnthrope> Alright the animations are working. Now where's the fire and junk?
<MrAnthrope> Ah. For some reason I'm missing the Main Effects package. Plugins Main.
<MrAnthrope> According to http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Animation I'm missing a BUNCH of animations.
<MrAnthrope> Which should have been installed with Compiz.
<MrAnthrope> omg I figured it out all by myself :)
 * MrAnthrope pats himself on the back.
<bioterror> give yourself a nice warm hug
<MrAnthrope> hehe.
<MrAnthrope> Can anyone tell me why I can't move windows between desktops now? :(
<MrAnthrope> I've been messing with Window Management and Desktop forever and I can't seem to find the option to turn on.
<MrAnthrope> aha!
<MrAnthrope> Number of Desktops (1)... but when I put 4 it reverts back to 1...
<Rafi> hi
<Rafi> i need help
<Rafi> can any one help me
<Rafi> ?
<Rafi> please
<Rafi> i have acer aspire 4740 notebook. i just installed ubuntu 10.10. now i need driver software for my notebook. specially for graphics. i cannot reduce brightness.what can i do?
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/587081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587081 in ubuntu "Acer Aspire 4740 brightness control problem with intel i5 430M with Direct Media Interface, Integrated GPU (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,New]
<bioterror> there you go rafi
<Rafi> no. i have i3 processor
<bioterror> well, you can still try that grub line
<bioterror> when you reboot you can test it
<bioterror> you edit that GRUB line and put to the end: after that "splash quiet" this: acpi_osi=Linux
<bioterror> if it works, then you can edit boot parameters and make it "permanent" ;)
<CiscoDude> I'm having a heck of a time with 10.10 on 2 devices. My first question is, what is the "right way" of installing grub2 and it playing nice with win7?
<bioterror> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CiscoDude> ok, thanx. My next issue is, I loved using Gnome-Do in 10.04 on my netbook, but I found that it doesn't work with 10.10. Is there something similar I can use? I love being able to type a name of an app instead of digging through menues
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> alt+f2? :D
<CiscoDude> well, yeah... but I don't remember the exact name of every app (yet) and I kinda liked the interface
<CiscoDude> I really would like to find a way to make ubuntu a bit snappier on my netbook. It is painfully slow to load up (where as win7 took next to no time)
<CiscoDude> hmm, my primary drive on my tower is an SSD which only has win7 on it. If I install grub on this drive, will it damage the windows boot manager thingy?
<chouvah> hello ! Anyone who might know how do I find the best DNS in my location?
<CiscoDude> chouvah, your ISP would probably be the closest
<chouvah> I mean the fastest DNSs
<CiscoDude> probably the same aswell
<chouvah> What is the benefit of connecting to a proxy server. Would it help to accelerate connection speed?
<CiscoDude> chouvah, a proxy server is often used for security/privacy... depending on the proxy server, it may have a cache service installed that stores website data, which could speed things up for you
<CiscoDude> what are you trying to accomplish?
<MrAnthrope> cisco I think I've heard people go "holy crap I installed ubuntu and now win7 won't boot"
<MrAnthrope> If that helps to answer your question at all.
<chouvah> CiscoDude, I do online shopping and my credit card info was stolen many times. For security reasons, so I changed to Ubuntu.
<chouvah> I'm absolutely an honest person. Just trying to find ways to protect myself. You know...
<rafi> how can i update my driver software in ubuntu 10.10. i have acer 4740
<chouvah> CiscoDude, Any advise for a beginner like me? I have just started learning Ubuntu.
<CiscoDude> chouvah, was it stolen while using linux or winblows?
<CiscoDude> sorry, had to read it a couple times
<chouvah> CiscoDude, while in windows of course.
<CiscoDude> um, to be honest, your best bet is to ensure you don't have any spyware/malware installed on your windows machine (many articles out there on the subject)
<CiscoDude> as far as linux goes, I believe malware/spyware is a very rare occurence
<CiscoDude> it's hard to give good advice on this stuff without you having some education on best practices with online shopping/banking
<chouvah> CiscoDude, Sorry, but it seems malware failed me as well. Windows is propriety on all angles. What frustrate me is that.. there's a lot or products they offer. If you take a trial version, it will undermine your security of other applications on your system. Until you take the offer in.
<CiscoDude> basically, you want to ensure when you checkout, that the connection is secure (firefox/IE will have a lock symbol)
<chouvah> How do I know that it is a secure connection?
<CiscoDude> i understand. ya know, when I do my online shopping, I use a linux live cd
<CiscoDude> Well, firefox will have a lock symbol on/near the address bar and internet explorer would have it in the bottom right of the browser
<chouvah> CiscoDude, what do you mean by linux live cd. That's sounds interesting to me.
<bioterror> chouvah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<CiscoDude> chouvah, you can download Ubuntu (for example) and burn it to a CD... then boot from the CD. A Live CD will allow you to do everything you could, but without actually installing anything on your system
<CiscoDude> Ah crap... I broke my machine using the grub how-to guide
<CiscoDude> I get a nice pretty grub> _
<CiscoDude> How do I fix this?
<CiscoDude> heck, how do I even boot into anything from here?
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> chouvah: one other option is to use the security token available via paypal, that adds an additional layer of security. a lot of sites now accept paypal.
<CiscoDude> phillw, good advice aswell
<chouvah> phillw, That's a good one as well. Thanks.
<CiscoDude> I created a /boot partition on my drive when I installed Ubuntu... how do I boot from (hd1,msdos2)?
<CiscoDude> set root=(hd1,msdos2) and then boot says there is no kernel loaded
<chouvah> CiscoDude, what is the difference between doing it on a Live CD against shopping from a fully installed Ubuntu system?
<phillw> CiscoDude: I'm sure there is an easier way, but try reinstalling grub.
<CiscoDude> phillw, i just did again, and I got to this screen again
<phillw> CiscoDude: did you follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 ?
<CiscoDude> chouvah, there really isn't... but if you did want to install ubuntu for example or didn't want any information sotred about what sites you shop from, Live CDs are good
<CiscoDude> didn't want*
<CiscoDude> hmm, so set root(hd0,msdos1); chainloader +1; boot worked fine for getting back into windows...
<CiscoDude> ARG, why does linux have to be so god blessed difficult?!?!
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> only for dual booters
<bioterror> :---------D
<bioterror> one os, one love
<CiscoDude> yeah, well, my netbook only has ubuntu on it, and that is a real terror too
<chouvah> In fact, the very first OS I've learned was basic Unix. Because my job is to make patterns for apparels, I learned to operate a CAD machine running in Unix and Caldera Linux. I fell in love with Linux many years ago, but did not have a chance to learn more other than what my job needs me to.
<bioterror> what do you think, is a mormon man happier with three wives than a regular joe with one? :D
<CiscoDude> bioterror, apples and oranges... see the mormon must be suicidal once a month, where the joe can hide from just one woman :D
<CiscoDude> in any event, can someone please walk me through this... i think my partitioning scheme is what's making things difficult
<chouvah> bioterror, I think I can be happier with 2 girlfriends than 3 wives (lol).
<CiscoDude> actually, brb, cancer stick before I smash this POS
<bioterror> CiscoDude, we might try it out when you return
<bioterror> as I have two hours left my work day
<bioterror> and I'm high on energy drinks :D
<CiscoDude> i'm back
<bioterror> good
<CiscoDude> ok, i'm booted into the live CD
<bioterror> okay
<CiscoDude> my linux drive is partitioned pretty crazy
<bioterror> I'm gathering my thoughts :D
<bioterror> how it is partitioned?
<CiscoDude> swap, boot, and logical will all the others i need
<CiscoDude> boot is 5GB so sdb2 is /boot
<bioterror> waaaaat
<bioterror> ̃~200MB is enuff for the /boot ;)
<CiscoDude> i know, but I've got a buttload of space to play with :D
<bioterror> can I ask
<CiscoDude> who knows, i might want to torture myself with multiple linux os's
<bioterror> could you move your ~/ to Windows partition with that LiveCD and make a clean installation?-)
<CiscoDude> i could, but I would prefer to keep it this way for now
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> what else you have partitioned
<CiscoDude> sda is my ssd with windows on it, sdb is swap (primary), /boot (primary), and /home, /usr, /usr/local, etc as logical
<CiscoDude> and sdc is NTFS storage
<geirha> And where's / ? :)
<CiscoDude> it's part of the logical partitions
<CiscoDude> on sdb
<bioterror> sdbX
<CiscoDude> oh, um... don't remember which one it is.. lemme mount them all
<bioterror> !pastebin | CiscoDude
<geirha> Well to start, mount the root partition on /mnt, then the boot partition on /mnt/boot, then grub can be updated.
<ubot2> CiscoDude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> CiscoDude, can you df -h after that and pastebin the output to us
<CiscoDude> it doesn't show what each partition is... only the size/used
<geirha> CiscoDude: Well, mount one, ls to identify, unmount and mount the next
<CiscoDude> which partition am I looking for? /boot or /?
<geirha> Both
<bioterror> for a some reason I am fan of two paritions, just / and swap :)
<geirha> I have 8 partitions on this laptop ^^
<geirha> 3 different installs of ubuntu
<bioterror> :o
<CiscoDude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537872/
<CiscoDude> i commented the two in question
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> CiscoDude, do these
<bioterror> cd /mnt
<bioterror> sudo mkdir boot
<CiscoDude> k
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/sdb12 /mnt/
<geirha> sudo mount /dev/sdb12 /mnt; sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/boot
<bioterror> yeah geirha was faster with sdb2
<geirha> That mkdir is pointless btw
<geirha> Since mounting sdb12 on /mnt will hide it
<bioterror> okay
<CiscoDude> it isn't hidden
<chouvah> bioterror,   I have dual Window 7/64 bit and Ubuntu 10.10. I have to disk (sda and sdb). However, I only use sdb for ubuntu. 6456 for swap and remaining space as /. Do you have partition recommendation for a learner like me?
<CiscoDude> ok, they are mounted
<bioterror> chouvah, if you suspend and hibernate your computer and you use alot of RAM, it's suggested to multiple with two your RAM as I have 4GB of RAM, I should have 8GB swap (actually it's bigger if OS can choose;)
<CiscoDude> interesting how opt, usr, tmp, and all that is in /mnt, considering they are supposed to be seperate partitions
<bioterror> and rest for the /
<bioterror> chouvah, some people might suggest to put ̃~10GB for / and rest for /home
<geirha> CiscoDude: To mount something, you need a directory to mount on. So there'll be empty directories there
<geirha> CiscoDude: I think pastebinning /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg  would be helpfull.
<chouvah> bioterror, is it possible to adjust my swap partition after installation?
<CiscoDude> one sec
<bioterror> !swap
<ubot2> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bioterror> oh, there was a command ;)
<CiscoDude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537874/
<chouvah> ubot2, Oh I see.
<ubot2> Factoid 'Oh I see.' not found
<bioterror> chouvah, my friend who uses Gentoo doesnt use swap at all ;)
<chouvah> what is Gentoo, please?
<CiscoDude> should i just reinstall with swap and /? i was reading a linux security book that highly suggested partitioning everything out for security/recovery purposes
<geirha> CiscoDude: grub.cfg looks correct at first glance
<CiscoDude> well, i know it won't pickup windows 7 via os_prober script... but that isn't a major deal
<geirha> There's no error message when you try to boot linux, it just falls into a grub prompt?
<CiscoDude> correct... i may have done the grub-install wrong tho
<CiscoDude> i followed the how-to, but substituded sdb2 as the /boot
<geirha> ls /mnt/boot/*2.6.35-23-generic
<geirha> You see a vmlinuz and initrd there, right?
<CiscoDude> yeppers
<CiscoDude> well, at this point, how do i do the grub-install?
<chouvah> bioterror, I've checked on Gentoo. I know where to find it if I would like to know more.Thanks.
<geirha> CiscoDude: This one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<CiscoDude> yes
<geirha> What harddrive did you install the boot loader on?
<CiscoDude> since we've manually mounted everything, should i just use root=/mnt/ and target as /dev/sda?
<CiscoDude> sda
<geirha> Yes, I'd try that.
<CiscoDude> ok
<CiscoDude> hmm, didn't list all the installations..
<geirha> Just ubuntu?
<CiscoDude> "Installation finished. No error reported." but it didn't show anything above that line.. isn't it supposed to?
<CiscoDude> oh well, gonna reboot and see
<CiscoDude> partial success... but no windows 7 on the list
<CiscoDude> and the indicators on the upper right are all jacked up/spaced out funny
<CiscoDude> ah sweet, sudo update-grub2 fixed the win7 thing
<geirha> So now it boots into both?
<CiscoDude> it should
<geirha> The panel icons being weird doesn't sound related though. If you haven't made much modifications on your panels you can just reset them.
<geirha> !panels
<ubot2> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<CiscoDude> it shows up different after every reboot...
<geirha> Even after resetting?
<CiscoDude> no, resetting fixed it
<CiscoDude> lemme reboot again and see
<geirha> They do get a little jumbled up for me too from time to time. Mainly it doesn't handle changes to resolution very well.
<CiscoDude> hmm, so maybe nvidia's xserver thing is messing it up?
<geirha> No idea. I don't have any nvidia cards, so I don't know how that works.
<CiscoDude> looks fine this time arounf
<CiscoDude> thank you for all the help
<CiscoDude> it's funny... when things are broken in linux, they are REALLY broken...
<CiscoDude> in windows, it's pretty easy to fix almost anything via mouse
<bioterror> usually those are possible to repair
<bioterror> in windows it's really easy to fix with reinstallation :D
<bioterror> as you dont really understand registry and all the ini files :D
<CiscoDude> yeah... i don't get that either...
<CiscoDude> unfortunately, I have to use it most of the time for work, or i'd be using linux primarily
<CiscoDude> well, i need to get to bed, but I will definately be back for help with my netbook
<CiscoDude> many thanx and cyber beers for all
 * bioterror pops the ginger ale can open
 * nlsthzn likes free beer...
<bioterror> "oh my favourite drink, free alcohol" :D
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<coolbhavi> bodhizazen, hello
<bodhizazen> how goes coolbhavi ?
<coolbhavi> bodhizazen, m fine you?
<bodhizazen> Skiing has begun, so all is well in the world
<thewrath> hey all!
<thewrath> hey bodhizazen long time
<bodhizazen> =)
<bodhizazen> been busy
<thewrath> yeap lol
<thewrath> thinking about getting back in the swing of things
<thewrath> want to do tutorials again
<bodhizazen> nice
<thewrath> nhandler gave me an email address that i did not copy down unfortenely (sp) to the council
<thewrath> can you send mea  private msg with it?
<hobgoblin> hi thewrath - long time no see
<thewrath> really
<thewrath> i dont remember you
<hobgoblin> that's possibly because I might have been elfy or piskie
<thewrath> ah
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> i think i remember the piskie name
<thewrath> or elfy
<thewrath> how have you been?
<hobgoblin> I remember you ...
<thewrath>  oh boy...
<hobgoblin> I've been good ty
<thewrath> hopefully that is for something good
<hobgoblin> :)
<thewrath> i do have a quesiton..... what ever hepapned to the person that caused us issues and i believe got banned from freenode?
<hobgoblin> comes back from time to time - I've seen then a few times - but not for a longish while
<thewrath> wat was his name?
<hobgoblin> montel
<hobgoblin> assuming that's who you are talking about
<thewrath> yeap that is who it is
<thewrath> did he ever join UBT?
<hobgoblin> no - never got that far
<thewrath> okay
<shahan> hello :)
<thewrath> i know he applied was not sure
<thewrath> hey shadeslayer
<thewrath> * hey shahan
<hobgoblin> hi shahan
<shahan> hobgoblin, hello
<hobgoblin> thewrath: did you get the council's mail ? if not I don't know it but they can be baited in #ubuntu-beginners-council I think
<thewrath> no i got a nother council
<thewrath> thanks
<shahan> going to sleep...
<shahan> Good night
<aveilleux> good night shahan
<krabador> hi people , do you know if wiimoteplus are working on linux?
<nlsthzn> not sure but the kinect does :D
<joe1234> hey can someone tell me how to upgrade to the latest firefox
<joe1234> i'm on this page (http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page) and idk how to use the "deb" repositories
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bioterror> that' the way to get latest from repository
<joe1234> will that upgrade/update everything? like it won't upgrade to 10.10 right? cuz i like 10.4
<bioterror> no it wont
<bioterror> there's really no idea to install those by hand
<bioterror> becouse you get dependency problems and so on
<joe1234> bioterror: sorry i was afk. Thank you!
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> you really should just use apt-get for installing and removing programs ;)
<joe1234> bioterror: oh ok. but while on the subject, what are "deb"s and how do i use them?
<bioterror> joe1234, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_(file_format)
<joe1234> ok
<joe1234> bioterror: also what add on, codecs, and players do i need to stream divx files?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thewrath[away]> anyone out there?
<thewrath[away]> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8anA4vQs
<bioterror> ofcourse
<thewrath[away]> does the 1300 mean what killed it?
<joe1234> bioterror: thanks again man
<bioterror> joe1234, confirm that it works ;)
<joe1234> bioterror: freaking loving the 10.4 right now
<bioterror> joe1234, but I prefer vlc (videolan client) for playing movies/videos
<joe1234> bioterror: i had so much trouble with 10.10 idk why. like i can't stream videos. whenever i would change volumes the vid would lag
<bioterror> great! ;)
<bioterror> sounds weird, and you're not getting these problems with 10.04?
<joe1234> bioterror: is vlc necessary? i'm playing with mplayer and it works
<joe1234> yeh with 10.4 it plays just fine, like i tried it before u posted the restricted extra link, it it played
<joe1234> LOL
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I like to have both of them
<bioterror> but it's just me
<joe1234> yeh
<joe1234> well thank you again. i g2g
<bioterror> tomato-tomeito
<joe1234> how do i switched to vlc from mplayer when streaming videos?
<joe1234> it seems that the default player is mplayer and i can't change it
<aveilleux> joe1234: System > Preferences > Default Applications
<joe1234> i don't have default applications
<joe1234> wait nvm found it
<joe1234> instead of of viewing it in firefox, how can i use the actual vlc player?
<thewrath> back yall
<bodhizazen> quiet todat
<Cheri703> tru dat
<zkriesse> bodhizazen: HEY!
<bodhizazen> 'lo zkriesse
<zkriesse> bodhizazen: I've got an interview this wednesday!
<zkriesse> bodhizazen: funny part is I just applied at the place today
<bodhizazen> Congrats !!!
<zkriesse> Ty
<zkriesse> Pray/hope/cross your fingers for me?
<zkriesse> oh, phillw told me he's talking to ya (I was trying to ping him) so Ill leave ya alone now
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-30
<st33med> ibuclaw
<st33med> Hi!
<stlsaint> st33med: ssshhhh he is thinking
<st33med> oright
<stlsaint> :D
<stlsaint> st33med: but im available to talk to since you didnt feel the need to say hi to me!?!?!? :P
<st33med> /ignore stlsaint
<st33med> :p
<stlsaint> >:P
<brennydoogles> Hello all!
<UndiFineD> hello brennydoogles
<brennydoogles> Hey UndiFineD, how are you?
<UndiFineD> fine thanks, you ?
<brennydoogles> good, just working on trying to figure out hal rules.
<Raidsong> hello people
<aveilleux> o/
<Raidsong> how are you aveilleux
<aveilleux> More tired than I should be
<Raidsong> tired isnt fun
<Green-Bean> Hey, does anyone out there have a pointer to good troubleshooting procedures for boot problems with 10.10?  I think I've got some type of video problem.  Black screen of death when it boots up.  I can go into recovery mode and get the command line interface, but no great ideas about what to do there..  any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated.
<bioterror> you mean that nothing happens when you boot up?
<bioterror> you've waited for like 5mins tops?
<Green-Bean> I think it's in a non-visible video mode because I have been able to shutdown by pressing CONTROL+ALT+DELETE, etc.  Yep, it worked for a few days, then quit booting up.
<Green-Bean> Sorry, bad descriptionm, control alt delete, then Alt+R will reboot.
<bioterror> which video card you have?
<Green-Bean> So that's why I think it's there but not visible.
<Green-Bean> checking video card
<bioterror> lspci
<Green-Bean> (and yes, waited a long time, used to boot, but no longer)
<shahan> how can I change the screen of my splash on Maverick
<shahan> ?
<bioterror> Green-Bean, lspci |grep VGA
<Green-Bean> Display card is an ATI Radeon HD 5570, running dual monitors each at 1680x1050.  It worked OK, then one time just quit working.
<bioterror> I'm little in a hurry
<Green-Bean> lspci |grep VGA  Thanks!
<Green-Bean> lspci |grep VGA  Thanks Bioterror!
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> Green-Bean, dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<bioterror> what does it prompt
<bioterror> does it say that you have it installed?
<bioterror> shahan, http://labtu.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-change-splash-image-of-grub2-on.html
<bioterror> well I'm off now
<shahan> bioterror,  I am not getting any location like "/usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png"
<shahan> on my PC
<shahan> I can find /usr/share/images/C/
<Agent001> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu
<UndiFineD> hello Agent001
<Agent001> I just installed kubuntu but I have no idea how to get my wireless to work
<Agent001> If you could assist me, would be greatly appreciated
<Agent001> I've actually did my research as well, my wireless seems to detect my wlan
<UndiFineD> great
<Agent001> but I cannot seem to get a step further
<UndiFineD> so in the menu bar you get to see this wireless connection icon ?
<Agent001> Yeah
<UndiFineD> (I do this under gnome) double click it, and you should see a list of access points to connect to
<Agent001> Yeah, I did that
<Agent001> I've also added my wireless in the network management settings
<Agent001> and I've also entered in the passcode/router password
<Agent001> but it doesn't seem to connect to it
<UndiFineD> that is odd
<Agent001> I thought maybe there's another button
<Agent001> that I'm not seeing..
<UndiFineD> on that menu, I see wireless networks and underneat is my dd-wrt router with disconnect underneath
<Agent001> You're just on ubuntu?
<UndiFineD> as I said I use gnome instead of kde
<Agent001> Oh yeah
<UndiFineD> so do you see your AP in the list ?
<Agent001> AP?
<UndiFineD> when you click it it should connect
<UndiFineD> AP = short for Access Point
<Agent001> Yeah,  I think I know what that means. So i'm basically at the dialog where I see my wireless
<Agent001> but there's no button like "connect"
<Agent001> i've tried double clicking it and it wont work
<Agent001> =/
<UndiFineD> no just click its name
<UndiFineD> hmm
<Agent001> that only opens up the "edit network connection plasma workplace"
<UndiFineD> maybe you should ask in #kubuntu
<Agent001> Yeah, I tried =/
<UndiFineD> ok
<Agent001> thanks for trying though
<UndiFineD> did you also try to use right-click on the wireless icon in the menu and edit connections ?
<Agent001> Yeah I did, and I did i did the steps correctly , as far as filling the router information
<Agent001> and I also checkboxed "connect automatically" although it hasn't taken action yet.
<Agent001> But I understand you're not on Kde... so ... SOL
<UndiFineD> well hang around here and / or #kubuntu and someone may answer how
<Agent001> Yeah , i'll be scouting for help definitely
<UndiFineD> :)
<seidos> i noticed in open-office, when i paste a tab separated table, it doesn't recognize the data as a table, and pastes it all into one cell.
<geekosopher> duanedesign: got the bug report, and I found a bug in bzr when branching your code :D
<pedro3005> seidos, I saw an article recently related to that
<duanedesign> geekosopher: hope you do not mind i subscribed you to the bug. Just wanted you to know I had filed it
<pedro3005> http://fob.po8.org/node/512
<geekosopher> duanedesign: not at all, glad you did it :)
<seidos> pedro3005, it solves the problem?
<pedro3005> seidos, nope
<seidos> oh
<seidos> i'm going to try importing the data into mysql
<seidos> this has info on that:  http://support.modwest.com/content/6/253/en/how-do-i-import-delimited-data-into-mysql.html
<seidos> haven't tried it yet though
<fatharrahman_> hi
<geekosopher> duanedesign: seems like bzr doesn't like clicompanion :P, other codes are branching fine, but when I branch lp:clicompanion, it gives 'RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded'
<duanedesign> geekosopher: yeah looks like something is wrong
<geekosopher> duanedesign: filed bug 683149
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683149 in bzr "RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683149
<geekosopher> duanedesign: you would want to have a look at bug 683021
<ubot2> geekosopher: Bug 683021 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/683021 is private
<geekosopher> ubot2 needs to update its database :P
<ubot2> geekosopher: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geekosopher> sure
<duanedesign> geekosopher: thank you
<fatharrahman__> what is this 17:33] -NickServ- fatharrahman is not a registered nickname
<fatharrahman__> and do I have to register my nickname and how
<duanedesign> hello fatharrahman__
<duanedesign> fatharrahman__: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<duanedesign> step 2 is the command
<duanedesign> fatharrahman__: make sure you do not put a space in front of /msg or you will end up posting that info in the channel
<boosa> hi guys, i need help - since i've upgraded to 10.10, when i use my pci edimax wifi card, all of the networks around me have their strength to 100%, if u connect another (a usb card) then its normal... is there a way i could maube reinstall the driver or something?
<ikonia> boosa: can you try to ask in one channel rather than cross-posting to multiple ubuntu channels please
<boosa> yeah, but i dont get any answer :(
<ikonia> that doesn't mean start cross-posting
<boosa> but maybe some1 knowz...?
<geekosopher> duanedesign: do you mind if I attempt fixing bug 683122
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683122 in clicompanion "does not support python 2.5 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683122
<duanedesign> geekosopher: absolutely I do not mind
<geekosopher> its about replacing "with" with "<whatever is at the end> = " right?
<geekosopher> duanedesign: ^
<duanedesign> geekosopher: yeah. cheatsheet = (CHEATSHEET, "r")
<duanedesign> geekosopher: yeah. cheatsheet = open(CHEATSHEET, "r")
<geekosopher> "r" instead of "a"?
<duanedesign> geekosopher: there is 2 different ones
<duanedesign> geekosopher: one is r, one is a
<geekosopher> duanedesign: so nothing to change there right? and also, i guess its "cheatfile =" instead of "cheatsheet"
<duanedesign> geekosopher: oops, you are right
<geekosopher> duanedesign: got it... working on it
<duanedesign> geekosopher: cheatfile = ..., and f = on the second one
<geekosopher> duanedesign: I didn't get that
<duanedesign> geekosopher: if you look at the error it is complaining about 3 different lines in the code
<duanedesign> line 157, line 38, line 62
<geekosopher> ah yes, ok ok... I was to do that only, just couldn't get what you meant :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> im trying to get the translations updated. a lot of strings were not in the translation :\
<geekosopher> duanedesign: what I was wondering was, "with ..." is at many places in controller.py, why does it complain only once, does that mean others are not to be changed?
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> geekosopher: i see. Likely all the 'with open...' will have to be replaced. It just did not have a chance to get that far. :)
<geekosopher> duanedesign: just finished replacing all in controller.py ... utils.py is next
<duanedesign> geekosopher: when you get those changes you can test locally by running 'python clicompanion' in the base directory.
<geekosopher> ah, I am not in debian right now, bzr was installed only in kubuntu 10.10
<duanedesign> geekosopher: no worries. If you just make a branch lp:~<launchpad name>/clicompanion/python2.5 we can test it
<geekosopher> finished changes... reviewing and pushing
<duanedesign> great! thank you
<geekosopher> duanedesign: pushed :)
<duanedesign> geekosopher: that is awesome. woohoo
<geekosopher> duanedesign: want me to propose merge?
<duanedesign> geekosopher: you already attached the branch to the bug too :)
<geekosopher> duanedesign: seemed obvious :P
<duanedesign> geekosopher: lets test it first in case we have something else that needs changing
<geekosopher> sure
<duanedesign> thanks again
<geekosopher> duanedesign: can you build a deb package so that I can test it on lenny?
<geekosopher> duanedesign: take your time... I will anyways be testing it tomorrow morning only... its bed time now :)
<duanedesign> geekosopher: understand. see you tommorow o/
<duanedesign> lunch time for me :)
<geekosopher> good day then ;)
<duanedesign> o/
<MrAnthrope> Can someone recommend a good torrent program?
<bioterror> rtorrent
<MrAnthrope> I need to be able to throttle down/up speeds.
<MrAnthrope> rtorrent doesn't have a gui?
<MrAnthrope> Oh Vuze has a Linux port :D
<bioterror> it's horrible
<MrAnthrope> That's what I used on Win7.
<bioterror> you can throttle with transmission
<bioterror> it's lightweight
<MrAnthrope> haha. GUI > no GUI
<bioterror> and you can have a timed throttle
<MrAnthrope> Oh transmission has gotten an upgrade...
<MrAnthrope> Does Ubuntu have the peer limit like Windows?
<MrAnthrope> not peer limit. Connection limit.
<Francis> good morning guys
<Francis> I have a question, can somebody please assist me?
<MrAnthrope> Hmm... Vuze doesn't have the PS3 stream thing like the windows version does?
<MrAnthrope> Francis don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Francis> my bad. ok so my internet disconnects whenever i update or load a video in youtube
<Francis> why is that?
<MrAnthrope> That is weird.
<MrAnthrope> Are you on wireless?
<Francis> yea then im gonna have to suspend and open turn on my pc again to make it work
<Francis> and yes, im using wireless
<MrAnthrope> Are you sure it's an ubuntu-related problem? Do you have something else to test it with?
<MrAnthrope> Are you sure it isn't your router?
<Francis> ok it started from an ubuntu update a couple of months ago
<MrAnthrope> Ahh.
<Francis> the router has nothing to do with this :p
<MrAnthrope> My router is always the source of my problems.
<MrAnthrope> lol.
<Francis> lol.
<MrAnthrope> Microsoft.
<MrAnthrope> I wouldn't have any idea, then. Sorry.
<MrAnthrope> Maybe find out what files that update changed?
<Francis> that's the problem :p
<MrAnthrope> If I don't get results in here I go to #Ubuntu lol
<Francis> I'm not good at ubuntu lol
<MrAnthrope> Me either.
<Francis> ok I'll try #ubuntu
<Francis> thanks pal
<MrAnthrope> Sure thing. Good luck.
<Francis> MrAnthrope: I have another problem, lol.
<MrAnthrope> lol shoot.
<Francis> do you know how to reduce video/game laggs?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> easily
<Francis> can you please help me :p
<bioterror> with QOS or kill all other network traffic
<Francis> i dont know how to do that tho :p would you mind assisting me?
<Francis> to be honest, i didn't go to school just to fix my computer lol
<Francis> so hopefully it get fixed by the end of the day :p
<Francis> bioterror: are you there?
<bioterror> I am, but I'm not going to do you a quality of service (ie. traffic shapening)
<bioterror> just close all the torrents and stuff when you're playing your network games
<Francis> :c
<bioterror> get yourself a router which can handle QoS
<MrAnthrope> Reduce video game lag. Do you mean network lag or video lag?
<Francis> both
<MrAnthrope> What game?
<MrAnthrope> Are you using wine?
<Francis> RS
<MrAnthrope> Runescape, that's java based isn't it?
<Francis> yes sir
<MrAnthrope> I only played it for a few minutes and then I threw up.
<Francis> lol
<MrAnthrope> Video lag in runescape. Well java is a ram hog.
<MrAnthrope> What browser do you use?
<Francis> well, i lag with rs and w/o lol
<Francis> mozilla
<MrAnthrope> Okay download Chrome from the Ubuntu Software Manager.
<MrAnthrope> Java should work if you already have it installed...
<MrAnthrope> It was kind of a pain to install java.
<Francis> lol
<Francis> ok installing chrome
<MrAnthrope> How much ram do you have, Francis?
<Francis> no clue, lol
<Francis> all i do in this pc is to play games and chat :x
<MrAnthrope> Well Linux isn't really a gaming platform unless you're really tech savvy heh.
<MrAnthrope> Though i got Guild Wars running in like 10 minutes.
<MrAnthrope> I was super excited about that.
<Francis> my connection disconncted lol
<Francis> MrAnthrope: that's what happens whenever i download or load something
<bioterror> Tue20:47 :: Francis (~abby@S0106001a70f3354d.pi.shawcable.net) has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<bioterror> if it was disconnected, it would say "ping timeout" or "connection was reset by peer" or something like that
<Francis> i dont know what's up with this software :s I'm having a hard time everyday
<MrAnthrope> Well Ubuntu can be challenging. But it is rewarding as well.
<bioterror> MrAnthrope, and rather tell people to use Chromium as it's not malmware
<MrAnthrope> Chrome is malware?
<bioterror> technically yes
<MrAnthrope> I've been using it just fine lol.
<Francis> not with the laggs and being disconnected to the internet everytime
<bioterror> what every you do, it tells it to big G
<bioterror> what you surf and so on
<MrAnthrope> It asks if that's okay to do.
<MrAnthrope> And you can check no that's not okay.
<MrAnthrope> But Chromium and Chrome are essentially the exact same thing in any case.
<bioterror> The project's hourly Chromium snapshots appear essentially similar[2] to the latest builds of Google Chrome aside from the omission of certain Google additions, most noticeable among them: Google's brand, auto-update mechanism, click-through licensing terms, usage-tracking, and bundling of Adobe Flash Player.
<MrAnthrope> :)
<bioterror> Mr. Wikipedia knows it all
<bioterror> I really had to watch Jimbo's face again so that I can paste that
<JuGGal0z> I just installed ubuntu on my windows drive (dual boot) but accidently made my external HDD my swap drive and now windows and ubuntu won't read & I know my files are still there?  how can i get this back to being able to be read via Windows
<JuGGal0z> any1?
<MrAnthrope> :(
<MrAnthrope> No idea. I always unplug anything I don't want formatted.
<rahul27> JuGGal0z, can u start Ubuntu with your ext?
<JuGGal0z> no
<rahul27> try booting with a live CD
<JuGGal0z> how?  im new
<JuGGal0z> i mean, i can do that
<JuGGal0z> and should i not choose install?
<rahul27> Yeah
<rahul27> Then go to system -> Admin -> Disk Utility
<rahul27> Create a swap partition
<JuGGal0z> so dont install, just to to create a swap partition, then?
<rahul27> Yeah, try it
<JuGGal0z> ok cool, brb
<igi> my internet is realy slow on ubuntu
<bioterror> mine is fast
<bioterror> would you like to tell us more
<igi> i use Wlan... but when im on windows;( its fast
<bioterror> maybe has something to do with the wlan driver
<igi> how to check it?
<Francis> I'm experiencing the same problem as this guys
<bioterror> igi, with lspci or with dmesg, in terminal: dmesg |grep wlan
<Francis> my ubuntu pc also lag.it lags when moving window,open window,clicking,while typing this, and firefox lag,video in firefox lag.
<Francis> horrible, indeed.
<Francis> however it doesnt lag when writing in terminal
<Francis> ^
<Francis> does any of you know how to fix it?
<igi> how to download wlan driver...
<bioterror> igi, usually it's inside the kernel
<bioterror> but if you're using broadcom chipset, you have to install it manually
<bioterror> Francis, are you using desktop effects?
<Francis> I'm not :x
<bioterror> Francis, is your computer built from the scratch or manufactured by someone
<Francis> what do you mean
<bioterror> have you built your computer from scratch
<Francis> sorry I'm ESL
<igi> ok i write dmesg |grep wlan in the terminal and know?
<Francis> no this is an Acer aspire
<bioterror> Francis, and the exact model
<bioterror> Francis, we can google if someone else is having the same trouble
<Francis> Acer Aspire 3000
<Francis> look at this mayne
<Francis> bioterror: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306042&page=2
<Francis> he's having the same problem as me
<igi> ok i write dmesg |grep wlan in the terminal and know?
<bioterror> !paste | igi
<ubot2> igi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<igi> !paste
<bioterror> Francis, have you removed the acer_wmi module?
<Francis> i haven't tried yet
<Francis> 'cause I dont know how
<bioterror> rmmod acer-wmi
<bioterror> or is it acer_wmi
<bioterror> but that's what they have been doing in that post?
<Francis> ya
<Francis> it doesn't exist 0.0
<Francis> Module acer_wmi does not exist in /proc/modules
<bioterror> acer_wmi or acer-wmi
<Francis> ya and I tried acer-wmi
<bioterror> weird
<bioterror> back to square #1, I guess :D
<Francis> what do you mean lol
<igi> -igi@igi-laptop:~$ dmesg |grep wlan
<igi> [   24.961828] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<igi> [  150.151378] wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:75:f1:29:2b (try 1)
<igi> [  150.350067] wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:75:f1:29:2b (try 2)
<igi> [  150.352358] wlan0: authenticated
<igi> [  150.352387] wlan0: associate with 00:22:75:f1:29:2b (try 1)
<igi> [  150.354743] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:75:f1:29:2b (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
<igi> [  150.354748] wlan0: associated
<igi> [  150.359950] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<igi> [  160.560023] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<igi> igi@igi-laptop:~$
<bioterror> you havent booted for a while ;)
<bioterror> igi, then we have to dig it from the lspci
<bioterror> igi lspci |more
<Francis> bioterror i just grabbed ubuntu 10.10 at the ubuntu site
<Francis> can you please assist me on extracting this?
<bioterror> Francis, you just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 and you want to install it?
<Francis> ye
<Francis> well
<Francis> i grabbed it from the ubuntu site
<Francis> then i downloaded it and it's in my desktop right now
<Francis> i dont know how to like extract it or something
<igi> bioterror and know?
<igi> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller
<igi>  Hub (rev 07)
<igi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Int
<igi> egrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<igi> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated
<igi>  Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<igi> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll
<igi> er #4 (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll
<igi> er #5 (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll
<igi> er #6 (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Control
<igi> ler #2 (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<igi>  (rev 03)
<bioterror> igi
<igi> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (r
<igi> ev 03)
<igi> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (r
<igi> ev 03)
<igi> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (r
<bioterror> why oh why
<igi> ev 03)
<igi> 00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (r
<igi> ev 03)
<igi> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll
<igi> er #1 (rev 03)
<yofel> !paste
<Francis> use pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<igi> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll
<igi> er #2 (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll
<igi> er #3 (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Control
<igi> ler #1 (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)
<igi> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<igi> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 0
<igi> 3)
<igi> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<igi> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E P
<igi> CI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<igi> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> we need FloodBot..
<bioterror> or people with common sense ;)
<igi> what is !paste?
<bioterror> !paste | igi
<ubot2> igi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Francis> click this
<Francis>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Francis> then paste it there
<bioterror> and paste us that url with the lines
<Francis> ^
<Francis> u shoulda told him that before terror gz
<igi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538406/
<igi> right?
<Francis> wont hurt to type:http://paste.ubuntu.com lol
<Francis> igi: yes
<Francis> now post it there
<igi> no ^^
<igi> ubot2 is  not really my friend XD
<ubot2> igi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538407/
<igi> what i must do?
<bioterror> igi, where's your wireless
<bioterror> not in that list
<igi> i dont know... where i can found it
<benpowers23> will ubuntu 10.10 work on a macbook 1,1
<benpowers23> ?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook1-1/Lucid lucid seems to work
<sebikul> !mac
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<benpowers23> so dont try 10.10?
<benpowers23> thanks
<bioterror> I would stay with that propietary unix
<bioterror> as you have paid for the right to use it
<bioterror> Francis, havent find yet much information
<Francis> aight bro
<benpowers23> it runs super slow and i dont know anything about it i want to install ubuntu in hopes that 1. it will run faster and 2. i can help when there is a problem,  this is my wifes computer
<bioterror> seems that people are having slow computers today :o
<benpowers23> bioterror,  i should download 10.04 lts correct?
<bioterror> I have not used mac for a 1,5 years now and it was G4 PPC ;)
<benpowers23> ok
<bioterror> I'm not really a right person to answer is a 10.10 good choice, but it's a worth trying?
<benpowers23> i understand
<bioterror> you can always try 10.04 after that
<bioterror> usually newer is better
<bioterror> I'm not really missing my old mac
<bioterror> sure photoshop was nice, but I can do all those things with GIMP that I did with it
<benpowers23> bioterror sorry i had a call.   i hate her mac wouldnt miss it one bit
<bioterror> damn you hipster with your macs and fixed gear bikes and horn-rimmed glasses!
<bioterror> *hipsters
<bioterror> Francis, how fresh installation you have there?
<Francis> hmmm? lol
<bioterror> do you have lots of stuff in your installation
<bioterror> documents, pictures, music, etc
<Francis> i have lots of pictures in my desktop, ya
<Francis> and some music and documents
<Francis> does that cause laggs?
<bioterror> Francis, friend of mine said that his mum is running aspire 3003 with Lubuntu 10.10 without a problem
<bioterror> no, it doesnt
<Francis> wow idk why am I having problems :x
<bioterror> I have same feeling with my car
<bioterror> and it's more expensive than my computers all in together :D
<Francis> you driving a Camaro or something
<Francis> Mustang?
<Francis> Lexus?
<bioterror> nope, SAAB with GM diesel engine
<bioterror> biggest mistake in my life that engine
<bioterror> as phillw said, I should get petrol one :D
<Francis> are u kidding me
<Francis> v nice car LOL
<Francis> how much did you buy it for?
<bioterror> well, it was close to 20k euros couple of years ago
<bioterror> as it's used
<Francis> oh isee
<Francis> very nce
<bioterror> wish I could get an euro every time I see that orange engine light on dashboard ;)
<Francis> ;)
<bioterror> Francis,
<Francis> yo
<bioterror> what does lsb_release -a   say
<Francis> lemme check
<bioterror> description line is enough
<Francis> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<bioterror> have you concidered upgrading to 10.10?
<bioterror> if that could solve the problem
<Francis> i was trying like 15 mins ago
<Francis> but this guy couldn't help me lol >.>
<Francis> so i pretty much wasted like 1 hour of my time
<bioterror> o
<Francis> wanna help me bro lol
<bioterror> it's easy, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Francis> no new release found
<Francis> aaaaaaa
<bioterror> use -d
<Francis> sudo -?do-release-upgrade
<Francis> sudo -do-release-upgrade?*
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Francis> it's working
<Francis> ;)
<Francis> bioterror: would this take like an hour or something?
<hajour> is this ubuntu beginners ore nor i am a little confused now
<hajour> nor=not
<bioterror> Francis, depends on speed of your network
<bioterror> hajour, this is
<hajour> ok was standing this was a url ore something
<hajour> already hat trye reconnect to
<Francis> brb bio
<hajour> am i the only 1 here now?
<hajour> XD now not anymore anyway
<bioterror> !ask | hajour
<hajour> what happend with the chat?
<ubot2> hajour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hajour> ?
<Francis> bioterror: is there any way that i can continue if it aborts?
<bioterror> same command
<Francis> bioterror: because i got disconnected in the internet
<Francis> *sigh* is it gonna go back from the start or?
<bioterror> should continue
<bioterror> if you were leeching the files
<Francis> it did not continue lol
<bioterror> hi aveilleux
<aveilleux> Hello bioterror
<bioterror> aveilleux, check your wiki ;)))
<hajour> why ubot says that
<aveilleux> eh wot
<aveilleux> Oh, thanks bioterror :>
<bioterror> oh what a kind person I am :-)
<hajour> i don t understand
<bioterror> hajour, did you have something in your mind
<hajour> about what bioterror ?i have to orientate now first.
<hajour> got memory problem
<hajour> i was talking to someone when chat was begin doing strange
<hajour> chat history is gone to now.so i cant read back
<hajour> sorry don t remember anymore
<hajour> :(
<hajour> o yes i was talking with seidos and pedro iff i remember correctly
<seidos> hajour, you were talking to us in the channel #ubuntu-beginners-team
<hajour> yes
<seidos> hajour, you might find this interesting:  http://www.catb.org/jargon/oldversions/jarg262.txt
<seidos> hajour, though, really, this channel is supposed to be for support :/
<hajour> this is not the ubuntu-beginners wright?
<hajour> if i trye to conect to ubuntu beginners i come here
<hajour> there is something wrong with my chat i think
<hajour> i relog
<hajour> mm seidos whe where talking about skills because i wanted to now if i can use them in a way for ubuntu
<hajour> and if it was usefull where i could use it
<hajour> but if you like to talk about poems.you may make a channel ore how you call that
<hajour> i trye to orientate what i can do more.
<hajour> for accessibility i got a mentor.but i sal be glad if someone want help to find out .if i can do more
<hajour> i think i come back later
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-01
<krabador> paultag, hi , some day ago we're talking about wiimote on linux, are you here?
<hajour> good night all
<benpowers23> ive downloaded maverick disk image and followed all the instructions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick     But for the life of me i cannot get the macbook to boot off the usb.
<benpowers23> can anyone help me, or atleast point me to the right room
<benpowers23> ?
<UndiFineD> sorry, no experiance with mac here
<solomonhomicz> anybody know how to get a broadcom wireless to cooperate?
<solomonhomicz> mine works every other restart
<MrAnthrope> Hello everyone.
<solomonhomicz> Hello, my Dell laptop won't find a wireless network when I log in, I activate the wifi button, everything turns on appears to work but no networks, if I restart, hit the button it hooks right up and sees all available networks
<UndiFineD> is there an organisation that will sign ssl keys for free for use, instead of using self signed ?
<ali_but> hello the room
<ali_but> bye!
<hajour> phillw, what they mean with challange by the personas?
<hajour> phillw, already have get answer.:)
<drrfrost> I have ubuntu installed and it was working perfectly. Now, I can't connect and the network icon has disappeared. I have installed a second ubuntu partition with very little memory that is working.
<drrfrost> Is this the best room to post a connection problem?
<UndiFineD> I have no idea how yo fix your network icon, but it should be available in the menu too
<UndiFineD> system -> preferences -> network connections
<drrfrost> I have gone that route "system -> preferences -> network connections" but it did not help.
<pedro3005> drrfrost, is it a wired connection?
<drrfrost> wireless
<pedro3005> output of iwconfig ?
<drrfrost> I will have to restart in the other partition. I will be tied up for the next two hours. Thank you and if you are still online I will post the output to you.
<pedro3005> I won't be :(
<seidos> nm-applet is running?
<ali_but> not much going on here?
<ali_but> Bye room
<shahan> I need to change permission of a directory
<shahan> As I am going to install Drupal
<pedro3005> shahan, man chmod
<CancerBat> hi
<CMJones> hello, is anyone familiar with ubuntu, winxp, dual boot, installation, scanning hardware - "common cd rom drive undetected' when ubuntu installer is running off same cd rom
<MrMintanet> Hey, how do you enable "ADD" mode in Compiz?
<CMJones> hello, is anyone familiar with ubuntu, winxp, dual boot, installation, scanning hardware - "common cd rom drive undetected' when ubuntu installer is running off same cd rom
<UndiFineD> !dualboot
<ubot2> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pizza_the_hut> Hey all
<bioterror> spaceballs <3 ;)
<pizza_the_hut> yup! hehe
<karthick87> hello cprofitt :)
<karthick87> cprofitt: Are you busy??
<cprofitt> karthick87: I am in and out...
<cprofitt> but free right now
<tec-joc> Hello all
<tec-joc> I want to buy motherboard, but do not know which one, saying the Biostar vs. Asrock
<bioterror> I would buy the one with dual sockets for Intel Xeon ;)
<tec-joc> Asrock or Biostar?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-02
<bodhizazen> quiet today /
<hajour> yes i know
<hajour> i have no smart question.i go to a other chat bye
<Shaded> hi
<Shaded> mah ubuntu broke
<Shaded> I turned it on, it gave me a list of booting options, windows, ubuntu something 22 and ubuntu something 23
<Shaded> I tried both
<Shaded> 23 is a loading screen that never stops
<Shaded> and 22 ends up dying and going to shell
<Shaded> What do I do? O.o
<Shaded> I think it has something to do with wdm?
<Shaded> I typed up all relevant information I could find... When I boot it, I have a choice of ubuntu 2.6.35-23 or 2.6.35-22. 23 has a loading screen that cycles; if I press escape it shows a shell with a last message of "Starting WINGs display manager: wdm" then nothing happens. I tried it in recovery mode, nothing works. Ubuntu 10.10. What do I do? I remember that I changed a preference of which windows manager to use... that might be the problem?
<bodhizazen> paultag, poke
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: hello
<bodhizazen> lo stlsaint
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: paultag is too busy for us lowly folks, (hes been talking with THE GOOGLE!)
<bodhizazen> LOL
<bodhizazen> I put the finishing touches on my zen-koans
<bodhizazen> want to take it for a spin ?
<stlsaint> sure
<stlsaint> crap, i removed the original ones i had on there per your instructions lol
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/adblock/zen-koans-1.0.tar.gz
<stlsaint> on new package
<bodhizazen> try zen -abc
<stlsaint> kk
<bodhizazen> it is in the README
<bodhizazen> zen -r
<bodhizazen> will give you a random theme and koan
<bodhizazen> I think I included 7 themes or so
<paultag> heyya bodhizazen
<stlsaint> brb as i set all up
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: what is the big statue face?
<bodhizazen> buddha =)
<stlsaint> oooohh right lol
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: hey i tried three times and each time was the same koan
<bodhizazen> w/ -r ?
<bodhizazen> -a is "about" , first koan
<stlsaint> oh yea i figured it out from the readme,
<bodhizazen> =)
<bodhizazen> is the readme sufficient ?
<stlsaint> oh yea
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: work great man, im heading to bed ;)
<Nisorin> Hello, I'm looking to get some help getting a Dell Inspiron 1440 laptop's wireless adapter working in Maverick Meerkat. I've tried using the Additional Drivers wizard, but it gives me an error saying "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<Nisorin> Is anyone here to help?
<tenach> Hello Nisorin, sometimes it takes a little while for people to respond.
<Nisorin> Ah, apologies.
<tenach> No worries! :D
<tenach> If you give me a second, I'll be able to help
<Nisorin> Thanks.
<tenach> Nisorin: http://goo.gl/Gd2dZ - This is from 9.10, but it should still work for you.
<zkriesse> !wireless
<ubot2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zkriesse> HAHA!
<zkriesse> It's alive!!!!
<tenach> I don't think you need to do the Livecd part though, you just need to run the update and install
<tenach> zkriesse: hello.
<tenach> I always forget about ubot2
<zkriesse> tenach: wazzup dude
<zkriesse> hehehe
 * zkriesse is feeling better finally
<tenach> Awesome to read, zkriesse (let's move to the offtopic channel)
<Nisorin> +zkriesse +tenach lol, I'll give it a try. I'll let you guys know how it goes.
<tenach> Nisorin: alrighty.
<zkriesse> Nisorin: roger that
<Nisorin> +tenach +zkriesse When I did the first line of terminal code in the first link, it gave me a huge list of errors.
<Nisorin> Looks like it can't resolve the 'linux.dropbox.com', 'extras.ubuntu.com', security.ubuntu.com', or 'us.archive.ubuntu.com.' I'm getting the impression that thread's post requires an internet connection on the laptop, which is not available right now.
<MrAnthrope> lol that's a big assumption.
<MrAnthrope> Any way you can find a hard port for a tick?
<Nisorin> Hard port for a tick?
<MrAnthrope> lol. Can you find a cable to plug in for a moment?
<MrAnthrope> For "teh internets"
<MrAnthrope> It's just wireless not working, right? If you plug it in your internet works?
<Nisorin> We don't have any ethernet cables, so I have not been able to try.
<Nisorin> We're running entirely wirelessly.
<MrAnthrope> Gah.
 * Nisorin didn't have this problem in Mint.
<Cheri703> Nisorin: the wireless router has to connect to something, no?
<Nisorin> Modem's built into the router.
<Cheri703> so no cables ANYWHERE?
<Cheri703> that's...fun
<Nisorin> Just the power plug, and the coaxial cable coming in from the wall.
<Cheri703> you could download the files on another computer and transfer them over?
<Nisorin> Any idea where to get the files? I've got a flash drive.
<Cheri703> that might be more in a tenach or zkriesse field, but you should be able to get them somewhere
<Nisorin> Alright. The only other thing I'm worried about, and stated above, was that when I go to use the Additional Drivers wizard, it gets to nearly complete before a message box pops up saying: "SystemError: installArchives() failed."
<MrAnthrope> Synaptic?
<bioterror> coaxial
<bioterror> huh, im getting weird feelings
<Nisorin> ?
<MrAnthrope> de ja vu weird feelings/
<MrAnthrope> ?
<bioterror> these makes me feel akward, i know now, this is me remembering the 90s and lan at my friends home when we played games
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> ive seen tokenrings mainly nowdays, but no coaxial
<Cheri703> bioterror: I think Nisorin is referring to cable internet coming in
<Cheri703> vs coaxial networking per se
<tenach> Nisorin: Look on this site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/net/ for the package
<Nisorin> Thanks Tenach.
<tenach> No problem.
<Cheri703> thanks tenach, I wasn't sure where
<tenach> Cheri703: Any time :D
 * MrAnthrope is downloading gnome-do :D
<tenach> :D
<MrAnthrope> I'm having an... aesthetic problem with an icon theme I installed. It replaced the Ubuntu icon in the upper left hand corner on the panel by Applications with a dumb 'e'.
<Nisorin> Can't find it on the list. Only thing mentioning Broadcom is for an ethernet adapter.
<MrAnthrope> I've tried to change it but it doesn't change.
<tenach> Nisorin: okay
<Nisorin> The Additional Drivers wizard says it's the Broadcom STA Wireless Driver.
<tenach> ok.
<tenach> Nisorin: I'm having trouble finding a way to fix this without an internet connection. Everywhere assumes that you can just plug into the internet via an ethernet cable. :/
<Nisorin> Ouch. Sounds like I'll have to go out and buy one.
<tenach> Nisorin: Unless you want to figure out every package and dependency, that might be the quicker of ways.  The average price (around my area at least) is ~$5-15 USD depending on the length needed.
<Cheri703> or just borrow one from someone
<Cheri703> many people have some laying around, or go to a friend's house and connect
<Nisorin> It's nearly one in the morning, everyone I'd know that would have one is asleep.
<tenach> Ahh, haha.
<tenach> Yeah, Cheri703 is right.
 * tenach is one of those people that always has 10+ of varying sizes, both crossover and pass-through
<Cheri703> same here
<Nisorin> Actually, old roommate left his old xbox stuff here, wonder if his old cable's with it.
<Cheri703> possible
<Nisorin> Yay! It's a good 15 footer.
<Nisorin> Hooking the laptop up now.
<Cheri703> sweet!
<Cheri703> that will make life easier
<tenach> Sweet.
<Nisorin> -.- Doesn't want to take an IP address.
<Cheri703> do you know what ip range your household has? 192.168.1.? or 192.168.10.? or?
<Cheri703> you can probably just toss a number on there. how many other computers are there currently on the network?
<Nisorin> Right now, 5. One computer, two smartphones, a PSP and a Wii.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> can you check the ip on one of the other computers? just to check the config info?
<Cheri703> i.e. ip, subnet mask, gateway
<Nisorin> Sure. Post 'em?
<MrAnthrope> How do I check my own mac address?
<Nisorin> IP: 192.168.1.5
<MrAnthrope> I need to mac filter my router. The neighbors are leeching.
<Nisorin> Subnet: 255.255.255.0
<Nisorin> Gateway would be the Default Router?
<Nisorin> Anthrope, most routers have Attached Devices lists, it'll have the address there.
<Cheri703> yeah Nisorin
<MrAnthrope> Oh I'm retarded my hostname is my name lol xD
<Nisorin> Gateway is 192.168.1.1
<Cheri703> ok, so Nisorin give the laptop an ip of 192.168.1.150 or something, should be fine without conflict
<Cheri703> and put in the other info
<Nisorin> Under IPv4 or IPv6?
<tenach> IPv4
<Cheri703> ipv6 has way different format, just saying
<tenach> :/ I miss using Linux. Every time I right click or press the 'del' key, explorer.exe crashes (win2000).  It's making it hard to build a liveusb so I can install linux on this old hunk of hardware.
<Cheri703> ha
<Cheri703> that sucks
<MrAnthrope> I think I might like Ubuntu 10.04.1.
<Cheri703> that's what I'm using
<MrAnthrope> I've been trying to use ubuntu on and off for about 5 years.
<MrAnthrope> This is most def. the best version yet.
<tenach> I've been using Ubuntu 100% since 7.04 and I must agree with you there.
<MrAnthrope> This version is very newbie friendly. I didn't have to open the terminal until I wanted to get rid of the splash screen. And only then because I didn't like any of the replacement screens and just wanted black.
<MrAnthrope> I just made the resolution out of range for my monitor lol.
<tenach> Hahahaha
<MrAnthrope> I have an NVidia graphics card and for some reason it really messed up the splash screen.
<tenach> I skipped 10.04 due to NVidia and amd/ati issues I was having.
<tenach> stayed at 9.10 then went to 10.10
<MrAnthrope> Everyone is upset that I went with 10.04 and not 10.10 but didn't 10.10 JUST get released? Is that smart for an ubuntu newb to go with the most unstable version? lol
<tenach> It's most definitely good to stay with an LTS (a xx.04 build) for a newb, since it doesn't radically change. Found that out the hard way with 8.10
<Cheri703> 10.04 made my ati card work perfectly, 10.10 broke it completely
<MrAnthrope> ha
<MrAnthrope> Not that it would kill me to completely re-install. I have ubuntu on its own 20gb partition.
<MrAnthrope> How hard is it to upgrade 10.04.1 to 10.10?
<gnumerous> 1 command does a distribution upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10
<MrAnthrope> Oh nice. Not counting the aftermath? lol
<MrAnthrope> That was my argument. LTS FTW.
<Cheri703> 10.10 broke things, so I went back
<Cheri703> both of my computers are on 10.04.1
<MrAnthrope> When you say 'went back', what kind of process is that? Complete format and re-install of 10.04.1?
<Cheri703> for me it was
<Cheri703> not too bad though, backed up a lot of stuff
<Cheri703> just moved it over after reinstall
<MrAnthrope> Does Ubuntu have virtual disc drive programs?
<MrAnthrope> dvd emulators.
<gnumerous> linux has a "mounting" feature, so i know it can "mount" iso files and think of them as dvd's but i can't go beyond that with it
<MrAnthrope> Sweet.
<tenach> MrAnthrope: it's something like (in a terminal) mount nameofiso.iso /path/to/mount/to -t iso9600 -o loop
<tenach> then you can access everything as if you'd put a disc in
<MrAnthrope> path would be like... D:/ ?
<Cheri703> or right click and choose "mount"
<Cheri703> :)
<MrAnthrope> what's all the -t iso9600 -o loop about?
<gnumerous> the windows drive letters dont exist in linux file systems
<MrAnthrope> I need a good .pdf manual for how to use the terminal heh.
<tenach> That is telling it that you are mounting an iso (iso9600) and to keep it mounted (loop)
<MrAnthrope> My use of the terminal consists of typing what people tell me to and pasting the results.
<gnumerous> you can learn some of the command line with the command "man ls" which shows the manual for the command ls
<gnumerous> some commands are strait forward, some require careful thought and switches...for example "ls" is different than "ls -al" but both are the same command
<Cheri703> MrAnthrope: you might try clicompanion
<Cheri703> it gives explanations of some of the common commands
<tenach> clicompanion is a pretty nifty way to learn your way around the terminal
<Cheri703> I'm gradually getting more comfortable with terminal, but I rely heavily on the gui things
<MrAnthrope> Which is why 10.04 is so great.
<tenach> I'm so glad that I learned as much as I did about the terminal when I did, 'cause now I'm adminsitrating an ubuntu server, cli only.
<tenach> And it's still a crash course in learning commands.
<MrAnthrope> I completely understand how the terminal is so much better than a GUI but you don't have to 'learn a gui'. It takes time to learn a CLI lol.
<MrAnthrope> I would really like to set up an ubuntu server for my brother's concrete business. They pay a guy 200 bucks a month and he does jack for them.
<gnumerous> the command line is your direct line to telling your OS or a program exactly what you want it to do, thats part of why i really love linux.
<MrAnthrope> And it's windows server 2000 so I can't help either.
<tenach> MrAnthrope: I don't even charge that much and I provide services along with my hosting...
<tenach> But, that's off topic. :)
<MrAnthrope> Heh sorry I'm kinda leading the room astray.
<tenach> MrAnthrope: no problem. :)
<tenach> If you wanna talk with us offtopic, you're welcome to join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<tenach> That's our off topic channel
<MrAnthrope> What is a symbolic link? A shortcut?
<gnumerous> i refuse to use symbolic links because they would only exsist on the 1 drive that it was created..and it is kinda like a shortcut
<Cheri703> why don't you like symlinks gnumerous ?
<Cheri703> I use them to keep my data stored on one hard drive, but linked to the Documents/downloads/pictures/etc files in the home folder
<gnumerous> i wouldn't wanna develop a dependance on a custom thing...i prefer to not confuse myself should i use other computers (i have 2 boxes and wouldnt want to remember custom folder links)
<Cheri703> I only use them for the home folders, and I have both of mine set up the same way :) I try to keep a consistent naming scheme as well, for other files
<tenach> I use symlinks only when I'm doing webserver related tasks
<bioterror> or when you have a specific library installed with like libfoo.so.1 and software required libfoo.so.0 ;)
<bioterror> reuquires
<tenach> aye.
<robbmunson> yeah the zombie that refuses to die, returns! ;)
<hobgoblin> hello nit-wit
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, hey hows it going
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty - day off work to look after little one - school shut due to 4" snow - no idea how we manage to come to a grinding halt in the south of england ...
<hobgoblin> but a day off is always welcome :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, I didn't know where you were located
<beachbuddah> hey folks - I just upgraded to the latest kernel -23 and had some troubles so I rebooted back to -22
<bioterror> use the 22 if it works
<bioterror> making a bug report would be nice
<beachbuddah> upon doing so I got a msg stating that xserver does not support my monitor and couldn't  handle the requested size
<beachbuddah> I'm on a gateway 7330gz laptop - I never had any probs with my screen before
<beachbuddah> bioterror! the 22 worked fine until I down booted into it - strange, huh?
<bioterror> go to recovery and fix the X?
<beachbuddah> I am not so technically aware as to be able to do that - I don't really know what X is (except find for X in HS algebra)
<bioterror> !x11
<ubot2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<beachbuddah> OK! great starts - I'll check them out right now.  Appreciate the help
<bioterror> np
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah: it would help to know what graphics card you have
<beachbuddah> 1 sec
<beachbuddah> beachbuddah@beachbuddah:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<beachbuddah> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<beachbuddah> hobgoblin! Is that what you needed?
<hobgoblin> it is but doesn't help me much lol
<bioterror> :D
<hobgoblin> have you tried the recovery X fix option yet - I see bioterror mentioned it
<bioterror> hahaha I found awesome reply to someones problem with that chipset
<bioterror> "Get rid of your Intel card. Save the money because stealing isn't nice. Then the problem will go away. Don't fight this one. The Intel card is a disaster. (I now use a nvidia gigabyte geforce 210. It's fine. I used to have a 945G Intel chipset)."
<hobgoblin> simple enough to do - second line in the menu list goes to a small menu - one option is fix X
<beachbuddah> am about to now
<beachbuddah> lol - that post is a goodie - I'm not sure a 5 yr old laptop is worth the price of a new vid card, though
<hobgoblin> you could also check while there if you have a xorg.conf
<bioterror> actually, every graphics driver seems to suck
<bioterror> it's really challenging to find a laptop with chipset that's least worse
<beachbuddah> sorry about the abrupt departure - apparently that command causes a reboot as well as a command to X
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah: so what did you actually do so far?
<beachbuddah> so I tell it xrandr like the wiki says and I get the following
<beachbuddah> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<beachbuddah> Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<beachbuddah> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<beachbuddah>    1024x768        0.0*
<beachbuddah> Initially I tried:
<beachbuddah>  « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart »
<beachbuddah> and did a quick reboot with no change in the monitor resolution
<bioterror> but did you boot and choose from grub recovery mode?
<bioterror> and from recovery you chose Fix X
<beachbuddah> oops - missed that part in the process - excuse me whilst I reboot into recovery and try to Fix X
<bioterror> like "Recover broken X configuration".
<bioterror> well, godspeed beachbuddah :D
<beachbuddah> bioterror!
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah!
 * bioterror rules *
<hobgoblin> in a straight line?
<beachbuddah> I followed your suggestions and find myself with a full size screen once again
<bioterror> ofcourse
<beachbuddah> lol
<bioterror> you're welcome
<beachbuddah> yes - tyvm
<beachbuddah> still though 'xrandr' fails to get gamma output
<beachbuddah> do you think the fix will last if I have to reboot or will I find myself going in through the recovery process?
<bioterror> beachbuddah, I bet you and me knows how we can find out that thing
<bioterror> there's only one solution to find it out
<beachbuddah> you're right - took me a sec but I gotcha
<beachbuddah> brb
<bioterror> ahh, there he goes once again
<hobgoblin> :)
<bioterror> seems to take a while to boot
<beachbuddah> bioterror!
<beachbuddah> hobgoblin!
<bioterror> beachbuddah!
<bioterror> hobgoblin!
<bioterror> is this like in reservoir dogs at the ending
<bioterror> we are standing against each other :D
<beachbuddah> The good news is I rebooted into -22 with a full size screen
<beachbuddah> yes Mr Green
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> can you boot to -23? :D
<bioterror> or what was the problem with -23
<beachbuddah> I always could - with no resolution problem
<beachbuddah> it was my internet connectivity
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> well
<beachbuddah> I completely lost awareness of my eth0 connection
<bioterror> report a bug at launchpad.net (you need to create an account) and tell them your network card and more about the problem
<bioterror> or you can search if there's a report already and sign that it concerns you too
<beachbuddah> OK - I have a launchpad acct
<bioterror> lspci |grep Network
<bioterror> gives your network card
<beachbuddah> oddly enough in -22 I have lost the little network manager applet that tells me I am connected to the internet
<beachbuddah> broadcom 4312
<bioterror> beachbuddah, alt+f2 and nm-applet
<beachbuddah> I know - extremely unreliable
<beachbuddah> nope - the bar quivers for a second but it doesn't appear
<beachbuddah> and here's something - when I go to network connections it tells me that neither my eth0 or my wireless connection have ever been used
<beachbuddah> So have I achieved enlightenment and no longer need wires to connect to the web?
<bioterror> it's normal
<bioterror> :D
<beachbuddah> which is normal
<beachbuddah> ?
<bioterror> "never used"
<beachbuddah> ah - ok
<bioterror> I'm using cale now at this place and it says "Auto eth0 never" :D
<beachbuddah> go figure
<bioterror> with wireless 16 days ago, 1month ago and never
<bioterror> and that never I used last time yesterday
<bioterror> so
<beachbuddah> it seems there are certain issues yet to be completely solved by the magical Ubuntu developers
<beachbuddah> hi again
<beachbuddah> any idea how to determine what driver is in place for my eth0 connection?
<beachbuddah> problem solved ;)
<genupulas> need help while fixing the grub
<AbhiJit> !details | genupulas
<ubot2> genupulas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AbhiJit> genupulas, come here and ask
<genupulas> i have installed windows by replacing the kubuntu part
<genupulas> i had ubunut in my system
<genupulas> ubuntu in my system ....but grub crashed .so how can i reach my ubuntu
<genupulas> AbhiJit: ^^^
<AbhiJit> grub is not crashed
<AbhiJit> win has onverwritten mbr
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | genupulas follow this
<ubot2> genupulas follow this: GRUB is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AbhiJit> genupulas, m busy atm. please ask someone else
<genupulas> Puck`: ping
<Puck`> genupulas: pong
<genupulas> Puck`:  root@ubuntu:~# fixgrub fixgrub: command not found
<Puck`> I never knew of such a command
<Puck`> genupulas: update-grub ?
<genupulas> Puck`:  lemme
<genupulas> Puck`:  look at this ....http://pastebin.com/MLgs4ESx
<genupulas> Puck`:  was it sounds positive
<Puck`> genupulas: read the area that sais Using Ubuntu 9.10 please on http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<AbhiJit> hi
<geekosopher> AbhiJit: hi
<AbhiJit> geekosopher, hello
<geekosopher> duanedesign: 0/
<duanedesign> geekosopher: o/
<duanedesign> :)
<geekosopher> duanedesign: guess you already know about http://news.debian.net/2010/11/30/training-session-on-python-packaging/
<pedro3005> oh, it's today! :)
<pedro3005> I'll try to attend
<duanedesign> geekosopher: awesome! thank you
<geekosopher> its way past midnight for me... So I guess I will be reading the logs
<geekosopher> duanedesign: never mention it
<pedro3005> well
<pedro3005> nobody on #debian-men
<geekosopher> hehe lol
<geekosopher> lets start that channel!
<duanedesign> i need to add that RSS feed to my feed aggregator
<pedro3005> geekosopher, I'll be there waiting!
<pedro3005> I wonder if ubuntu-men exists
<geekosopher> duanedesign: I wanted to wet my feet in packaging waters... and your project (clicompanion) seemed comfortable for me... could you help me learn packaging it for ubuntu as well as debian and may be co-maintain it?
<pedro3005> it redirects to ##unavailable
<geekosopher> pedro3005: I am there
<duanedesign> geekosopher: absolutely
<pedro3005> geekosopher, I don't see you.. #debian-men in irc.debian.org ?
<duanedesign> i had a channel #I<3Barney for awhile
<duanedesign> but no one ever showed up :)
<duanedesign> cant imagine why
<geekosopher> duanedesign: I guess you answered your own question ;)
<duanedesign> :D
<geekosopher> duanedesign: I am a bit pre-occupied today... will mail you with my queries later :)
 * duanedesign nods
<beachbuddah> hi folks
<bodhizazen> 'lo beachbuddah
<beachbuddah> namaste bodhi
<beachbuddah> could you or anyone tell me how to permanently rollback to the previous (-22) kernel rather than the latest?
<bodhizazen> When you boot, the old kernel should be on the list of options, in grub
<bioterror> remove the 23 with apt-get remove
<bodhizazen> boot the old kernel
<bioterror> and freeze it
<bodhizazen> remove the new kernel
<bodhizazen> and put the kernel "on hold"
<bodhizazen> beachbuddah: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=240
<beachbuddah> OK! I'll give that a try.
<beachbuddah> bodhizazen! thanks for the link I'll check it out before I start putting kernels on hold
<bodhizazen> NP
<beachbuddah> says to reboot - brb (I hope)
<beachbuddah> bodhizazen!  It worked, though I removed rather than placed on hold the kernel
<beachbuddah> bioterror! do you ever sleep?
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah: bioterror is not human
<bodhizazen> beachbuddah: put the kernel on hold, then it will not update when you apt-get upgrade
<bodhizazen> beachbuddah: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=240
<beachbuddah> bodhizazen! so right you are - I am a foolish n00b
<beachbuddah> and you hobgoblin are?
<bodhizazen> no, you are learning is all
<beachbuddah> sloooowly
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah: I am a myth
<beachbuddah> lol
<hobgoblin> and slowly is better - more chance of it sinking in
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, don't say a word your secrets safe
<hobgoblin> ty :)
<nit-wit> a myth wrapped in a riddle
<beachbuddah> earlier bioterror suggested alt-f2 nm-applet to bring back my network manager to my bar - but it just rattled the other icons and didn't return
<beachbuddah> any other suggestions?  I have no idea whether I am connected via eth0 or wlan1 right now
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, you need the notification area
<beachbuddah> nit-wit!  I need (?) it?
<beachbuddah> ho0w do I get it
<nit-wit> beachbuddah,  right click panel add to panel
<nit-wit> If I am reading your problem correct, I just logged on
<beachbuddah> no you read it right
<beachbuddah> but when I look at my choices the network manager isn't there
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, network manager is in the notification area in the panel addons. Are you just missing that icon
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, homor us and add the notification area
<beachbuddah> yes - I clicked to add notification area but alas no nm
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, sorry what distro are you running
<beachbuddah> 10.10
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, try in the terminal killall gnome-panel
<beachbuddah> ok - some icons left (I think) and others have redistributed themselves along the top
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, is this a fresh install that has not been rebooted per chance?
<beachbuddah> due to connection difficulties it has been rebooted many many times
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, but your on the web with it
<beachbuddah> oh yes
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, quite the conundrum I'm just not sure sorry:(
<beachbuddah> np - thanks for trying nit-wit
<beachbuddah> gee that sounds awfully sarcastic
<nit-wit> beachbuddah, it needs more e's to be sarcastic geeeeeeee
<beachbuddah> lol
<MrAnthrope> I love you guys.
<pedro3005> aw, thanks MrAnthrope
<pedro3005> we love you too
<MrAnthrope> lol :)
<mR0> WeW
<MrAnthrope> I swear there used to be a way to just type the path you wanted to go to in the top of a window but now it has buttons and I can't figure out how to get to a path except via the search button. And it's not possible to copy a path's name because they are buttons instead of text.
<MrAnthrope> Am I crazy?
<pedro3005> no, you're sane
<hobgoblin> possibly - what are you talking about?
<MrAnthrope> Phew.
<MrAnthrope> lol.
<pedro3005> MrAnthrope, try CTRL + L
<MrAnthrope> Like when I open Places --> Home Folder
<hobgoblin> if you are talking about nautilus
<MrAnthrope> YES
<hobgoblin> shhh - library rules - no shouting ;)
<MrAnthrope> haha my bad. Thanks pedro.
<pedro3005> no problem
<beachbuddah_> If you look to the right, beachbuddah is listed twice - I don't mean to be but when I minimized my first iteration of x-chat to the tray it disappeared
<pedro3005> beachbuddah_, /ghost
<pedro3005> MrAnthrope, L for Location :p
<beachbuddah_> w00t!
<beachbuddah_> ty pedro
<luckybunny> Don't party yet... have you got auto-reconnect?
<pedro3005> and also, if you want to kill xchat, you could try
<pedro3005> ps aux | grep xchat
<hobgoblin> wwelcome back beachbuddah
<beachbuddah_> lol
<MrAnthrope> lol wouldn't a second iteration be a re-iteration? xD
<beachbuddah_> lemme try that ps aux
<luckybunny> answers my question
<hobgoblin> indeed :)
<hobgoblin> that'll be a beach party I guess ...
<MrAnthrope> haha.
<beachbuddah_> just don't get any sand down yer.....
<luckybunny> I'd just kill the process in system monitor
<beachbuddah_> hmmm - we are still here
<pedro3005> luckybunny, what is this GUI you speak of?
<pedro3005> :p
<beachbuddah_> luckybunny! how do I do that?
<MrAnthrope> What does the nick server say if you try to change your nick from beachbuddah_ to beachbuddah?
<beachbuddah_> dunno - lets find out
<beachbuddah_> nuttin happened
<luckybunny> System > Administration > System monitor
<beachbuddah_> luckybunny! ty
<MrAnthrope> I don't have to use /ghost often but I'm pretty sure I always have to switch my nick back.
<luckybunny> btw, there'll be 2 Xchats
<luckybunny> which one you want to kill and which one you don't is all a matter of trying it out
<luckybunny> good shot
<beachbuddah_> yep - the one I couldn't see is gone now
<Geo|away> Huzzah.
<beachbuddah> :)
<luckybunny> I often had that problem in Windows
<luckybunny> so I got used to killing stuff that way
<beachbuddah> I'm still not sure what does what in Ubuntu/Linux - I'm only at it about 3 weeks now
<luckybunny> only a few months myself
<luckybunny> I installed it because Vista rejected my broken computer
<beachbuddah> lol'
<luckybunny> but since then I have preferred Ubuntu
<beachbuddah> I finally had it with M$ - I gave up on the live CD and finished with the dual boot I just made me an Ubuntu laptop and never looked back
<pedro3005> :)
<luckybunny> SO even when I got this computer with a fully functional XP on it, I still opted for Maverick
<beachbuddah> that's not to say that the switch hasn't been challenging - but it certainly is rewarding
<beachbuddah> I coulda got a Windows 7 hookup ( probably a strain on this old laptop) but I opted for Ubuntu instead
<luckybunny> the computer I'm on only barely runs Maverick, despite being a fair way above minimum requirements
<luckybunny> but I'm happy with it, so the computer can go get stuffed with its opinion
<beachbuddah> o
<luckybunny> It's a P3, 595MHz, 512 MiB RAM
<beachbuddah> lol
<luckybunny> so basically prehistoric
<tenach> luckybunny: I'm currently trying to find a Linux distro that will work on a P1, 233MHz, 96MB RAM (what I'm currently on). XD
<beachbuddah> send it to the computer museum
<tenach> I mean, I know of a few, it's just a matter of finding the one that works the best.
<luckybunny> eep
<tenach> luckybunny: oh, it's also a laptop. XD
<luckybunny> I wonder if Xubuntu would like it
<tenach> luckybunny: No dice, the hdd is only 3gb.
<luckybunny> O.O I thought I had it bad....
<tenach> I've gotta go with something like TinyMe, DamnSmallLinux, or VectorLinux
<geirha> minimal + lubuntu-desktop might work
<MrAnthrope> I was using Tiny7 on this computer but it was way too buggy.
<MrAnthrope> 1 gig of ram, 2.3GHz
<MrAnthrope> Then one day it just bogged down for no reason. Chrome would take like 5 minutes to open. So I installed Ubuntu.
<bioterror> yeah, with that old P3 like 600MHz I would go for the Lubuntu
<MrAnthrope> What are the pros for installing x86 Ubuntu? Is that recommended for a newb?
<bioterror> compared to what?
<bioterror> amd64?
<MrAnthrope> x32
<bioterror> x86 = 32bit
<MrAnthrope> lol Now I'm confused :)
<bioterror> AMD64 = 64bit
<MrAnthrope> x32 vs x64?
<MrAnthrope> You can put more ram on one of them.
<bioterror> you can put ram to 32bit too
<bioterror> but requires different kernel
<MrAnthrope> Is Ubuntu optimized for multi-core CPUs?
<bioterror> ubuntu comes with SMP kernel, yes
<MrAnthrope> What is the command to make an .exe file so I can use it in Wine?
<bioterror> ? syntax error
<bioterror> open wine file manager
<MrAnthrope> "File is not listed as an executable and could be dangerous blah blah blah"
<MrAnthrope> Blocked: wine start /unix
<MrAnthrope> Nevermind there's a GUI alternative :)
<seidos> should my usb printer be listed in lsusb when it is turned on and plugged in?
<pedro3005> hopefully it should
<seidos> it's weird, i loaded the drivers for this printer, but it doesn't print, and it says that it's online
<seidos> i even tried following this guide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38995&highlight=canon+ip4000
<seidos> i've printed on a usb printer before, but i never checked to see if the printer shows up in lsusb
<seidos> there is some communication though, i think, because the printer blinks green and orange
<seidos> i should probably check the ink cartridges
<seidos> or...something
<bioterror> maybe
<bioterror> or paper jam
<seidos> i need to download the manual to see what this blinking is
<seidos> the lsusb thing is interesting though
<bioterror> it makes me sad, as I dont see any usb 3.0 hubs or devices ;)
<seidos> er?
<MrAnthrope> haha that was delayed.
<MrAnthrope> I plugged my printer in and it evidently installed itself. The same did not happen for my scanner. They're both HP. I guess I'll consult google...
<bioterror> google is so smart
<bioterror> tells lots of solutions
<MrAnthrope> Dang. http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/hp-scanjet-4600.html
<MrAnthrope> Unsupported.
<MrAnthrope> My printer works but I have no ink lol.
<bioterror> shake the ink casette
<bioterror> :D
<MrAnthrope> lol. Uhg I always ask first and then think about it and usually end up solving my own problem before anyone responds. xD bad habbit.
<hobgoblin> hello bobman500
<hobgoblin> just going to eat and I will be with you
<bobman500> OK, no problem
<LunaCollins> I've been having trouble with internet access in Ubuntu 10.10. I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1440 with a Broadcomm wireless card, and I'm dual-booting Windows 7.
<LunaCollins> I used an Ethernet cable to connect my computer to my boyfriend's HP laptop after successfully installing Ubuntu on that, and I was able to get internet even after unplugging the cable. But after I restarted when updating, the wireless stopped working again. I had this problem since I installed Ubuntu.
<bobman500> I had that at first. What fixed it for me is plugging it into the ethernet, going to system > admin > additional drivers, and checking for updates. It found one for my wireless, and had no problems after that
<LunaCollins> When I go to "Additional Drivers," it says that the driver is activated but not currently in use.
<LunaCollins> Right now I'm using said laptop with Windows 7.
<LunaCollins> After fixing it, it reverts when I restart.
<bobman500> Sometimes it comes up with 2 drivers, try the other one if there is one. Past that, I don't know I am afraid. I am a beginner too, I just happened to have the same issue
<LunaCollins> There's only one driver showing up, and it says it's activated but not being used.
<LunaCollins> It seems to fix itself when I initally plug it into another computer with wireless, but the problem reverts when I restart
<bobman500> It sounds silly, but have you actually activated wireless? Either by right-clicking the logo top-right, or there might be a button on the keyboard
<LunaCollins> The wireless is indeed activated.
<LunaCollins> when I unplugged my laptop from the other one, I still had wireless internet. Is it just some weirdness with Dell or Broadcomm? The computer I was plugged into is an HP.
<bobman500> and I am guessing that when you activate the wireless driver, while not connected to another computer, you unplugged it from the ethernet and set it up correctly?
<LunaCollins> I already set it up the day I installed Ubuntu (two or so weeks ago) and it didn't work. But when I plugged my laptop into my boyfriend's who is also running 10.10 and had internet, I suddenly had wireless access.
<LunaCollins> But after a restart, it says that the driver is activated but not in use, and nothing shows up under "Wireless Networks" except the option to set up a VPN.
<bobman500> very strange. I am really sorry. I have no idea. Like I said, I am not an expert, I just happened to have a similar problem!
<hobgoblin> bobman500: evening
<bobman500> +hobgoblin: Hey. I think I have actually worked it out
<hobgoblin> bobman500: cool :)
<bobman500> Unless I have got it all wrong, I can use an ubuntu Live CD to 'try ubuntu', thus not using the hard drive, and just make the 75gig free space again, and then resize the existing hard drive by 75gig
<hobgoblin> yes you can - I was shying away from that as you appeared to be having a few issues getting your head around the whole thing
<bobman500> Nah, I can understand fairly complex ideas and instructions, I just struggle with the actual 'jargon'
<hobgoblin> bobman500: the most important thing when you are resizing is to be ready for the worst scenario - if you lose power half way through you might be able to rescue it but it's not a given - so in shouty - make sure you have BACKUPS :)
<hobgoblin> I can understand that - a lot of it makes me look at man pages and then scratch my head
<hobgoblin> bobman500: to be honest that thread is only really a few commands - just looks like a lot when it is french :D
<hobgoblin> bobman500: one more thing if you resize - it might take a while - don't assume it has hung
<bobman500> I have backups of everything except video downloads. I don't have an external hard drive, so don't have the room to back everything up. So I will just have to risk it
<hobgoblin> oh and you will likely have to turn swap off as it will get used - you do that in gparted - right clikc on swap and trun it off
<hobgoblin> then good luck with it bobman500 :)
<bobman500> what is swap?
<hobgoblin> it's like the pagefile in windows - sort of
<bobman500> ok, fair enough
<bobman500> thanks a lot
<hobgoblin> welcome
<hobgoblin> have you seen the wiki pages - there's a lot of information in there that you can digest as and when
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Theamazingape> so is this where i get the password that makes me an instant linux pro no with no hassle at all?
<UndiFineD> the answer of course was: 42
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> that was great 3mins :D
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-03
<Vanilla|Frz> hi, can someone please teach me how to reformat ubuntu linux?
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: what do you want to reformat sorry. The whole drive, a new drive, a new installation?
<Vanilla|Frz> a new installation since my system is like corrupted
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim:
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: all I would do if you're certain you want to start over is to just use the installation disk and install it again. This process will format the disk as required.
<Vanilla|Frz> ye I have the CD but it's not showing up
<head_victim> Yeah have you rebooted and selected to boot off the cd like you did to install it the first time?
<Vanilla|Frz> my dad isntalled this...
<head_victim> Ahh ok.
<Vanilla|Frz> installed*
<Vanilla|Frz> so i dont really know how and when to start :x
<head_victim> Ok just looking up some info for you to make it a little easier
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: thanks
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Vanilla|Frz> thank you
<head_victim> That's a good place to start as it provides a detailed overview of it all
<Vanilla|Frz> okies
<head_victim> Essentially what it really comes down to is you have to download and burn an installation CD. You then have to boot the computer off the installation CD and follow the prompts. But the link earlier gives you all the details involved and different options.
<head_victim> If you have further problems or questions, please just let us know.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: it's all gonna be useless if I dont get my CD drive to work
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: if you can boot off a USB drive you can use that instead.
<Vanilla|Frz> how about a blank cd?
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: but yes, you need either a bootable CD drive or USB drive to make it work.
<Vanilla|Frz> i have a 10.04 Ubuntu CD
<Vanilla|Frz> that my teacher gave me this morning
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: is the CD drive working at all though?
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: Ima try other CD
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: ok, might just be a fault with the CD
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: i guess the CD drive isn't working at all, lol
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: that could be a problem then :)
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: sad
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: but if you still want to re-install then you can see if a USB drive will work for you.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok I'll try
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: I don't even have optical drives on 2 of my computers these days.
<head_victim> Just depends on how hard it's going to be to make your computer boot off USB.
<Francis1> head_victim: I get disconnected whenever i download or load something
<head_victim> Francis1: that's really odd behaviour.
<head_victim> Francis1: what version of Ubuntu are you using and is there any problems with your ISP at the moment?
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: it's at 70% right now
<Vanilla|Frz> almost done downloading :D
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: good stuff fingers crossed it works out
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: :p I'd throw this laptop off the window if it doesn't work
<head_victim> Hah nah don't do that.
<head_victim> So did you get the cd drive working or you going to try the usb installation?
<Vanilla|Frz> im going to try the usb installation
<Vanilla|Frz> and yes, I'm seriously gonna do it, lol
<Vanilla|Frz> this laptop is garbage anyways so why not
<head_victim> It's surprisingly easy to make a USB installation drive these days. I knocked one up in about 5 minutes work (then just left it to format and do what it needed to).
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok i got it now
<Vanilla|Frz> i mean it's done downloading
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: good, what version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<Vanilla|Frz> 10.04?
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: i downloaded that 10.10
<head_victim> Ok just checking it would have what I was thinking
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: Im dragging it to my desktop
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: you need to go to System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator
<head_victim> It will pop up a window with all the options on how to make it, so easy.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok hold on
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok I'm here
<Vanilla|Frz> then click Other>Ubuntu=10.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<head_victim> The "source disk" needs to be the ISO you just downloaded.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: yep
<Vanilla|Frz> what do I do with "Disk to use:" ?
<head_victim> THe "disk to use" needs to be the USB drive you want to use
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ij got it
<Vanilla|Frz> ok*
<head_victim> Is the usb drive one that is blank?
<Vanilla|Frz> it has 2.3 gb space
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: installation is completed
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: what do I do now?
<head_victim> Getting a link :D
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ah ok
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: I dont really do anything on this pc but to play games lol
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: so ya.. I dont really know much about Linux
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: thanks
<head_victim> YOu're up to the "Start the Ubuntu installer" part
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok ty
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: Im gonna have to restart
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: Thanks a lot and goodluck to me, lol
 * head_victim crosses fingers.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: FAIL lol
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: thought the old files are gonna be removed after I installed it?
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: it should, that wasn't enough time. Did it boot off the USB?
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: nooooooooooooo
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: I'm gonna try again *sigh* hate linux
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: I give up
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: not working?
<head_victim> Some computers, especially older ones, can't boot off USB easily.
<Vanilla|Frz> .
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: you do realized that I'm using Linux and not windows right
<head_victim> Yeah, that web page I linked seesm to think everyone is coming from windows but the steps are the same
<Vanilla|Frz> and IDK how to boot or do things on this software *sigh*
<Vanilla|Frz> I think Linux is created to frustrate people
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: ok, so was it booting up and giving you the purple screen?
<Vanilla|Frz> i dont even know what you're talking about
<Vanilla|Frz> what is booting?
<zkriesse> Vanilla|Frz: Turning on....
<Vanilla|Frz> it doesn't
<head_victim> Ok when you reboot your computer and you have the USB drive plugged in you created does it go to a purple screen or just open up linux like it always has?
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok it says that I should download the universal USB thingy
<Vanilla|Frz> and it's not even working when i tried installing
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: it opens up linux like it always has
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: nah that universal USB thingy is what we went through with the menu System > administration > start up disk creator
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: o ok.. but ya.. it starts up like it always has
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: well, I dragged t hat ubuntu file in my desktop
<Vanilla|Frz> and installed that (the one from the desktop(
<Vanilla|Frz> )*
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: I must have done it the wrong way or something
<head_victim> Ok, you have the ISO file on the desktop and a blank USB drive plugged in?
<Vanilla|Frz> nope I have ISO on the desktop and still have ISO on my usb File and it's not blanked
<Vanilla|Frz> it has some files in it like english proj. and all that
<head_victim> Ok, you can't just copy it to the USB you have to install it.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: k you know what I did?
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: I downloaded it from my mom's laptop (windows) and copied it to the USB
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: ahhhh ok. So now copy that to the desktop so it's stored on your linux computer.
<Vanilla|Frz> then I plugged in the USB to my Linux and Copied that ISO file to my desktop
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: that's exactly what I did
<head_victim> Ok, so is the USB drive you moved the file with acceptable to erase or do you have another spare one?
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: i still have a spare 1 in my usb drive
<Vanilla|Frz> like i said, I dragged it to my desktop, lol
<head_victim> Ok, for the USB install I think you're going to need an entire USB drive spare
<Vanilla|Frz> *sigh*
<Vanilla|Frz> gotta delete these important files then
<Vanilla|Frz> lol
<head_victim> (anything from 1 or 2 gb should do it)
<Vanilla|Frz> well
<Vanilla|Frz> i have 2.3 gb free
<head_victim> Yeah but you need to install to it like a hard drive, you can't just copy files to it and boot off it.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: I'll brb just gonna copy these files to my mom's
<head_victim> Ok
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: wow the files got wiped out
<Vanilla|Frz> 0.0
<Vanilla|Frz> my mom's gonna kill me -.-
<head_victim> ?
<head_victim> I thought you said you were only using the USB to copy the ISO to the desktop?
<Vanilla|Frz> sorry got disconnected
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: I'm so confused now..
<head_victim> Me to.
<head_victim> I thought you had not installed Ubuntu to the USB just copied the ISO over.
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: ok.. Im gonna tell u again what I did
<Vanilla|Frz> I downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 from my mom's laptop (windows)
<Vanilla|Frz> then I copied it to the USB
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: my wife left her lunch at home so I'm going to have to head out for about 30 minutes. I can help you again when I get back if that's ok if not there might be someone else in here that can pick up from here
<Vanilla|Frz> FML
<Vanilla|Frz> ok sir thanks anyways
<Vanilla|Frz> why does ubuntu always gotta ruin my day
<Vanilla|Frz> seriously
<head_victim> Vanilla|Frz: sorry mate I will be back though
<Vanilla|Frz> head_victim: later
<Vanilla|Frz> can any of you please help me?
<MrAnthrope> My android phone comes with more sound effects than Ubuntu :(
<Cheri703> your android phone is also designed as a device intended to audibly alert you to various things
<Cheri703> :)
<MrAnthrope> I like audible alerts for things :(
 * Cheri703 is more of a blinky alert person
 * zkriesse agrees with Cheri703 
<Cheri703> I usually keep my computer as quiet as possible
<zkriesse> Maybe just a little beep or something but a pop up is better
<zkriesse> The only time my pc is loud is when Im either watching a really cool action/shooter/WWII/scary movie or playing a shooter game...
<zkriesse> Hearing each shell drop is just awesome
<head_victim> The first thing I always do is turn all sound events off.
<head_victim> I run 3 computers through a mixer into the one set of speakers, you know how disorientating it is looking through all screens to see what blipped :)
<iliekubuntu> hey, is "Getting time from a network time server" on installation supposed to take really long?
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: Not usually
<iliekubuntu> i think its been 5 minutes now
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: Is the rest of the system responding?
<iliekubuntu> yes, cause im typing here
<zkriesse> then it may be just lagging a bit
<zkriesse> can happen although rare
<iliekubuntu> really? how long would you expect it then
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: Ah, I didn't know if you were on a second system :P
<iliekubuntu> haha live ftw
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: Sometimes the servers lag; I haven't seen it that bad though.
<iliekubuntu> right now is 10 minutes so far
<iliekubuntu> is it possible to skip it
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: That's a bit much. I think you should restart the install.
<iliekubuntu> alright
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: or tell it to ignore time from the network for now; I think that's an option (I use the Alternate install so I don't know much about the Live installer)
<iliekubuntu> hmm can you tell me how to do that?
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: ...I don't know how that "or" got there.
<iliekubuntu> hmm?
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: I think you can skip fetching the network time as an option in the Live installer (You can do it in the alternate install)
<Cheri703> how are you chatting if you're installing ubuntu right now?
<iliekubuntu> acually i dont think im in live right now
<Cheri703> or are you installing other software?
<iliekubuntu> no im installing ubuntu
<Cheri703> ok, so how are you chatting from that computer? perhaps I'm missing something?
<iliekubuntu> uh firefox popped up :D
<iliekubuntu> so hey is it possible to skip time fetching?
<Cheri703> while installation is running? I've never had that option...*shrug* learn something new every day
<bioterror> might be a kubuntu thingie :D
<Cheri703> possible
<iliekubuntu> no its definately ubuntu
<iliekubuntu> aveilleux: do you recomend rebooting first?
<Cheri703> I have enough computers floating around that if I have to, I can get online to ask questions while the others are down :)
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: Just restart the installer program itself.
<aveilleux> iliekubuntu: Rebooting is uneccesary.
<iliekubuntu> huh
<iliekubuntu> XD
<iliekubuntu> hey what do you mean
<iliekubuntu> yeah i think im going to reboot
<iliekubuntu> does "detecting file systems..." come after getting time in installation?
<iliekubuntu> does "detecting file systems..." come after getting time in installation?
<head_victim> iliekubuntu: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/973-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-step-by-step-installation-for-newbies-howto has a pretty good setup to show pictures of each of the steps.
<iliekubuntu> I am just seeing if my installation crashed.
<iliekubuntu> how long should it take on a normal computer?
<iliekubuntu> i think its about 25 minutes onw
<iliekubuntu> tnow
<iliekubuntu> tnow
<iliekubuntu> now
<iliekubuntu> lol
<head_victim> iliekubuntu: depends on the computer, how old is it, how much ram does it have and how quick is the cpu?
<iliekubuntu> its a pretty fast one
<head_victim> And also, how big is the hard drive it's trying to partition?
<iliekubuntu> more than 2.6
<iliekubuntu> gb
<iliekubuntu> i think about 200 gb
<head_victim> Well those things are all factors as well as network speed.
<iliekubuntu> is network required on detecting file systems?
<head_victim> I wouldn't have thought so but if there is no network that would cause the ntp delay you were talking about before I guess.
<iliekubuntu> oh hey, the terminal moved!
<iliekubuntu> i think its fine now
<iliekubuntu> how long does an install take?
<iliekubuntu> just wondering
<iliekubuntu> hmm not more than an hour or two acording to a forum
<iliekubuntu> that makes me so happy :|
<iliekubuntu> oh well see ya looking foward to an open system
<marx> hi
<marx> I need help on my Synaptic Package Manager
<marx> gives an error: E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<marx> when I look for status* in /var/lib/dpkg, it's not there
<marx> even in my home directory
<marx> please help
<marx> guys
<marx> need help
<marx> about Synaptics Package Manager
<UndiFineD> marx, hold on
<UndiFineD> i have seen such before
<marx> I lost my file status in /var/lib/dpkg
<UndiFineD> this might help you: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/29353
<marx> any status file is missing
<marx> thanks for that.. I already came accross that thread, and it seems to be so complicated for me
<marx> is there any way I can restore my dpkg/status from /var/backups??
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/67823
<UndiFineD> the bottom 3 comments
<marx> I mange to open synaptic now
<marx> manage*
<marx> :)
<marx> ran sudo apt-get update
<marx> failed
<marx> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783 E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<marx> still working.. thanks for helping
<marx> will update after
<marx> thank you <UndiFineD>
<UndiFineD> np marx
<UndiFineD> does it work now >?
<marx> yes
<marx> i'm updating now
<marx> :D
<marx> just fixing error:
<marx> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613946
<UndiFineD> actually, i should resolve some of my own gpg errors too
<marx> gud luck my friend
<genupulas> need help ....i wanna run an asm file using yasm/tasm,dont give me links ,just  give execution steps
<genupulas> Puck`: ^^^
<genupulas> anyone!
<Puck`> genupulas: hi, i never heard of such files ..
<Puck`> and if you won't learn through links, i dunno, i guess you should wait some more for anyone who has done such things before ..
<genupulas> Puck`:  ok  i will
<genupulas> bioterror: check logs
<UndiFineD> lost my MeMenu because of gwibber breakage after reinstall : http://paste.ubuntu.com/539459/
<Guest56305> Heres one for the lot of you... I have a remote Ubuntu server that is accessed by SSH there is no desktop or anything pretty... How would I set up a VNC that I could connect to from my computer and receive a desktop interface?
<ashand79> Hello Ubuntu beginners
<ashand79> I have a question about Launchpad and pgp keys
<aveilleux> !ask | ashand79
<ubot2> ashand79: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashand79> I setup an account on launchpad when I realised that I had to do this to supply bug reports, soon after I setup a pgp key and signed the Ubuntu Code of conduct with it however since then I have lost the key as my harddisk died what is the procedure I should follow to remedy this situation.
<aveilleux> ashand79: There's no real reason to re-sign the CoC.
<aveilleux> ashand79: unless you backed up the private key (or registered it somewhere), that key is lost. Not a huge loss; you can just generate another PGP key. As long as you're not getting, say, encrypted email, you should be fine.
<ashand79> Just wondered if it was a problem if I added a new key to my launchpad account if the fact that it didn't match the one used to sign the CoC
<aveilleux> ashand79: Not that I'm aware of.
<Geo|wrk> Uhg. When I plug in my phone (android, samsung moment) my SD card no longer shows up on my desktop. I don't think I changed anything so I'm not sure what's going on.
<Geo|wrk> It used to do this on windows sometimes too. Just randomly for a few days I couldn't access my SD card on my phone by plugging it in a USB on my computer.
<ashand79> Ok just wanted a bit of confirmation first before going ahead with anything. I wanted to get this sorted before taking my participation to a new level. I have been answering questions in the forum, Launchpad  and now Ask Ubuntu on the stack Overflow but I wanted to get into something more fulfilling. Thank you for the advice.
<Geo|wrk> time for wrk :(
<sw0rdfish_> hey guys, why does the sound still continue to come out of my laptop's speakers when i plug in my headphones?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-04
<trhisdone> hello
<tenach> Hello trhisdone
<trhisdone> hey
<johnny77> Originally I installed Ubuntu, then installed Kubuntu on top. After uninstalling Kubuntu, I still have some remnants I'd like to get rid of.
<johnny77> First, when I turn of my computer the splash screen that is shown is the Kubuntu one, how do I change that>
<yofel> johnny77: change the alternative or remove plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo
<yofel> !puregnome | johnny77
<ubot2> johnny77: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<johnny77> yofel: Thanks, I will check out the link.
<johnny77> yofel: Once I remove the kubuntu logo what will takes it's place?
<yofel> johnny77: whatever has the next priority for default.plymouth, check with 'sudo update-alternatives --display default.plymouth' or use galternatives
<johnny77> yofel: is there a way to change it to something specific? I actually have Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Xubuntu installed. I'm currently using Xubuntu and want to change to it, but the command says Lubuntu is next.
<yofel> johnny77: sure, use --config
<_schism_> evening all
<jasono> Evening
<tenach> Evenin'
<_schism_> is there any chance someone has a moment to help me with a small java problem?
<tenach> I don't know any java, but I'm sure someone here will be able to help if you ask anyway _schism_. :D
<_schism_> I am trying to get minecraft running and it says I need the .22 version of java and 10.04 only has .18 and I cant find anyway to make it install.  help.....
<tenach> Ahh, that kind of java help
<tenach> I've recently had to do that myself. :D
<tenach> Lemme see if I remember how I did it.
<_schism_> tenach, cool
<aveilleux> _schism_: java.com has a Linux-installable version, let me see if I can find it
<aveilleux> _schism_: Are you running 64-bit or 32-bit?
<tenach> aveilleux : will be of more help; I'm on an ultra slow machine right now (233mhz)
<_schism_> aveilleux, I just did that one and now I am getting an odd error........
<aveilleux> _schism_: Did you use the .bin one? Because that's not the one you want.
<_schism_> aveilleux, 32 bit
<_schism_> aveilleux, I think that was the one
<_schism_> says I have .22 now on the java web site
<aveilleux> _schism_: You'll want to use Alien (sudo apt-get install alien) to convert the supplied .rpm file ( http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=42722 ) into a .deb file, then install that
<aveilleux> _schism_: Oh, did the .bin install fine? Then that's fine
<_schism_> hmmm let me dropbox the error maybe that will help you help me :)
<aveilleux> _schism_: You mean pastebin
<_schism_> screenshot  cant copy out of the error dialog
<aveilleux> _schism_: Oh. Then use imgur.
<_schism_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5008250/java-error.png
<_schism_> imgur?  let me go look at that I have never tried it
<aveilleux> _schism_: That looks like a Minecraft bug, but I'm not sure
<_schism_> man just my luck.  anyone else here play minecraft?
<Geo|wrk> I have tried it on windows lol. Let me see if I can get it running.
<MrAnthrope> I forget how to do this. Are you using the embedded one?
<_schism_> geo|wrk thanks I am not that concerned about actulay running it per se it just bugs me when stuff doesnt work
<_schism_> MrAnthrope, yeppers
<MrAnthrope> Minecraft alpha free?
<MrAnthrope> single player.
<MrAnthrope> lol that's confusing.
<_schism_> MrAnthrope, yes sir dont want to buy until I can play :)
<MrAnthrope> Yeah  it's working fine for me.
<MrAnthrope> But that's not how I installed Java.
<MrAnthrope> i downloaded that .bin file and extracted it into an .rpm file somehow... and then... I can't remember
<MrAnthrope> It was something stupid and complicated.
<_schism_> MrAnthrope, hmmmm oh well guess Ill have to keep poking at it
<MrAnthrope> I'm going to try to jog my memory here. I've got a horrible headache.
<MrAnthrope> Okay so you have the jre-6u22-linux-i586-rpm.bin file from the java website?
<_schism_> I deleted it going there again to redownload it
<MrAnthrope> I think I remember. It was something in the terminal. I had to use make.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: There is an rpm file that is provided by Oracle. _schism_, download that instead.
<MrAnthrope> What's Oracle?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Um, the company that produces Java?
<MrAnthrope> Oh I thought that was Sun. lol.
<_schism_> okm got it
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Oracle bought Sun.
<MrAnthrope> Ooooh.
<_schism_> I must have used the other one before.  how do I use an rpm on a deb based system?>
<aveilleux> _schism_: You can either install normally through rpm (not recommended) or you can convert the rpm to a deb using alien.
<_schism_> okiedokei
<_schism_> does the other one just not work right or something?
<MrAnthrope> I installed it with the .rpm and it works just fine. It was sorta complicated though.
<MrAnthrope> If aveilleux is saying there's an easier way, I'd do that heh.
<MrAnthrope> I had all kinds of trouble using make. But I'm completely new.
<aveilleux> _schism_: It works, but it's not tracked in apt, so any upgrades just overwrite. It doesn't register in the apt cache as being installed at the current level, so you can't properly upgrade.
<_schism_> Unknown type of package, jre-6u22-linux-i586-rpm.bin.
<MrAnthrope> Alternatively you could try OpenJDK. Are they comparable?
<MrAnthrope> _schism_ I think you need to extract the binary file to an RPM and then use the alien whatever thing on the .rpm file.
<MrAnthrope> If I'm understanding correctly.
<_schism_> <sigh>  I give up for tonight.  time to give th little one a bath I do appreciate it though guys I realy do
<MrAnthrope> I'm having trouble finding the guide I used.
<MrAnthrope> Which wasn't much help lol.
<MrAnthrope> Good luck.
<_schism_> MrAnthrope, not a problem, its the fact that we are here to help one another is what is important
<MrAnthrope> :)
<stlsaint> evening folks
<_schism_> evening
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Um, no, Oracle provides an RPM.
<MrAnthrope> he was trying to use  jre-6u22-linux-i586-rpm.bin.
<MrAnthrope> not  jre-6u22-linux-i586.rpm
<yofel> why not use the one from the repository?
<MrAnthrope> Just selecting sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin in synaptic will install Java?
<yofel> as long as you have the partner repos enabled in lucid/maverick yes, and sun-java6-plugin would be the web plugin
<MrAnthrope> man what I was told to do was much more complicated.
<yofel> what *might* be a problem is the alternatives setup for java
<yofel> so you should remove openjdk when installing sun
<_schism_> yeah I did it originaly from the repos but it was the .18 version
<_schism_> now back to messing with the kids until I walk past the laptop again :)
<MrAnthrope> lol
<yofel> _schism_: then you didn't update, we have 22 for all releases (except dapper)
<MrAnthrope> I have sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre, and sun-java6-plugin listed as 6.22 in my Synaptic.
<_schism_> yofel, I have auto updates on and I do aptitude update at least once a day on this machine.
<_schism_> odd
<yofel> _schism_: openjdk or sun-java?
<_schism_> think it was the sun one.  opening synaptic npw
<MrAnthrope> if you type java6 in the search it will bring up all 3 you need.
<yofel> _schism_: could you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre' in from a terminal?
<_schism_> sure can
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539615/
<_schism_> I wonder if just uninstalling java and starting all over again may help
<_schism_> yeah I am just going to uninstall and try again
<MrAnthrope> Yeah yours is way different than mine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/539616/
<yofel> right, that's how it *should* look like
<yofel> what's odd is that you do have partner on, just somehow the cache is out of date
<yofel> mine for reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/539617/
<_schism_> how do I clear the cache? can I do it from synauptic?
<yofel> _schism_: what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<yofel> any errors?
<_schism_> it does the normal update thing no errors then I upgrade without errors.  although I normaly use aptitude instead of apt-get
<yofel> then I don't get what's wrong...
<_schism_> is there a command to clean the cache?
<aveilleux> _schism_: sudo aptitude clean
<yofel> well, you could delete the package lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<yofel> apt-get/aptitude clean will delete old .debs, but not reset the cache
<_schism_> here is what it looks like now   http://paste.ubuntu.com/539618/
<yofel> now *that* looks right
<_schism_> does that look more correct?
<_schism_> ok let me try and install it again..  is the sun-java version recomended or the os one?  I prefer os but I am pragmatic and just want stuff to work
<yofel> well, usually use the OS one, some people report issues with it for some web applets, but those are rare
<aveilleux> _schism_: Since Oracle changed the licensing agreement, Java is now almost fully open-source. The "Java trap" isn't a problem anymore.
<_schism_> so go with the os one then
<aveilleux> _schism_: Actually I would recommend sun-jaca6-jre.
<_schism_> aveilleux,  dont see that in synaptic
<_schism_> have sun-java6-jdk
<yofel> I think that's a typo
<_schism_> okie dokie so the sun-java it is then
<aveilleux> Er, no, the JRE is the Java Runtime Environment
<aveilleux> the JDK is the Java Development Kit
<_schism_> i am installing the jdk and the jre to be safe :)
<_schism_> bah what is glx?
<MrAnthrope> Hm. I'm using Vuze Media Server to stream video to my PS3. I see the server on my PS3 but the folders are empty. And I don't see my videos folder. Does anyone know how I could try to find what folders Vuze is trying to link to and swap them for my actual media directories?
<MrAnthrope> I found a .azureus folder but it doesn't seem to contain anything about the media server options. and the config button in vuze doesn't have any path options.
<MrAnthrope> I see downloads, music, movies, & pictures folders. Which are not folders that are in my home folder.
<MrAnthrope> nor in .azureus.
<yofel> _schism_: usually short for opengl extension, graphics driver stuff, what's the problem?
<_schism_> yofel,  error trying to run minecraft.  got java straight now that error
<_schism_> yofel,  this is the error  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5008250/java-error.png
<MrAnthrope> performing a search for a folder named "Movies" comes up blank. How is Vuze linking to a folder that doesn't exist and has nothing in it >.<
<yofel> no idea :/
<MrAnthrope> Hrm. Schism do you have chrome or chromium installed?
<_schism_> MrAnthrope,  yep havnt tried it since I got java straight.....
<_schism_> same error
<MrAnthrope> yeah I just switched to firefox and it's working for me. That JWGL thing sounds familiar gimme a sec.
<MrAnthrope> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581381
<MrAnthrope> Read that and see if that sounds like your problem.
<yofel> do you have liblwjgl-java-jni installed?
<_schism_> yofel, doesnt show up
<yofel> ah, it's not in lucid, we only have that in the archive for maverick and natty :/
<yofel> try a link from that form thread, maybe it helps
<MrAnthrope> I don't suppose there's a way to use JOGL + AWT on Minecraft... I play another java based game that lets you choose which rendering thing you use.
<MrAnthrope> I have mouse issues with JOGL + AWT.
<MrAnthrope> So I use LWJGL.
<MrAnthrope> Man this is really annoying. Has anyone here ever used the Vuze Media Server? I have no idea what folders it's linking to.
<Cheri703> MrAnthrope: I was glancing back at what you'd said your issue was, so it's showing pictures/whatever folders that don't exist?
<MrAnthrope> Evidently. On my PS3 I see "Vuze on CZ-Ubuntu" and it lists 4 folders (which are empty).
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> hmm...
<MrAnthrope> I'm not sure how to direct it to my external HDD where all my videos are.
<Cheri703> ok, so wait, the folders exist in your home folder and are empty or they don't exist?
<MrAnthrope> I go to plugins and media server and hit the config button but there's nothing there about a file path. There is an option to upload all media to server but that didn't do anything either.
<Cheri703> is it pointing to /home/user/music or whatever?
<MrAnthrope> I can't find these folders on my hard drive at all. it lists one folder on my PS3 "Movies". I don't have any movies folders.
<MrAnthrope> that's what I thought. But it should be "Videos". Not "Movies".
<Cheri703> which search method are you using?
<Cheri703> nautilus search box?
<MrAnthrope> And putting a movie in the "videos" folder didn't bring it up on my PS3.
<MrAnthrope> yeah the icon in the upper right hand corner.
<Cheri703> that thing is dumb, it doesn't find folders properly, go to Places > Search For Files
<Cheri703> that one will find folders
<MrAnthrope> lol ok.
<Cheri703> the other one doesn't for some reason
<MrAnthrope> No files found.
<Cheri703> >.< ok
<MrAnthrope> I have an idea.
<Cheri703> ok?
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> I torrented a music video from the Vuze Network thing and assigned it to Category:Movies. Now the Movies folder on my PS3 contains a Movies folder. Which is still empty.
<MrAnthrope> Okay if I r-click the file in Vuze and select show details and go to the file tab and r-click the media file I get some options... Media Server: Play Locally, Media Server: Play on renderer, and Copy URI stream to clipboard.
<MrAnthrope> Play on renderer is greyed out.
<thewrath> hey all
<MrAnthrope> hey
<thewrath> I want to use a GUI to monitor processes, etc for my server
<thewrath> any suggestions for free open source ones?
<MrAnthrope> No idea, don't use a server.
<MrAnthrope> Play locally just opens the file. I don't understand... grr
<thewrath> ?
<MrAnthrope> I'm having Vuze Media Server issues.
<MrAnthrope> You came in halfway through me rambling to myself, heh.
<MrAnthrope> As far as I can tell from google searching the files should just show up. And they aren't.
<tenach> What's going on, MrAnthrope?
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to use Vuze Media Server to stream videos to my PS3.
<MrAnthrope> I can see the server on my PS3. But the media I have torrented with Vuze is not showing up.
<MrAnthrope> I'm not partial to Vuze. I just knew it had a Media Server plugin.
<MrAnthrope> But it doesn't seem to be working. According to a bit of googling the files should just show up.
<MrAnthrope> Well that was simple. lol. Installed Java PS3 Media Server and specified my Video file path and it showed up and it's playing on my PS3 now :)
<MrAnthrope> Think I might uninstall Vuze.
<yax51> hello, does anyone know how to fix a microphone?
<karthick87> yax51: what's the problem?
<yax51> my microphone doesn't work, it works fine in vista, but not in ubuntu 10.04
<yax51> I've looked through the forums but didnt find anything of any use
<karthick87> yax51: check out this http://devilsworkshop.org/how-to-configure-microphone-in-ubuntu-10-04-and-skype/
<karthick87> yax51: got working?
<yax51> actually, in step 3 I don't get the option for mic 1 or 2....
<yax51> its almost as its not detecting ANY microphone, which I suspect is the problem
<MrAnthrope> Hrm. I'm trying to convert a gigantic .mkv file to .vob and VLC is not doing it. I don't care about quality loss. I googled for ubuntu convert mkv to vob and I only got hits for windows programs.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: You want to burn to DVD?
<MrAnthrope> No.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Then what are you using vob files for?
<yax51> MrAnthrope: did you try the ubuntu software center?
<MrAnthrope> my pS3.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Can it take any other format? Because that seems strange that it would only use the one format that's pretty much never used on computers.
<MrAnthrope> My problem is my computer only has a single core cpu and it cannot handle transcoding an mkv file but it can play vob files without transcoding at all.
<MrAnthrope> Which would be preferred.
<MrAnthrope> I can't even watch the file locally. My computer is just too old and the file is too good of quality. it's a blu-ray rip.
<MrAnthrope> I'm not sure what to look for in the software center. I already have WinFF installed but it doesn't do mkv to vob.
<karthick87> yax51: can you post the outputs of these commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/539660/
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539661/
<yax51> theres is the arista transcoder
<yax51> that might be helpful
<MrAnthrope> Thanks, yax51, I'll look into that.
<karthick87> yax51:  edit alsa-base.conf  "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"  add "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=1" without quotes at the end of the file.
<karthick87> yax51: Type alsamixer in terminal.Can you see your mic listed there?
<yax51> hmmm intersesting, there doesn't seem to be an alsa-base.conf file at all
<karthick87> yax51: Type alsamixer in terminal.Can you see your mic listed there?
<yax51> i found it...
<karthick87> what's the ouput of "lshw -c sound"
<yax51> I can't edit the alsa-base.conf
<karthick87> what's the ouput of "lshw -c sound"
<yax51> I try to run it via the terminal, with gksudo, but it opens a blank file, and when I access the file directly, its read only
<yax51> and I can't change the permissions...
<karthick87> yax51: PM me
<beachbuddah> GM erryone
<beachbuddah> Here's the question - I see it's possible to dl the latest Natty build, boot from your USB and play with it safely to find bugs n report em
<beachbuddah> so - how do I get my bios to offer me a USB boot option?
<karthick87> beachbuddah: By default your bios will have USB boot option.Select USB boot as you first boot device
<suprengr> beachbuddah: it's normally under 'boot' settings in bios. then look for an option to enable usb/external device
<suprengr> beachbuddah: you may need to press[f12] or something during PPOST
<suprengr> *POST
<suprengr> [that will other you a boot device selection]
<beachbuddah> yeh - I apologize - I was wondering how sort of change the bios to accept USB - it currently doesn't recognize it as an option (despite the fact that this laptop has 4 USB ports)
<suprengr> sorry, other=offer [doh!]
<suprengr> beachbuddah: what sections / headings does your bios offer & what machine are we talking about
<Cheri703> beachbuddah: usually press delete during the post (when it shows the motherboard info)
<Cheri703> then you can go in and (in theory) tell it to allow usb boot
<beachbuddah> this is an old gateway 7330gz (prob. 2005 vintage) it offers me the chance to set a boot order - currently I have it set for CD-ROM first HDD second and I can't remember what the 3rd option is
<suprengr> beachbuddah: look for boot security or something similar - usb may not be enabled
<Cheri703> beachbuddah: some computers won't offer usb as an option unless it's plugged in when you go in there
<suprengr> & what Cheri703 sais
<suprengr> said
<beachbuddah> hmmm - both v interesting answers - lemme go n see what happens
<Cheri703> also might be worth looking if there's a bios upgrade available
<beachbuddah> brb whilst I push buttons and prod options
<beachbuddah> Cheri703! Yes - I can't find any documentation that tells me who my mobo mfgr is
<Cheri703> being a gateway, you might be able to search the model on their site for downloads, dell has them like that
<beachbuddah> I'll look that up
<beachbuddah> thanks for the direction
<beachbuddah> I'll let you know what happens
 * suprengr goes for a coffee... hoping it might improve the typing ;)
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, 3:30am here
<Cheri703> show I'm watching is almost over, so might migrate to lay in bed, so if I stop responding, I fell asleep :)
<Cheri703> any luck beachbuddah?
<beachbuddah> well if it isn't the #ubuntu-beginners chan
<beachbuddah> not really
<Cheri703> :(
<beachbuddah> I booted into the bios, no choice for usb (thogu floppy IS - hah!)
<Cheri703> well, I'm headed to bed, but my suggestion would be 2 things: search "gateway model# boot usb" and go to gateway.com and see if there are bios updates for your model
<Cheri703> between the 2, you should be able to find SOMETHING that might help
<beachbuddah> Cheri703! thank you
<beachbuddah> sleep well
<Cheri703> thanks. night
<beachbuddah> ok - I'm out - thanks every body for your continued assistance
<sw0rdfish> hey guys does the ubuntu installer have a repair thing of some sort, i screwed up my audio device by using this script http://www.stchman.com/tools/alsa/alsa_setup.sh
<sw0rdfish> its because my speakers wouldn't mute after plugging in my headphones
<sw0rdfish> i guess i'll format
<sw0rdfish> brb
<jfi> Hello, the "License:" field of debian/copyright should only contain the license of the program itself or also all licenses of the libraries used by the program?
<houra> i have Toshiba Qosmio X500-11G, ubuntu 10.10 , kubuntu 10.10 and Lubuntu  10.10 do not run , also i tried kubuntu 11.04 and ubuntu 11.04 (02/12/2010 ) it does not . ubuntu 10.04 works perfect and slackware current works perfect. i want to move to ubuntu but i can i hope the problem will be solve in next releases.
<houra> sorry *they do not ----- *i can't
<hajour> hai pedro3005
<pedro3005> hello hajour
<stevenl> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a fresh machine with no OS, and after restarting after the install I cannot boot Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<shahan> Hello EVERYBODY :)
<shahan> :(
<bioterror> :(
<shahan> any body here...? I want to say something to this channel today... my frustration with ubuntu :(
<bioterror> nope, this is empty channel
<bioterror> noone's here
<shahan> bioterror, hi....
<bioterror> hi
<shahan> nice to meet you
<bioterror> what makes u so frustated?
<shahan> what happened to this channel?
<bioterror> would you like to tell us?
<shahan> bioterror, I want to tell this with everyone at a time :(
<bioterror> tell us
<bioterror> it gets logged and the world world can read it
<shahan> bioterror, you belive or not..... I am using ubuntu for more then 2 years
<bioterror> whole world
<bioterror> yes
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> I know
<bioterror> i can believe
<shahan> but I want feedback
<bioterror> ive been using since 2005
<shahan> bioterror, what happened to this channel
<shahan> ?
<shahan> no body is active
<bioterror> theyre idling, yes
<bioterror> so, would u be kind and tell us what is frustrating you?
<shahan> I need to use Video editing software in UBUNTU
<bioterror> really
<shahan> I need to do WEBDEVELOPMENT using Dreamweaver like software
<bioterror> those happens to suck
<bioterror> get your self a windows installation cd and run it under vm
<shahan> but I didnt get any such items in past two years
<shahan> hmm
<bioterror> or os x
<bioterror> and run that that
<shahan> can you help me to install WINDOWS in VMWARE on ubuntu
<bioterror> cut something
<shahan> ?
<bioterror> !vm
<ubot2> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<shahan> I am thinking using Virtual BOx
<bioterror> !vmware | shahan
<ubot2> shahan: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<shahan> Oracle Vm Virtual box
<bioterror> !virtualbox | shahan
<ubot2> shahan: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<shahan> ya
<bioterror> os x and finalcut or something
<shahan> x?
<shahan> I want to install WIndows
<shahan> I have cd of it
<shahan> do u havce teamviewer install in ur PC?
<shahan> teamviewer
<shahan> you can help me through this
<bioterror> nope, I dont have one
<Cheri703> shahan: that's not really what we do :/
<bioterror> I think running a virtualbox is not a rocket science
<shahan> hm
<shahan> Cheri703, ya I know
<shahan> as I am using IRC for about 1 year
<bioterror> you can still quit
<shahan> its just a personal appeal to him
<bioterror> I've alot of time of life in IRC
<shahan> however....
<bioterror> so shahahan
<shahan> I have attached CD ROM on my running PC
<bioterror> tell us what's your experience with Blender, Kino and Stopmotion
<shahan> how can I make it detect on ubuntu without restarting
<shahan> bioterror,  I have used stopmotion
<bioterror> if it's a usb cd-rom -drive, you should see it with lsusb
<shahan> sorry...
<shahan> kino
<shahan> no
<shahan> its SATA
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> does your precious windows detect sata drives as a hotswappable?
<shahan> I am not satisfyed with the ubuntu's video editing soft
<shahan> bioterror, ya...
<shahan> bioterror,  its possible to be connected a SATA on running pc on windows XP
<shahan> just refresing the hardware list is good  enough
<shahan> how to do that on ubuntu?
<bioterror> does dmesg find it?
<suprengr> shahan: going back to your 1st statement - if you're frustrated with this channel being inactive... thought of becoming a member and being proactive in the channel?
<bioterror> or rather: do you find it from dmesg
<shahan> suprengr, sorry !!!
<bioterror> shahan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PiTiVi what's your experience with this one?
<shahan> bioterror, so bed
<shahan> bad
<suprengr> shahan: no apology needed... but thanks
<shahan> bioterror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/539745/
<shahan> suprengr, I think you didnt read the full text of mine
<bioterror> shahan, shahan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenShot_Video_Editor how about this one?
<shahan> I didnt say any word like you are saying that I am frustrated with this channel being inactive
<shahan> bad experience
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiVES
<bioterror> could you please tell us more
<suprengr> [oh yes i did... my comment was only based on the fact that I am also thinking of (trying to] becoming a member  - having noticed it getting a bit 'quiet' at times
<suprengr> [if only I could get down to doing that wiki page!!!! 1st weekend off in yonks]
<shahan> bioterror, I didnt used Lives
<shahan> Let me install it
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinelerra
<shahan> cinelerra is a complex software
<shahan> I dont like this
<bioterror> but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_and_open_source_software_packages#Video_editing check more from there, I'm off to make salad or something
<suprengr> just a thought but... In Norse mythology, a troll is a generally negative synonym for jötunn. Later, in Scandinavian folklore, trolls became beings in their own right.. if you know what I mean ;)
<thewrath> i wnat to watch a process tree in linux and find out why it gets killed
<thewrath> i want to get a shower and if it gets killed i will not see the reason
<thewrath> why help>
<stlsaint> thewrath: like htop or something?
<thewrath> what does htop do stlsaint
<stlsaint> thewrath: like a task manager for windows
<stlsaint> but more functions
<thewrath> so just run htop?
<stlsaint> thewrath: you may have to install it
<stlsaint> but regular top should be on a default install
<stlsaint> i just like htop over top for color legends :D
<thewrath> if a process gets killed how will i know if i am afk
<stlsaint> logs should show that yes?
<thewrath> no
<thewrath> it is a program i had to compile
<thewrath> i think it is because it is out of memory
<thewrath> i upped my fam from 512 to 1024 and want to see if that helps
<stlsaint> oh
<stlsaint> hrm
<thewrath> when i had 512 i think it said out of memory
<stlsaint> i know there are some tools that can do that for system admins, im just unsure of what
<Cheri703> this might be more complex than it needs to be, but couldn't you set up one of the screencasting/screenrecording programs?
<Cheri703> then it'd just record what happens and you could watch it when you're back
<thewrath> any suggestions Cheri703
<Cheri703> uhm, hang on, I will look
<stlsaint> use RecordmyDesktop
<thewrath> free?
<Cheri703> package is gtk-recordmydesktop
 * Cheri703 just found that one :)
<thewrath> i am using ubuntu server
<thewrath> within vmware server
<Cheri703> so wait...
<Cheri703> you have no gui?
<stlsaint> thewrath: hrm, it is a bit much but you can go with a server monitor like nagios
<Cheri703> what is your host OS?
<thewrath> Windows XP
<thewrath> i am using webmin right now
<thewrath> let me look at nagios
<Cheri703> if you want to go the recording route, just make vmware windowed, but whatever you need visible, then try something like: http://www.4all2all.net/2008/07/tipcam-free-screen-recorder-for-windows.html
<bioterror> suprengr, i have to check if the book "väinämöisen mytologia" is translated into english
<bioterror> suprengr, its full of stuff like that
<bioterror> the writer of that saga just got stabbed to death, like month ago
<suprengr> ouch!
<thewrath> stlsaint, i have that installed
<thewrath> how i do look at the current running processes and why they were killed?
<stlsaint> thewrath: it has been some time since i used nagios, the site docs or help.ubuntu docs will better explain its uses
<thewrath> all right
<bioterror> suprengr, bocksaga.de/introduction.htm
<suprengr> bioterror: having a look at it now. thanks
<thewrath> stlsaint, which one is better nagois or webmin
<stlsaint> thewrath: i have never used webmin so i cant judge it but i enjoy nagios
<thewrath> stlsaint, btw this is what i used to set up nagois
<thewrath> http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<suprengr> bioterror: inscribed with "Honesty, Logic and Truth"... now there's a phrase worth repeating!
<suprengr> bioterror: ...and perhaps to be adopted by many a postee in freenode channels ;)
<yax51> Karthick87: hello!
<karthick87> hello yax51
<yax51> Karthick87: any luck with that micophone issue?
<karthick87> hiyas cprofitt
<karthick87> yax51: I got some work,give me some time
<yax51> Karthick87: I looked in the device manager and found the device file and found that it is indeed there, but I was wondering if I needed to change some of the parameters
<yax51> Karthick87: for sure, thanks!
<yax51> ok I think I need to update my audio drivers
<yax51> any help?
<zkriesse> yax51: certainly
<zkriesse> Specs?
<yax51> umm how do I pull them up again?
<zkriesse> EH we'll just skip that
<yax51> ok
<zkriesse> Actually wait....lemme think...i know how just don't remember off the top of my head
<zkriesse> lemme grab the command
<yax51> same here
<yax51> I've had o pull them up before
<zkriesse> !audio
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<yax51> but now can't remember
<yax51> I have no problems playing sound, all my levels are maxed, but I can't get my microphone to pick up anything
<zkriesse> Ah mic?
<zkriesse> That's sound preferences
<yax51> yeah
<zkriesse> There should be a mic tab
<yax51> ok sorry im back
<yax51> ok so, my mic is there, nothings muted, yet I can't pick up any sound from my mic....
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-05
<stratos> hello guys
<phillw> hiyas stratos
<stratos> I am having a sudden problem with my Dell laptop could I ask here for help ?
<phillw> stratos: if there is a dell user on, I'm sure they will jump in, but there is dedicated area on the main support forum for dell computers at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=342 you may find them faster to answer.
<stratos> There are already threads there reffering to the problem but none replied to them till now :(
<harrisonk> stratos did you see the topic?
<zkriesse> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stratos> which topic?
<harrisonk>  /topic
<harrisonk> that should get you what I want to show you
<stratos> ????
<harrisonk> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harrisonk> stratos ^^
<stratos> I lost you :P what do you want me to do?:P
<harrisonk> stratos what is the problem?
<harrisonk> ask your question!
<harrisonk> ;-)
<stratos> no sound when i connect my speakers on the line out
<harrisonk> ah do you have more than 1 line out?
<stratos> nope
<harrisonk> is the volume turned up in ubuntu?
<stratos> yes, it used to work till this morning
<st33med> Has there been any updates or upgrades since then?
<harrisonk> also is it a sound card or onboard audio?
<stratos> no
<stratos> I also tried installing kubuntu (I used to have mint) but the problem is still here, everything works fine in windows, other users with the same laptop have the same problem (Dell N5010)
<stratos> onboard
<harrisonk> ah its a lappy
<stratos> ^^
<harrisonk> under sound preferences are there any audio controlers?
<stratos> I have kubuntu ,it recognises both hdmi and analog sound
<st33med> Nice
 * st33med didn't know HDMI was supported in Linux
<stratos> I am not sure if HDMI sound works, I have only used it for visual output
<firewall_03> anybody know anything about conky
<firewall_03> this placed dead?
<firewall_03> place rather
<UndiFineD> firewall_03, no not dead
<UndiFineD> I know nothing of conky
<UndiFineD> but seen great results
<firewall_03> UndiFineD,  ya, it is a pain imho trying to get it installed and working properly
<firewall_03> anybody home?
<aveilleux> !ask | firewall_03
<ubot2> firewall_03: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<firewall_03> I don't need to ask a question its been pretty quiet for a couple hours
<ikt> It must be late over in the real world
<ikt> mid-day over here in australia
<ikt> well 3pm
<tenach> hello ikt
<tenach> and firewall_03
<ikt> heya tenach :)
<firewall_03> hey
<tenach> How goes it ikt , firewall_03 ?
<ikt> Not much atm, just trying to learn lua
<tenach> lua is pretty nifty.
<ikt> yeah definitely!
<ikt> very similar to python it seems
<Demolitio> I'm getting a "cannot parse" error when trying to browse the contents of my phone via bluetooth... anyone have any suggestions?
<stlsaint> ikt: nothing is like python :P
<ikt> Demolitio, what's the whole error?
<ikt> stlsaint, sif, it's got + and == and stuff therefore lua = python
<stlsaint> ikt: booleans do not make up python :P
<Demolitio> ikt: "The Folder contents could not be displayed. Couldn't Parse the incoming data".
<Demolitio> my memory card/phone memory checks out fine.. and my tower at my office can read it through bluetooth.
<Demolitio> (using Windows)
<ikt> stlsaint, i kno, i'm just a small town newb :P
<ikt> hrmm
 * stlsaint doesnt use bluetooth...sorry
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/310231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 310231 in gvfs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Error "cannot parse incoming data" when browing or pushing files (affects: 3) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Demolitio> stlsaint: no worries. this is frustrating, heh.
<Demolitio> god... looks like that bug has been around for a long time.
<ikt> yeah that's what I was thinking
<ikt> There doesn't seem to be anything specific though
<stlsaint> night folks
<ikt> later stlsaint  :)
<Demolitio> well, unlike what other users are saying about it only affecting the music directories... everything is affected. photos, music, videos, docs... argh.
<Demolitio> mounts the drive.... but just can't do anything with it.
<ikt> yeah doesn't seem to have an easy fix
<Demolitio> bah..
<ikt> that's what I thought :<
<head_victim> Demolitio & ikt I"m not certain but https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-vfs-obexftp/+bug/140478 might help
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 140478 in gnome-vfs-obexftp " ENABLE_NAUTILUS_WORKAROUND not defined for Nautilus users" [Undecided,New]
<head_victim> I assume you're using nautilus?
<Demolitio> yes.
<ikt> if it fixes it I wonder why it hasn't been merged upstream
<head_victim> ikt: no idea, just saw it on a google so thought I'd add it in to see if it helps
<Demolitio> well, it can either help or screw up my file browsing ;-)
<Demolitio> either way, a test ;-)
<Demolitio> only thing I'm a little iffy on... is that this was made in 2007... and the build of Nautilus that ships with 10.10 is much newer.
<ikt> No option of connecting via a usb cable or something?
<Demolitio> I have one.. (microUSB)... just was trying not to use it. I keep forgetting the stupid thing.
<head_victim> I don't know about Demolitio but I hate using usb on my phone. I sync it with evolution over bluetooth, I'd never do it if it needed a cable.
<Demolitio> there are obvious speed disadvantages... but Bluetooth is so much more convenient.
<ikt> yeah true
<head_victim> Demolitio: let us know how the patch goes if you try it.
<Demolitio> will do... although, may be for another time. need to do a bit of research on it... see what's changed in versions of Nautilus since then. and it's nearly 1am where I am ;-)
<Demolitio> hey... I rhymed.
<Demolitio> well, night all.
<Demolitio> and thanks for the help.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<UndiFineD> o/
<Silver_Fox_> Hello UndiFineD .  How are you?
<UndiFineD> great
<UndiFineD> bit busy with all my projects
<UndiFineD> but having fun in general
<Silver_Fox_> Good.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<hajour> hai Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello hajour
<MrAnthrope> I'm being told a lot that compiz is much more than pretty window effects. What else can it do?
<zkriesse> hello again Robinux
<Robinux> hello zkriesse
<suprengr> boo!
<zkriesse> AHHH!!!
 * zkriesse runs away
 * suprengr laughs
<MrAnthrope> hey guys, non-ubuntu-related question... What are the drawbacks to mac filtering as opposed to putting a password on my network?
<drubin> MrAnthrope: with outpasswords your network will NOT be encrypted
<MrAnthrope> Right.
<MrAnthrope> But unless they spoof a mac address that has access they can't connect and steal my bandwidth, right?
<drubin> MrAnthrope: http://codebutler.github.com/firesheep/
<MrAnthrope> I'm just trying to keep the neighbors out.
<drubin> MrAnthrope: Sure and what about your back
<drubin> bank*
<MrAnthrope> They're not hackers.
<drubin> suite your self.
<drubin> but you know the security issues...
<MrAnthrope> How To: Avoid Getting Fleeced By Firesheep
<MrAnthrope> lol
<suprengr> how to avoid firesheep...  go to a public place: turn off your computer, go to a private place: turn off your computer... says batteries as well!
<MrAnthrope> And is it possible/what would be the purpose of using mac filtering and a secured network?
<suprengr> *saves
<MrAnthrope> Also my router is horrible and stupid and old and microsoft. I was wondering if there's a way to throttle my roommate's bandwidth? She torrents constantly and our connection is slow as it is.
<MrAnthrope> I can barely open web pages 90% of the time because she's torrenting.
<MrAnthrope> And she isn't computer savvy enough to understand how to throttle herself, even though I have shown her how many times.
<MrAnthrope> I told her to set her download limit to 100 and she set it to 5,000.
<Robinux> zkriesse! hehe sorry man i'm just soo busy trying to make my speakers mute whenever i plug in my headphones
<Robinux> zkriesse, you there?
<bioterror> :o
<drubin> MrAnthrope: look at ipcop but then you need a seperate firewall/server box
<drubin> MrAnthrope: Is she also on linux?
<MrAnthrope> Windows Vista laptop.
<MrAnthrope> She's computer retarded.
<drubin> then a server solution is your best bet ;/
<drubin> unless your router supports it which I doubt
<MrAnthrope> it does not.
<drubin> ip cop is very simple to set up.
<MrAnthrope> I have $1 in my bank account or I would buy a router that supported throttling.
<MrAnthrope> And I only have this one very old crappy outdated computer I'm on.
<drubin> MrAnthrope: http://www.smoothwall.org/
<drubin> MrAnthrope: Then there is very little you can do other then asking in a Windows channel for how to trottle on a system level on the windows machien
<drubin> or you can set up your desktop as a router... but then you need to keep it on all the time
<MrAnthrope> It is on all the time. I was told setting up my desktop as the router would be extremely complicated.
<MrAnthrope> But could you tell me what that would consist of? Would I still use the physical router to emit wifi for her laptop?
<MrAnthrope> If so I can imagine that being very difficult as it is a Microsoft router.
<zkriesse> Robinux: sorry was eating much desired food
<drubin> MrAnthrope: not sure about the wifi from the router ;/
<drubin> but it isn't that complicated! :)
<drubin> You just set your router to ppoe and you dial up using network manager (similar to 56k dial up) only it dials your dsl.
<MrAnthrope> lol
<drubin> BUT you would need to setup dns/dhcp server but not hard
<drubin> but I don't know if the wifi thing will work since I have a seperate wifi AP. (but other then that I have a similar setup)
<MrAnthrope> Without wifi the whole thing's moot. My roommate would kill me if I took away her internet. lol.
<MrAnthrope> I wish I could afford a nice router.
<drubin> MrAnthrope: I didn't say it wasn't possible I said "I don't know"
<zkriesse> wb Robinux
<zkriesse> hallo to cap and Daniel0108
<cap> hey
<zkriesse> Horses!
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> why hallo? xD
<ithatcher123> hey
<ithatcher123> im having trouble with my touchpad on my tx2
<ithatcher123> my son turned the touchpad off the other day and when i turned it on the keyboard and trackpad never came back, i had to reset the computer to get the keyboard to work
<zkriesse> Hmm
<ithatcher123> still cant get the touchpad to work
<zkriesse> Specs?
<zkriesse> !touchpad
<ubot2> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ithatcher123> its a  hp touchsmart tx2 and im running ubuntu 10.10 thats about all i know
<cap> alright, so yesterday I was having trouble installing.  I reset my cmos (as suggested) and it seemed to work fine.  Install completed without a hitch
<cap> but now when i try to boot up, i just get a black screen.
<Robinux> zkriesse, haha and here i am one hour right after you talked
<zkriesse> lolz
<Robinux> hehe
<zkriesse> anyhoo
<Robinux> come to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-beginners-team or #freenode or somethin cuz i don't think its a good idea to chat here
<Robinux> lolz you're already there :P
<baughb> I don't really have a 'beginner' question per se; can I still ask it here?
<yax51> sure why not?
<baughb> woot!
<Silver_Fox_> baughb,  Ask the question
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<baughb> bahaha
<baughb> hey silver.
<baughb> anyways, I'm having some trouble getting back into ubuntu
<baughb> it insists that my init isn't there
<baughb> and leaves me in busybox
<baughb> I tried fsck the partition in livecd
<baughb> which doesn't help, because it insists that my partition is mounted or opened exclusively elsewhere
<baughb> just so you know, whenever there's this kind of silence, i always imagine a group of wizened old men huddling and occasionally casting me sidelong glances, then retuning to the huddle.
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<MrAnthrope> No I'm just staring at you with a blank look on my face.
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:770
<MrAnthrope> You lost me at "init"
<baughb> lol
<kristian-aalborg> just put 10.4 minimal on this, can't get the resolution right
<yax51> I'm not that old.....
<baughb> you're the one with a fake beard.
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549
<yax51> this might help...
<baughb> thanks yaz51
<yax51> yax51
<baughb> lol, sorry
<baughb> i'm using my emergency netbook
<baughb> and the keyboard is cramped
<yax51> suck
<baughb> very much so.
<baughb> it looks like what i'm seeing from everyone else
<baughb> that fsck won't work from an Ubuntu livecd or disk, just from non-debian ones
<baughb> maybe i'll see if  a slax rescue disck can help
<yax51> what about doing a fresh reinstall?
<baughb> i super need this one file that's sitting on my desktop
<baughb> otherwise i'd toss this miserable beast.
<yax51> lame!
<baughb> exceedingly.
<thewrath> hey all!
<yax51> and it won't boot at all with ubuntu liveCD?
<yax51> did you check out reply #8 of that thread?
<baughb> yeah.  first thing i tried.
<baughb> well, after weeping uncontrollably.
<yax51> hmmm
<yax51> and the fsck command still wont work?
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635890&highlight=ubuntu+liveCD+fsck
<yax51> this also might help
<baughb> thanks, i'll give that a shot after this
<MrAnthrope> How come in my Network Connections Auto eth0 says "Last Used never" even though I'm using it right now?
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610145&highlight=ubuntu+liveCD+fsck
<yax51> baughb: check htis one out as well
<yax51> *this
<baughb> MrAntrope: are you using wired or wireless?
<baughb> because eth0 is ethernet
<baughb> (wired)
<MrAnthrope> Wired.
<baughb> well then that's a bug.
<MrAnthrope> I did sudo lshw -h or something and it's active.
<baughb> ooh, unless you're using a modem?
<MrAnthrope> A modem and a router.
<MrAnthrope> Shouldn't there be something in DSL? I mean I"m using DSL.
<baughb> nm, meant one of those really old phone cable things
<MrAnthrope> I hate networking. I'm really confused as to how I'm connecting right now lol.
<yax51> well as long as it works right?
<baughb> haha, at least your computer works, bud.
<MrAnthrope> yeah :/
<Cheri703> MrAnthrope: mine says auto_eth0 last used never, and I have used it MANY times, last was friday
<Cheri703> juat fyi
<MrAnthrope> Okay.
<Cheri703> the wired connection that I manually created says last used friday
<Cheri703> so perhaps just an auto_eth0 error
<MrAnthrope> manually created...
<Cheri703> gave it a name and specific ip address settings
<Cheri703> for certain wired connections
<Cheri703> vs dhcp
<MrAnthrope> What's MTU mean?
<Cheri703> not sure
<thewrath> maximum trasmission unit
<thewrath> dont worry about it
<MrAnthrope> Wired connection last used now :)
<MrAnthrope> It's a little disconcerting that I stopped using auto eth0 and swapped connections without dropping IRC.
<MrAnthrope> Windows would have flipped out.
<thewrath> MrAnthrope, you must not done it pretty quick
<thewrath> there is a timeout
<cap> hey guys
<MrAnthrope> Someone recomended this firewall ... smooth wall. But I found some instructions and it says it will reformat the drive you install it to. That doesn't help me.
<cap> another question: installing 10.10 with snow leopard dual booted?
<MrAnthrope> If I reformat my drive for a firewall there will be nothing to firewall lol.
<thewrath> MrAnthrope, that is a good industrial firewall
<MrAnthrope> This is what I get for asking newb questions in #Ubuntu :( Is there a regular-person firewall that won't reformat my drive?
<thewrath> UFW
<thewrath> that comes w/ ubuntu
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Linux comes with a feature called "iptables" which is a universal firewall system (it's a lot more complex than that, but most people use it as a firewall). UFW (uncomplicated firewall), as thewrath mentioned, is an iptables configuration tool.
<thewrath> iptables can be quite powerful if you know how to use it
<MrAnthrope> lol wow uncomplicated. "on or off".
<MrAnthrope> iptables-based Linux firewall ipkungfu?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: I haven't looked at it
<MrAnthrope> Would something like netscript-2.4 allow me to throttle my roommate's bandwidth?
<thewrath> MrAnthrope,  why do you want to throttle his connection?
<kristian-aalborg> what do I risk by disabling AppArmor?
<MrAnthrope> Her. Because she is a computer retard. She is constantly torrenting on our already slow connection. I have taught her several times how to throttle herself and she doesn't understand or won't do it I'm not sure.
<MrAnthrope> 90% of the time I can't open web pages. I might have to kill her.
<cap> with empathy messenger, is there a way to show if the contact is signed in on a phone or not?
<thewrath> anyone know anything about sabayon ? just curious
<aveilleux> cap: Not that I'm aware of. (Empathy is a little... immature.)
<cap> what do you prefer?
<cap> or what's the main one people use for chat/email clients
<aveilleux> cap: I use Pidgin, now that libpurple has worked out the kinks in MSN.
<MrAnthrope> Is there any way to set the delay of a depressed key to like 1 minute?
<MrAnthrope> Even with key delay on the longest and key speed on the slowest it's way too fast.
<cap> cool thankk aveilleux
<thewrath> wats up
<stlsaint> what up
<thewrath> nothing much
<thewrath> just curious what do you guys think of the whole wikileaks thing?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-28
<s-fox> Hello.
<ubuntu> Hi i have a problem with booting up my ubuntu from the hard drive? anyone can help me? :(
<freak0adam> hello anyone?
<holstein> freak0adam: feel free and elaborate, and im sure someone will chime in if they have any suggestions :)
<freak0adam> well i installed ubuntu on my hard drive throwing up the windows btw. everything was ok, instalation was finished without any problem . and then when computer restarted it just shows like this sign _ which is like blinking all the time. and nothing happens then.
<holstein> freak0adam: how did it run live?
<freak0adam> what do u mean?
<holstein> i typically like to see a LIVE cd run before installing.. i like to see the desktop, test the networking
<holstein> whatever else
<holstein> freak0adam: were you able to get to the desktop live?
<freak0adam> well actually im on the cd right now
<freak0adam> i mean i booted it from cd to get some help ^^
<holstein> OK... not sure whats up then... you can try to go to TTY's
<freak0adam> where ? ^^
<holstein> i would expect that if the graphics drivers were not supported
<holstein> but, if you are in the live CD now, it should be just fine
<holstein> freak0adam: control+alt+F7 should be where you are now
<holstein> you can try control+alt+F2
<holstein> F1, whatever
<holstein> if i get a black screen, i try and get to those
<freak0adam> i dont exactly get it what should i do?
<holstein> freak0adam: you should boot
<holstein> when you see the black screen
<holstein> you press and hold the control key
<holstein> then, you press and hold the alt key
<freak0adam> ok ok i get it. ^^
<holstein> while holding both of those down, you press the F1 key
<holstein> or F2... etc
<freak0adam> but i have like a black screen with that blinking thing
<holstein> if you try it now, on the live CD, F7 is where you are now
<holstein> typically, its F7
<holstein> freak0adam: right
<holstein> so, you try other TTY's
<freak0adam> what is TTY?
<holstein> see if you get something other than that blinking cursor
<holstein> then you try verifying the disc, and the downloaded image
<holstein> your hard drive is also on the list of things to test
<holstein> you are *not* using your hard drive now, and its booting
<freak0adam> ok so i should restart the computer without a cd  and try this combination?
<holstein> freak0adam: thats what i would do
<holstein> when ever i see a black screen, i try TTY's
<holstein> then, i would test the hard drive
<freak0adam> ok brb
<holstein> make sure the iso is good, and the CD is good
<holstein> try reinstalling
<holstein> try another version
<holstein> try 10.04
<freak0adam> ok im lost now
<holstein> freak0adam: where?
<freak0adam> what do i do first?
<holstein> freak0adam: you can go in that order
<freak0adam> ok
<holstein> you can test the hard drive now though
<holstein> from the live CD
<holstein> if you want... in the disk utility
<freak0adam> how?
<holstein> im not sure what you are running, and how to tell you to get there in unity, but its called 'disk utility'
<holstein> you'll see tests you can run
<holstein> the one i suggest should take an hour
<holstein> good luck!... i gotta run
<freak0adam> sure
<freak0adam> hey. i have a problem. i installed ubuntu on my hard drive instead of windows and when it restarted after instalation it doesnt turn on. i mean i have only that black screen with blinking _ . does anyone know what could be wrong?
<iggy19> 4
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-29
<xmpx> hello all
<xmpx> i've been searching online like craazy for the past 28 hours
<xmpx> but i cant figure out how to get my trackpad to work properly
<xmpx> sorry
<philipballew> whats the best way to make an image of my hd?
<holstein> philipballew: try clonezilla :)
<holstein> http://clonezilla.org/ AFAIK it uses the usual tools... dd or whatever
<philipballew> alright. I will. I gotta send the laptop in after i dropped it and messed up the casing :)
<philipballew> yeah, I was unsure if dd was the best way
<holstein> philipballew: :/
<holstein> drag
<philipballew> yeah. but at least i still have a desktop for the next week
<CrazyThinker> From which version does ubuntu ship with unity?
<urlin2u> Natty
<urlin2u> and each consecutive
<CrazyThinker> 11.04?
<CrazyThinker> I like it since I come from windows
<CrazyThinker> When will be the next version released? Where can I find the UI designs of that?
<holstein> CrazyThinker: 12.04... the 12 is the year, and the 4 is the month
<holstein> 11.10 is october (.10) of 2011 (11)
<CrazyThinker> holstein, will unity be improved in 12.04?
<holstein> it will be rev's
<holstein> improvment is a matter of opinion
<CrazyThinker> Were any images of this new unity in 12.04 released?
<CrazyThinker> Only 5 months to release. right?
<holstein> CrazyThinker: there arent really pics up like that
<holstein> you can download the daily image, install, and update, and keep track of it in realtime
<CrazyThinker> awesome, link?
<holstein> i wouldnt expect it too be much different looking
<urlin2u> CrazyThinker, here is the daily, remember though that with ubuntu and desktop changes this image is a daily not the finished release.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<holstein> and i wouldnt install 12.04 on anythin you are expecting to use stable
<holstein> expect breakage
<CrazyThinker> holstein, I don't think I can go back to windows now
<holstein> im not suggesting you do
<CrazyThinker> so I just want to make sure its constantly improving
<holstein> what is?
<holstein> unity?
<holstein> its open.. you can go and improve it
<CrazyThinker> unity and the other interfaces
<CrazyThinker> lol okay
<holstein> but, improve is a matter of opinion
<CrazyThinker> yeah, I get it
<holstein> its being developed right now
<holstein> 12.04 is a special release
<holstein> its an LTS (long term support)
<holstein> it will be supported for 5 years now in the desktop
<CrazyThinker> Why, because it is supported for 4 years?
<CrazyThinker> oh okay
<urlin2u> holstein, happy holidays.
<urlin2u> let the casuals be had. :D
<holstein> urlin2u: o/
<PDSmedia> how do I kill a print job stuck in the queue?
<IAmNotThatGuy> PDSmedia: cancel -a ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can stop usign the job viewer or run the above command in terminal
<CrazyThinker> When I use apt-get purge empathy, It shows gnome and gnome-core to be removed
<CrazyThinker> Does that mean gnome will be removed along with empahty :O ?
<bioterror> probably meta packages
<bioterror> used for fetchint gnome sturf
<bioterror> as empathy integrates with gnomes top bar
<Emmy> hello
<Emmy> Can someone help me please? I'm running ubuntu in dual boot on an eeePC, and it's completely buggered. Boots straight into a command line interface and I can't do anything
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> Emmy: still having trouble with your computer?
<duanedesign> Emmy: Sounds like you might have an issue with Grub. I might suggest trying the Boot-Repair CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Emmy> think I'm alright thanks duanedesign, someone in #ubuntu is helping me reinstall
<duanedesign> ok :)
<duanedesign> \
<Emmy> cheers though
<duanedesign> best of luch Emmy
<duanedesign> luck*
<Emmy> thanks :)
<CrazyThinker> I'm trying to remove skype icon from notification area of 11.10. I removed it from systray-whitelist using dconf-editor, but its still there
<holstein> CrazyThinker: what skype are you using?
<CrazyThinker> skype 2.2 beta
<CrazyThinker> skype 2.2.0.35 to be exact
<holstein> i was having issues getting that installed in 11.10
<CrazyThinker> holstein, did you install skype-wrapper?
<holstein> CrazyThinker: i dont think so... if it wasnt pulled in automatically, i probably didnt know about it
<holstein> it was for someone else, and i havent taken the time to further investigate
<CrazyThinker> Oh okay
<chudapati09_> I'm having some issues setting up a mail server, is this the right channel to look for help?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-30
<nk8215> Hello everyone :)
<nk8215> I have a pretty serious Ubuntu booting problem
<nk8215> I'll post here the conversation initiated - mistakenly - in the ...team channel over there
<nk8215> nk8215 01:18:52 AM
<nk8215> Hello everybody
<nk8215> I do believe that somebody of you could give me advice...
<nk8215> 01:20:02 AM
<nk8215> On my netbook, there are 2 copies of GRUB and either of them would load...
<nk8215> 01:21:04 AM
<nk8215> *neither
<nk8215> 01:22:04 AM
<nk8215>  
<nk8215> MrChrisDruif 01:24:29 AM
<nk8215> nk8215; our support channel is #ubuntu-beginners , you knew that? Secondly you are booting into Ubuntu? So it "skips" grub it seems?	
<nk8215> JackyAlcine has disconnected (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<nk8215> 01:25
<nk8215> nk8215 01:28:55 AM
<nk8215> MrChrisDruif: oh, sorry, I didn't know that, there were both channels marked as Ubuntu Beginners Team in the channel list...
<nk8215> ad skipping GRUB: no, it's even worse - GRUB won't load at all, I'm getting the "reboot and select proper boot device" message instead, even when I set the boot flag to my boot partition.	
<nk8215> MrChrisDruif 01:29:51 AM
<nk8215> Well, in the topic of this channel you can see it	
<nk8215> MH0 - MrChrisDruif -
<nk8215> 01:30
<nk8215> nk8215 01:31:37 AM
<nk8215> MrChrisDruif: Oh, I see now...OK, I'll copy my part of this conversation in the other channel in order not to spam this one...	
<nk8215> :o I see that my clock is messed up...sorry :)
<MrChrisDruif> nk8215; just one heads up: I think most supporters are CET based or GMT, which means it's about 1:39 or 0:39 respectively over there ;-)
<nk8215> MrChrisDruif: um, that's the point...my REAL local time is 1:41 AM now, whereas the toolbar clock shows 0:41...dunno why, all what happened was that my ethernet cable slipped a bit out of the socket, and after reconnecting the clock has gone 1 hour back...
<nk8215> ...and until then it had shown my real local time...
<MrChrisDruif> What I meant to say it that it IS possible that they will not respond at this moment, due to them being in bed (like the two of us should)
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; you know anything about grub?
<MrChrisDruif> ;grub
<JackyAlcine> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nk8215> MrChrisDruif: OK, OK, you're right, I should've tried it a bit earlier...
<MrChrisDruif> nk8215; try reading this link for help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<nk8215> thanks :)
<nk8215> gn to all :)
<CrazyThinker> Can I remove text from desktop icons? I set the deskop_font size to 0 using gconf-editor
<CrazyThinker> but its still showing the text
<holstein> CrazyThinker: in unity?
<CrazyThinker> yeah, I'm running unity but I thought the desktop is gnome
<holstein> im not too sure how to do that in unity, and i havent tried in gnome
<holstein> you did something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/23570/how-can-i-hide-the-text-under-the-desktop-icons ?
<holstein> ^^ i would expect that to work with gnome
<escott> holstein, that in principle should still work. you might need to use dconf-editor instead
<holstein> CrazyThinker: ^
<CrazyThinker> holstein, I followed instructions at the exact same link to do this and it didn't work
 * CrazyThinker is trying again with dconf-editor
<holstein> CrazyThinker: right, you are using unity, not gnome
<CrazyThinker> escott, where in dconf-editor?
<escott> CrazyThinker, dcont-tools (this is 11.10 only IIRC)
<CrazyThinker> I can't run dcont-tools => Bash can't find the command
<CrazyThinker> I can get dconf-editor
<escott> !info dconf-tools | CrazyThinker
<escott> you have to install it first
<CrazyThinker> When I use apt-get install dconf-tools, it says dconf-tools is already installed
<CrazyThinker> but if I type dconf-tools in bash, it tells me it can't find that command
<escott> CrazyThinker, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<CrazyThinker> I ran that as root
<escott> and the command is dconf-editor
<CrazyThinker> lol
<CrazyThinker> Where in that can I change the desktop icon details?
<escott> its the same layout as gconf, just a different backend and database
<escott> anything you know about gconf can be applied to dconf
<CrazyThinker> escott, I don't see a nautilus in dconf-editor
<CrazyThinker> in the same >apps tree
<escott> you may need to create it
<escott> i think gconf-editor shows the schema and defaults, whereas dconf may only show the set values
<CrazyThinker> oh okay
<CrazyThinker> escott, how can I add an app
<escott> CrazyThinker, maybe in the gtk3 switch they moved it
<CrazyThinker> oh
<escott> try org.gnome.nautilus
<CrazyThinker> found it!
<CrazyThinker> Changed the font and its gone!!
 * CrazyThinker awards 200 reputation points to escott 
<escott> glad it worked for you. you'll have to keep in mind that any other gconf-editor tweaks should still work, but now with dconf-editor and gsettings, and might be in a somewhat different location
<truepurple> I am having DNS problems, could this at all be the fault of ubuntu? Or would that only be either caused by my modem, or my ISP?
<nk8215> Morning :) Oh no, why am I listed twice in the list of persons in this channel? O.O
<coalwater> are u ?
<bioterror> nope, you are not
<nk8215> Yeah
<nk8215> Oh, I see now - my "second nick" is my alternative one, my IRC client or the server cannot somehow print the underscore at its end :)
<nk8215> It prints a space instead
<nk8215> Which is not visible in the list...
<coalwater> you probably tried to login from 2 places, or somehow the session disconnected and then it tried to login again but it found ur nick taken then it appended an '_' to get in, after some time the server realizes that one of the nicks isn't responding to pings or something so it disconnects it
<coalwater> you could force it to happen by msg'ing nickserv, /msg nickserv ghost 'nick' 'password', no qoutes and u probably dont want to type it in a channel just in case u missed a character so it doesnt post ur pw over here
<coalwater> but u dont really need it right now, im just telling you cause it might be helpful some other time
<nk8215> Anyway, let's head over to my problem :) I've bought a brand new external HDD and wanted to install Ubuntu onto it. Due to the fact that I'll be using it mostly with my Asus Eee PC 1015 netbook, I chose Oneiric Ocelot. The installation had gone normally, until GRUB was supposed to be installed - the installation program refused to do that. When I, however, re-booted (from my USB flash drive), I found two complete GRUBs in all two locations I tried be
<nk8215> The main problem is that none of them would load - all I become when booting from the USB HDD is that well-known BIOS error message about selecting proper boot device...
<nk8215> could it somehow be connected with EFI? (There is Win7 pre-installed on the netbook, as well as a recovery partition)
<nk8215> For the EFI, I have seen something about eLILO, where e is supposed to stand for EFI...What do you think, would such a bootloader replacement make sense in my case?
<nk8215> okay, bye for now :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-01
<truepurple> Would someone please comment on what is mentioned in this link http://www.esecurityplanet.com/trends/article.php/3933491/Is-Linux-Really-More-Secure-than-Windows.htm
<holstein> for me, its still an issue of user permissions
<holstein> i say, everyone should do what makes them feel safe as far as security and antivirus
<holstein> no doubt android is more and more popular, but thats not really the same as what we have when we run linux on the desktop
<holstein> the typical android user has the level of control that the service provider that made that version of android gives that user
<holstein> lets say you install antivirus... is it running as root? likely not
<holstein> can it help? i dont know
<holstein> you can run antivirus on ubuntu and other linux distros easily and effectively though, so if its something you are concerned about truepurple , i say go for it :)
<truepurple> holstein, yeah but don't most of you think antivirus on linux is a joke?
<holstein> a joke?
<holstein> nah, i dont use personally, but i use live linux distros to scan windows boxes occasionally
<truepurple> That or sacrilege is just about always the kind of reply I get when I mentioned AV  on linux
<holstein> and i think folks should use what makes them feel safe
<truepurple> Yeah ok, but you think its a absurd idea to use AV to scan linux, right? I don't need any placebo, thankyou
<holstein> what if you had a mail server running linux? and you wanted to have a virus scanner there?
<holstein> i dont think anyone would argue that use case
<holstein> and that is technically 'antivirus on linux'
<holstein> even though its not on the desktop
<truepurple> So you don't think the main reason linux is safer is that its smaller thus less targeted? Or that its open source roots present any kind of security problem?
<holstein> i dont think theres any case where being open has made something more vunerable
<holstein> if anything, patches ten to make it in quicker
<holstein> patches tend*
<holstein> i think the facts are, there are more windows machines
<truepurple> but it also makes it easier to find exploits I think?
<truepurple> But that isn't the main reason linux is safer, is it?
<holstein> the typical windows box, and windows user is less secure and security minded than the linux box/user
<holstein> is that a correlation?
<holstein> who knows
<truepurple> holstein, and where on that link does that mention android?
<holstein> all i know is, linux seems to adapt and grow as needed
<holstein> and it stays one of the more secure platforms
<holstein> "Common wisdom has held for years that Linux is superior to Windows when it comes to security issues. But now that open source is growing in popularity both on the consumer side (think Android phones) and the enterprise side (Linux runs the 10 fastest supercomputers in the world, for example, according to Wikipedia), it's time to push past the adage and look again at the whole "which is safer" issue."
<truepurple> Well if linux gets bigger, it will become more of a target, and as its userbase gets bigger, they will know less on average
<holstein> the 'think android phones'
<holstein> which i dont think is similar enough to draw correlation
<holstein> truepurple: its still a matter of user permissions to me
<truepurple> So consumer side=android phone for sure?
<holstein> when the typical windows user runs firefox, thats basically as root
<holstein> when someone runs firefox for the first time in linux, thats as normal user, with limited permissions
<holstein> truepurple: that article is implying that linux and opensource are becoming more popular, and android is an example
<holstein> but, AFAIK, linux and BSD still are the majority of servers out there
<holstein> and that seems to not change things as far as whats safe and whats not
<holstein> i think hackers will always go for the 'low hanging fruit'
<holstein> i have a nice book caled 'how linux works' http://www.amazon.com/How-Linux-Works-Superuser-Should/dp/1593270356
<holstein> in there, there is a line 'nothing in linux is hiding from you'
<holstein> thats what im saying about android in those cases
<holstein> something in android is being hidden from you
<holstein> things in windows are hidden
<holstein> nothing in linux is, or the typical opensource distros
<holstein> you, and anyone else are totally free to look, find vulnerabilities, report, fix, ignore
<holstein> turn services off to improve security
<holstein> close ports
<holstein> whatever you choose really
<holstein> a linux distro is as safe as you want it to be
<truepurple> holstein, what level of linux technical knowledge are you speaking from?
<holstein> truepurple: you mean, do i know what im talking about?
<holstein> truepurple: ill tell you what i tell everyone
<holstein> trust no one
<holstein> look for yourself
<holstein> the code is literally open, and available
<holstein> the documentation... the facts
<holstein> all of it
<holstein> if someone pastes a command in this channel, you can generally trust that we all have the interests of that user in mind
<holstein> but, drop it into google first... read the man page... check out the source
<truepurple> I don't know code, it won't mean anything to me, and I am not saying I don't trust that you have my interest in minde, I was just wondering what exp of yours I should weigh your words with
<mirza> Hello.., :D
<fulcrum> hi
<JackyAlcine> Hey mirza and fulcrum
<JackyAlcine> http://volatile-minds.blogspot.com/2011/11/can-you-crack-it-nope-i-tried-though.html
<mirza> JcackyAlcine, 1'M NOT A HACKER MAN.,
<fulcrum> mirza:  are you a hacker woman?
<Pob> Hi all,  I am struggling with an intermittent hibernation issue with 11.10.  Occasionally hibernate fails to complete with "Not enough free memory" and "Error -12 creating hibernation image"
<fulcrum> Pob:  space?
<Pob> I have about 4G of RAM and about 8G of swap.  I have checked the UUID
<fulcrum> Pob:  not sure how it works but I would assume to hibernate you would need at least 4 gigs free on disk?
<fulcrum> PE
<geirha> Needs at least 4G swap, which pob has...
<geirha> Pob: Is that one 8G swap partition, or is it spread on multiple partitions?
<Pob> I checked that the UUID in fstab matched the UUID of the swap partition, and that "swapon -s" shows the correct partition.  Also my swap does not appear to be used at all "0 used"
<Pob> hmmm?
<fulcrum> geirha:  does your hibernation image need to include swap? does Pob need 12 a 12 gig hibernation image?
<geirha> fulcrum: No, it only needs to hold the RAM
<Pob> I believe from what I have read  is that swap must be large enough to hold RAM size
<fulcrum> yes would make sense
<geirha> Pob: There is another file, somewhere, which says which swap-partition to use for hibernation, but for the life of my I can't remember where or what it's called.
<Pob> One thing I have noticed is that if I have Virtualbox running, it is more likely to fail'
<fulcrum> Pob:  interesting...
<Pob> /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Pob> which also contains the correct UUID
<geirha> Ah, there it was.
<Pob> Is there a log file I could check to see if there is more info
<geirha> I'd check /var/log/messages and possibly dmesg
<Pob> cheers, I will check that out.  I just did a hibernate with vbox running and it work, so it isn't related to that by the looks of it.
<rchilso1> How do i get OpenOffice to work on 11.10?
<darkerstar> how do you get other input methods working in oneric?
<JackyAlcine_> Right click a text box and change ibus darkerstar
<darkerstar> you mean the "input methods" option?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-02
<dobharcru> Hi there, I'm having trouble setting up bluetooth on my inspiron 1525 under ubuntu. When I type sudo dellWirelessCtl --sw_bt 1 --bt 1 into the terminal I get this " File "/usr/sbin/dellWirelessCtl", line 36, in <module>
<dobharcru>     locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')
<dobharcru>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 531, in setlocale
<dobharcru>     return _setlocale(category, locale)
<dobharcru> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting." Does anyone know what this means?
<ApOgEE> ...
<dmtarmey> hello chat room
<dmtarmey> hi in using cairi doc and iv li
<dmtarmey> iv lost wifi
<dmtarmey> hello Robinj and Snicksie
<Snicksie> hiya dmtarmey :)
<dmtarmey> hello snicksie what u up 2
<Snicksie> dunno
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with something
<ApOgEE> hi asterismo
<ApOgEE> how can i help you?
<asterismo> it seems that remote desktop is completely broken in 11.10?
<asterismo> is that right?
<asterismo> i need to establish remote desktop control in machines inside my local network and outside it
<asterismo> but i cannot do any of those
<ApOgEE> remote desktop to windows?
<asterismo> ubuntu to ubuntu
<asterismo> simple as that
<asterismo> i do not use windows anymore since 2007
<asterismo> but remote desktop used to work... and now it does not}
<ApOgEE> so, it is Desktop Sharing in ubuntu 11.10
<ApOgEE> asterismo: did you follow this? https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/sharing-desktop.html
<asterismo> let me see
<asterismo> this is vino-preferences, right?
<Sidewinder1> asterismo, Just as an aside, I had some problems with ubuntu desktop to in ubuntu desktop, 10.04 version when the monitors were drastically different, ie: std. size mon. to large screen, hi-def monitor...
<asterismo> i was able to do this in maverick
<ApOgEE> asterismo: desktop sharing... look at this image http://i.thiyagaraaj.com/_/rsrc/1322737375201/articles/articles/remotedesktopsharinginubuntu1110/Ubuntu_Desktop_Sharing_2.png
<asterismo> i was forced to migrate to oneiric since gnome 2 is no longer supported
<asterismo> so im using XFCE
<asterismo> i think it still vino-preferences with another name
<ApOgEE> asterismo: i see, i thought u're using unity
<asterismo> i have already configured that
<asterismo> yeah, sorry
<ApOgEE> suppose to show something like this http://i.thiyagaraaj.com/_/rsrc/1322737490298/articles/articles/remotedesktopsharinginubuntu1110/Ubuntu_Desktop_Sharing.png
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> that is vino-preferences from the command line
<asterismo> but that is not working now
<Sidewinder1> asterismo, Also as an aside, 10.04 (which uses gnome2, I think) will be supported (desktop), until 04/2013; it maybe too late if you already upgraded. :-( Please see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29 for update and support time periods for the various versions. HTH.
<ApOgEE> asterismo: you may try x11vnc on xfce
<asterismo> 'll try that
<asterismo> thanks}
<ApOgEE> asterismo: http://web.nzyes.com/viewthread.php?tid=28004
<ApOgEE> asterismo: wait... did u start your vino-server already?
<ApOgEE> I found something you may like to try... http://www.ehow.com/how_6980234_enable-xubuntu-remote-desktop.html
<ApOgEE> perhaps your vino-server isn't started yet
<asterismo> this are last 3 lines of terminal output
<asterismo> 02/12/2011 02:19:40 PM Advertising authentication type: 'VNC Authentication' (2)
<asterismo> 02/12/2011 02:19:40 PM Advertising security type: 'VNC Authentication' (2)
<asterismo> Segmentation fault
<asterismo> i guess its not working at all
<ApOgEE> which one? vnc or vino-server?
<asterismo> vino server
<ApOgEE> asterismo: i haven't tried xfce on 11.10 ... currently using 10.04 LTS
<ApOgEE> couldn't help much on that, sorry
<holstein> asterismo i have that issue from one 10.04 machine as well
<holstein> i have added ppa's and messed with it a lot
<holstein> vnc work with other 10.04 installs
<holstein> vino works that is... so i assume i broke it
<suzanna> I have mutliple issues with my networking....usually samba times out; I'm trying to get a remote NAS drive set up to backup to and have been told I need to "map" the drives...also my dual boot netbook gets hostname comfusion...how do I set either witndows or ubuntu to a different IP/MAC to avoid this?
<escott> suzanna, what do you mean by hostname confusion?
<suzanna> i get text saying hostname could not be resolved and then whatever it is I"m trying to do may or may not work but usually not correctly or in full
<suzanna> If I watch the text as it is loading or shutting down I always see the error that hostname could not be resolved
<escott> what is the output of hostname and what are the contents of /etc/hosts
<suzanna> escott, current output of hostname is  'thread' which is the ubuntu boot hostname
<suzanna> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<suzanna> 192.168.1.18    thread
<suzanna> 192.168.1.10    needle
<suzanna> 192.168.1.14    Pattern
<suzanna> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<suzanna> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<suzanna> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<suzanna> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<suzanna> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<suzanna> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<suzanna> I haven't listed the windows host in the file yet....it is zipper.....the other boot on this machine
<escott> suzanna, you are missing a line 127.0.1.1  thread after the first line (localhost) in /etc/hosts. add that and your hostname warning should go away
<suzanna> ohhh....didn't know about that entry....thank you! should I add that to the desktop hosts file as well only using that hostname?
<escott> suzanna, as a matter of style you probably should be appending your modifications to the hosts file at the END of /etc/hosts not in the middle
<escott> suzanna, not sure what you mean by the desktop hosts file?
<suzanna> my other computer...sorry    the host named needle
<escott> suzanna, needle should have 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 needle and then all the ipv6 stuff and then whatever 192 related things you want to put. if your router is any good (ie dd-wrt or the like) you can put all this hostname stuff into it, and then use dhcp on your local network. save you a fair bit of work syncing hosts files
<suzanna> escott so is this better?    127.0.0.1       localhost
<suzanna> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<suzanna> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<suzanna> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<suzanna> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<suzanna> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<suzanna> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<suzanna> 127.0.1.1       thread
<suzanna> 192.168.1.18    thread
<suzanna> 192.168.1.10    needle
<suzanna> 192.168.1.14    Pattern
<escott> the 127.0.1.1 is a standard required line so i would recommend 127.0.0.1, then 127.0.1.1 then the ipv6 then #non-standard modifications to /etc/hosts follow
<escott> suzanna, the 127.0.1.1 was relatively new and caught a lot of people off guard (including you it seems) so its helpful to be very clear about what is standard and coming from the stock install, and what you are doing manually
<suzanna> okay gotcha on that......as far as router...I'm dual router.....a netgear for networking and the motorola surfboard for modem/gateway....but networking is disabled onit
<escott> suzanna, you don't have to do anything with the netgear, its just if you wanted to you could do so. the thing to keep in mind is that your /etc/hosts now defines thread as being *.18, but the assignment of that ip is more than likely dictated by the netgear. so it would make sense to tell netgear to always put the mac address of your computer on *.18, and then to run a dhcp server that forwards dhcp requests but identifies thre
<escott> ad as being on *.18
<suzanna> escott, I have static IPs assigned to everything except cell phones at the netgear  router
<escott> right now if the netgear decided to put thread on *.19 then your local network would be broken and you would have to update /etc/hosts on 3 different machines
<escott> if its not a big deal for you then dont worry about it
<escott> so that leaves the only problem as the NAS correct?
<escott> and resolving that really depends a lot on what particular NAS it is and how it is configured
<suzanna> except the windows host....also uses the same IP and mac as thread.....is that an issue I need to worry about
<suzanna> the NAS is an Iomega Home Media drive with cloud
<escott> so you want the dual boot to have a different ip address and hostname?
<suzanna> I don't care if the windows is part of the network at all.....I can access those files from thread and if I need them elsewhere should be able to copy them to Pattern (NAS) for access
<escott> suzanna, you could certainly use some tools to tell the network card to use a different MAC address, but im not sure if that change would be permanent across reboots, and I don't know how to change MAC addresses in windows. you might end up having to hook into the windows boot process (however that works) and run some command to set the MAC
<escott> suzanna, windows does have a hosts file and you could enter thread pattern into that.
<escott> suzanna, if your only concern is that you are defining the network, but windows doesn't know the names you are assigning thats easy. if you want the same hardware to have two different hostnames depending upon what os it is running thats more challenging
<suzanna> well then I'll leave it be.....as far as NAS.....Their software is compatabile and can be installed on thread (32 bit) but won't work on the 64 bit computer
<suzanna> so I need help getting local access to the shares and firguring out how to use the remote drive for backups, etc
<escott> i dont know anything about the iomega. presumably it has some kind of web interface at https://Pattern
<escott> and it more than likely is exporting a samba share. what software do they have you install on thread to work with this device?
<suzanna> escott, sorrry....dealing with low blood sugar as well as slow netbook...working on thesoftware answer.....
<escott> suzanna, its not a problem
<suzanna> escott, the software is called Iomega Storage Manager.....version for linux supports Debian, redhat, etc, but not ubuntu specifically
<suzanna> yes it is samba based
<escott> i really hate when companies do that. there are perfectly adequate integrated solutions that their software is based on
<suzanna> but my samba is still sporadic....I get a lot of time outs when trying to connect to samba shares
<escott> in any case i doubt theres is doing much, you could probably install their debian version, but why bother, i doubt it will clear up the underlying samba issues
<escott> suzanna, does the iomega box go into automatic power saving?
<suzanna> I think it has that option but I don't believe I enabled it
<suzanna> my goal is to have it on 24/7 but not my pcs....then if I need to access information remotely the NAS is up and available without the pcs needing to be on
<escott> so we have a buffalo device, and there is a windows client which is a very simple little wrapper around windows samba shares, and a wake on lan packet generator
<suzanna> huh?
<escott> all i need to do is pump a bunch of wakeonlan packets at the device, and it comes out of its sleep state, i would investigate if you need to do that with your iomega device
<escott> especially if you are noticing a pattern to the timeouts with samba
<escott> like it times out when your other computers are off, but works when the computer with the iomega software installed is on
<suzanna> so it might be going into sleep mode and not responding when it should
<escott> i would not be surprised if thats all their "debian/redhat" client does
<escott> send the magic packets, wait while the thing powers up, then start trying to communicate over samba
<suzanna> okay.....that would likely explain why the HP cannot access the share for network storage even with their software going
<suzanna> if it were a blank generiic remote drive what would be the easiest way to access and use it?
<escott> http://iomega.nas-central.org/wiki/Category:Home_Media
<suzanna> awww...have the cloud version....small difference but it is different
<suzanna> but I willl look at the wiki...need all the info I can get
<escott> afraid i cant seem to find much about the device. i would investigate the software that you have installed on thread. i bet you can figure out what it is doing by looking at that
<suzanna> ohhh....the wiki talks about installing kernels and using apt-get.....gonna be interesting and likely helpful
<suzanna> iomega tells me that it will not support any server apps......but they have a built in media server and mail server although I haven't found anything about accessing that yet
<escott> the wiki is fairly clear thats not a good approach to take, you would also lose the cloud sync features
<suzanna> basically the software provices a control panel for setting on the drive and in windows it facilitatess mapping each sare as a network drive so they are in your local file system
<escott> can you point me to a link for their software
<suzanna> yeah....I'm not looking to reformat and install a kernel...too much work
<suzanna> give me a minute and I'll have it for you!
<suzanna> escott, I'm still here...this thing is just dragging....lol  really need that full backup so I can wipe & reformat....
<suzanna> https://iomega-eu-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/26108
<suzanna> now if I recall they might go through a log in before you get to the actual link....let me know if so I'll log in and repost link
<suzanna> https://iomega-eu-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/custom_detail/a_id/28277https://iomega-eu-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/custom_detail/a_id/28277
<suzanna> oops....double copied
<suzanna> http://iomega.com/support/life_checkup/linux/setup-1.2.4.45773.bin
<escott> suzanna, yeah it wants me to sign in. if you take that deb you downloaded and run dpkg --contents filename.deb it will say what the contents are
<suzanna> That is the actual download link
<suzanna> well as you can see its a .bin will dpkg work the same way iwth it?
<escott> ok downloading now
<escott> ill look into what is inside it
<suzanna> okay.....compiling and figuring out what kind of file to do what to is something I need classes in
<escott> so this thing is just a zip, and you can unzip it
<escott> god i hate stuff like this... there are sooo many problems with what they are shipping, including that it probably won't work on 11.10 and higher
<suzanna> and then it is supposed to install itself.....did fine and dI have panel shortcut that opens the program....but the shares are still not accessible through file manager
<suzanna> its funny how hard they work to make open source ugly isn't it
<escott> it always makes more work for themselves in the long term, because when we dont know what it does we cant fix it
<escott> there is a file in that bin (when you unzip it) called pcloudd
<escott> ill bet that does the wakeup stuff
<suzanna> that actually is the setup for the "cloud" which is just the new way to have access over the internet and share files with your chosen few
<suzanna> It gives you an actual "cloud" application....LOL
<escott> alternately you could just run a local traffic monitoring tool on the machine which has this software installed
<suzanna> so you can have ubuntu cloud, apple cloud windows cloud, personal cloud.....yikes
<escott> that may be the easiest approach
<suzanna> traffic monitoring?
<suzanna> I searched through some of those types of apps....but wasn't sure whatI would want or need or why
<escott> but it is definitely wakeonlan related. the pcloudd has numerous references to "keep alive" packets
<suzanna> so the traffic monitoring would be something to wake the thing up when a "call" comes in?
<escott> so i would turn on the machine that works
<escott> and then install wireshark, and then close everything else network related
<escott> so no browser, no chat applications etc. so that the only thing running is the application that is trying to talk to the iomega
<escott> and then start up wireshark
<escott> you should be able to see what your computer is sending to the iomega device
<escott> and the keep alive packet (assuming there is one) will be something repeated every few minutes-seconds
<suzanna> okay....does it matter whether I'm sending viea the web access or the local access?
<suzanna> *via
<escott> so for this you dont want to be using the samba device or using the web access of the iomega device
<escott> you dont really want to be interacting with the iomega device
<escott> you just want to see what the iomega software sends to the device to make it ready for you to be able to access it with samba
<escott> does that make sense?
<suzanna> Yes I think so.....so not the windows...but hopefully thread here will work....wireshark....wonder if I still have it installed
<escott> you could do this from windows and use whatever wireshark there is for windows
<escott> it doesnt really matter
<suzanna> Its okay....sounds like a plan.....between cleaning up hosts file and this maybe I will see what I need to do next!
<suzanna> Thank you so very much for your time and brain!
<suzanna> I'm off to try this out!...
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> is there a way to get rid of the XP hidden partiotion without DBAN or so?
<JackyAlcine> o/
<kristian-aalborg> hi JackyAlcine
<Unit193> GParted won't do?
<Unit193> Also, may need to update drub
<JackyAlcine> or Disk Manager.
<JackyAlcine> s/drub/grub
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-03
<kristian-aalborg> Unit193, I seem to remember gparted not being able to see the hidden partitions?
<kristian-aalborg> I want to sweep the drive, but not really time for DBAN
<DoctorDuck> Anyone wanna help a noob with some apache2 permission issues?
<pleia2> DoctorDuck: sure, what's the trouble?
<pleia2> (I actually have to leave soon, but if it's quick..!)
<kristian-aalborg> hmm, so I tried  shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/sda --it seems to miss some of the drive, listing only 466 gb out of 500?
<JackyAlcine> kristian-aalborg: might be protected by root.
<kristian-aalborg> JackyAlcine, this is from a livecd, and I'm using sudo
<kristian-aalborg> ah wait
<kristian-aalborg> user said something about having to fix BIOS when installing windows
<kristian-aalborg> let me look there
<JackyAlcine> Yeah, because Windows installs its own MBR and replaces Grub.
<JackyAlcine> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JackyAlcine> But that's in the first 512 sectors of the disc.
<kristian-aalborg> JackyAlcine, I know what grub is
<kristian-aalborg> this is the hidden recovery stuff I am talking about
<JackyAlcine> :X sorry, habit. :)
<kristian-aalborg> there's an option to "reset configuration data" in BIOS
<JackyAlcine> o.O wouldn't that be for the BIOS config?
<JackyAlcine> And what system are you running?
<JackyAlcine> What shows up when you run "# fdisk -l"?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm in bios now
<kristian-aalborg> but, it shows /dev/sda as 500 g
<kristian-aalborg> and then when I use gparted or shred, I only get 466 g
<kristian-aalborg> however, there was an "installed O/S" thing that said XP... I changed it to "other"
<kristian-aalborg> let's have another look
<kristian-aalborg> I have a feeling that they've conspired ;)
<kristian-aalborg> wut!! Now I have 465 GB in gparted!
<JackyAlcine> \o/
<kristian-aalborg> no, the opposite of that
<JackyAlcine> o.O how come?
<kristian-aalborg> ah
<kristian-aalborg> it's that age old trick, it gets me every time
<kristian-aalborg> "let's count it so it looks bigger"... 465=500
<kristian-aalborg> no prob, it seems - good
<kristian-aalborg> is libreoffice still the place to be?
<Space-Duck> I installed LAMP and made a link from /var/www to /home/space-duck/www; everything works great!
<Space-Duck> I ssh'd to another desktop and scp'd a directory to my home www and now I get a 500 error, apache2 gives me permission errors.
<Space-Duck> if I manually recreate the directory using the file contents, it works. How do I fix files from scp?
<Space-Duck> The images transferred over fail to load in pages too. I'm confused.
<Space-Duck> apache2
<uwe> hi
<truepurple> hi
<sattu94> hi
<truepurple> Is it easy to switch to a different DE with ubuntu?
<sattu94> truepurple: yes.
<sattu94> truepurple: it's easy to switch to a different DE in linux as a whole.
<sattu94> truepurple: i myself run gnome,kde,enlightenment,xmonad,fvwm2,openbox... xD
<sattu94> truepurple: on the same box..
<truepurple> My flash player is messed up, perhaps from a update, a problem with residue images when the screen changes, how do I fix it?
<truepurple> My flash player is messed up, perhaps from a update, a problem with residue images when the screen changes, can anyone help me fix it?
<escott> truepurple, flash is a pretty hard thing to fix as it isnt open source. are the image problems inside the flash image, or might they be artifacts left by the compositor?
<truepurple> escott,  I don't know what your asking, but it wasn't always like this, before flash didn't do this. Someone else mentioned there was a issue like this with one of the newer versions of flash
<escott> !paste | truepurple send us a screenshot
<ubot2> truepurple send us a screenshot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> assuming it shows up in a screenshot
<truepurple> I am sure it would
<escott> you might be surprised, but go ahead and take one. hit the printscreen button
<truepurple> it does
<truepurple> escott, http://imagebin.org/186833
<truepurple> To fix it, I need to scroll down till the flash window is completely off screen, then back
<truepurple> each time this happens
<truepurple> which is regularly
<escott> truepurple, so that sounds like an xdamage/compositing issue
<truepurple> I don't know what that means, but how do I fix it? Remember, it wasn't always like this
<escott> truepurple, you could try to disable your compositing (disabling the 3d desktop), but if that doesnt fix it then its likely that the flashplugin is doing something weird which is messing up the damage calculations
<truepurple> damage calculations
<truepurple> ?
<escott> truepurple, what parts of the screen have been "damaged" (changed) and need to be redrawn
<truepurple> 3d desktop? I am not using unity, how do I disable composting.
<truepurple> oh
<truepurple> It doesn't happen outside of flash stuff
<escott> truepurple, then its very likely something flash specific. and there is no source available for flash
<holstein> yeah, messing with 3d is a good idea though
<holstein> and the graphics driver
<truepurple> So escott, holstein, what should I try now? To elaborate, this mostly happens after I click a button that causes a change of screen, usually that change of screen mostly doesn't register or something
<holstein> if you are using 3d, try without... if you're not, try with
<holstein> try a different graphics driver
<holstein> try the vesa driver... try from a live CD (one that has flash) maybe latest mint? something with different packages
<truepurple> holstein, a vesa graphics driver? I have a radeon 6850 graphics card, getting my driver set up right was hard enough as it was, I don't want to mess with it. And what do you mean with/without 3d, how do I turn any 3d on/off, what 3d anyway?
<escott> truepurple, are you running unity?
<escott> truepurple, and what version of ubuntu is this
<holstein> truepurple: thats also why i suggest something like mint with flash installed 'out of the box' on the live CD... you can try forcing the vea driver live and see without messing with your current setup
<truepurple> escott, I told you earlier, I am not running unity, and my version is 11.04
<escott> truepurple, is compiz running right now? if not you can just do metacity --replace to disable the compositor
<truepurple> escott, sorry, I didn't understand any of that
<escott> truepurple, `ps aux | grep compiz` what does it say
<holstein> truepurple: when you ask the question 'how to i disable 3d' ^^ thats one way to do it, the suggetion that escott offered... metacity --replace
<truepurple> escott, http://pastebin.com/mcfzucaf
<escott> truepurple, so you are currently running compiz, and all your windows are being redirected through the compositor. its possible that is the cause of the corruption. if you run metacity --replace your compositor will be disabled, and you will have a 2d desktop, but maybe flash will work better
<truepurple> That 2d desktop thing, how will that effect me? Will it effect the running of any 3d games?
<escott> truepurple, it shouldn't affect 3d games as 3d will still be available. it just wont be used for drawing the 2d desktop
<truepurple> escott, and how do I do what your saying, and is it easily reversible?
<escott> truepurple, compiz --replace to turn compiz back on
<escott> truepurple, and be sure to put an & at the end metacity --replace &
<holstein> it will potentially effect you by making flash more stable
<truepurple> escott, "metacity --replace &" ? will the effects be immediate with no reload of anything required?
<holstein> truepurple: you can always reboot
<escott> truepurple, it will be immediate. there may be some flickering as metacity takes over window management and switches to direct rendering
<holstein> you can go to tty via control+alt+F1 and login there and run sudo reboot
<truepurple2> escott, holstein ok I ran the command, but no "replace &" at the end, the screen flickered, still had trouble in flash, I went to try the command again, this time with "replace &" at the end, but the terminal was locked up, so I went to close it and load another, but the moment I closed that terminal, my desktop got all messed up
<holstein> truepurple: thats information then
<truepurple2> All windows lack minimize/maximize/close buttons, and I can't switch to new tasks
<holstein> you can try forcing vesa from a live CD
<truepurple2> I had to make a new xchat session just to chat with you, since I can not switch to the old one
<holstein> truepurple: thats why i suggested familiarizing yourself the the worst case scenario back-up plan
<escott> truepurple2, then metacity crashed or something. you can ctrl-alt-f1. export DISPLAY=:0 and try metacity --replace again, or compiz --replace
<holstein> control+alt+F1, login, sudo reboot... wait and all is well again
<holstein> escott's suggestions are the more proper ways to deal with that issue... sometimes, i just reboot though
<truepurple> Yeah rebooting fixed the desktop problem, though I wish you had warned me about ctrl alt f1 sending me to a command prompt
<escott> !tty | truepurple
<ubot2> truepurple: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<truepurple> It's weird, it shows everyone repeating what they said twice in the last bit of my IRC clients history
<escott> truepurple, because you had two xchats logging to your history
<truepurple> ah
<truepurple> so which version am I running now, 3d or not?
<escott> truepurple, probably the 3d version again. check with ps aux | grep compiz, and see if there is a compiz process running. you can try again to start metacity, and try and figure out why it crashed
<holstein> 16:32 < escott> truepurple, `ps aux | grep compiz` what does it say
<truepurple> a        22294  0.5  0.4 313644 35736 ?        Sl   15:57   0:01 /usr/bin/compiz, means its 3d again?
<escott> truepurple, yes.
<truepurple> escott, "metacity --replace &"
<truepurple> ?
<escott> truepurple, you could get a bit fancy and do "metacity --replace & sleep 10 & compiz --replace &" which should start metacity, wait 10 seconds, and then start compiz. hopefully you can scroll backwards and figure out why metacity crashed
<escott> truepurple, or you could start metacity, let it crash, jump to tty1, export DISPLAY=:0, and do compiz --replace
<escott> truepurple, sorry that should be "metacity --replace & sleep 10 && compiz --replace"
<truepurple> escott, but there is a new issue, graphics in my flash game are appearing absurdly slow, if at alll
<truepurple> Ok, they eventually appear if you wait long enough
<escott> truepurple, sounds like a flash issue
<escott> truepurple, when you scroll up and down, you trigger what are called "expose" events meaning that the part of the window should now be refreshed. with the way compiz works the window is always drawn to memory, and compiz interrupts some expose events and handles them itself, with metacity all expose events are sent back to the application
<escott> truepurple, so you can diagnose compiz issues by taking a window from a different application and dragging it over the corrupted area. if you xchat window "wipes" away the corruption, then its more likely a compiz issue than a metacity issue
<truepurple> that was before I inputed your command though
<escott> if the corruption can only be fixed by scrolling up and down in mozilla then its more likely a flash issue
<truepurple> hmm, it doesn't seem to do the corruption any more now
<truepurple> no, its still there
<holstein> i would still like to see no 3d with the vesa driver
<escott> truepurple, so drag your xchat window over it. does the corruption wipe away?
<truepurple> escott, does alt tabing between aps produce the same effect?
<escott> truepurple, im not sure. probably
<truepurple> No, moving another window over it does not fix the problem
<escott> truepurple, i suspect the problem is with the flash plugin then
<truepurple> but moving to another tab and back does
<escott> truepurple, interesting. hard to say, as i dont know if compiz is sending window expose events or not on an alt-tab
<truepurple> escott, I rather suspected so from the beginning since someone told me that this was a problem with one of the newer versions of flash and how it just appeared out of nowhere (probably auto-update causing trouble in the background), so how do I fix it?
<escott> !pinning
<ubot2> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<escott> truepurple, you could pin to an older version of flash if it worked
<truepurple> "so you should probably not do this on an Ubuntu system", I don't understand that part
<truepurple> I am also struggling greatly to understand these instructions. Is there any risk involved with such instructions? Any possibility I could screw something up trying to follow these instructions but make a mistake?
<holstein> truepurple: you can also try other browsers... opera, chrome (chromium), midori
<truepurple> escott,
<escott> truepurple, if you pin you are saying. i knw better than ubuntu what works, and dont update my system in the future. and if you forget then at some point in the future if this bug is fixed you are stuck with an old out of date buggy version
<truepurple> escott, yes, but how do I do it? and is it hard to undo? Also, do the upgrade/update commands cover flashplayer? Perhaps a new version that upgrades out of the issue is in order
<escott> truepurple, its not something you should do if you dont understand those instructions.
<truepurple> escott, well then, please answer my question about upgrade/update and flash player
<escott> truepurple, if you installed flash through apt then you have the most recent version that has been released for your distribution
<truepurple> escott, You mean because it checks for flash updates every time I turn on my PC? I don't remember how I installed, is there a way to check?
<escott> truepurple, no every time you update your system
<escott> truepurple, and you can check if you installed flash by opening synaptic and search for flash
<truepurple> escott, you mean through the update/upgrade commands?
<truepurple> escott, If I installed it through apt, it will or it won't be listed in synaptic?
<escott> truepurple, it will be listed in synaptic as installed if you installed it through apt-get
<truepurple> escott, but it won't be if I installed it through the software center?
<escott> truepurple, no software center = apt = synaptic all are acceptable ways to install the software
<escott> truepurple, if you installed it through software center then everything is fine
<truepurple> What other ways could I have installed it that wouldn't list in synaptic?
<escott> truepurple, you might have downloaded a file from the adobe website
<truepurple> flash version 11.1.102.55
<truepurple> So that would be what is known as compiling?
<escott> truepurple, no compiling is when you download source code and the make an executable for it. flash has no source code that is available which is part of the problem
<truepurple> So how would I install from downloading from adobe then?
<escott> truepurple, im not going to tell you how to do that because it makes more trouble for the rest of us when you come back and say your flash is broken and you installed it by downloading something from adobe.com
<holstein> truepurple: how did the opera browser work?
<truepurple> I thought I did have opera installed, but I don't, I do have midori installed, so far no artifact trouble, but I have had stability problems and flash problems with midori before
<truepurple> escott, I am not asking to do so, I am asking so I understand how it all works better, so please don't worry about such things and tell me
<holstein> truepurple: the package you get will have a readme
<holstein> it will cause more issues than it solves though
<truepurple> Again, I don't plan to do so, which means I don't have a download file to view a readme, might you please summarize what kind of things it would tell you to do?
<escott> truepurple, if you want further help from me drop this approach
<holstein> it really depends on the package, but there are usually well documented readme files that give information on what you want
<truepurple> Like what kind of things, command lines to input I assume?
<holstein> truepurple: the dependancies
<holstein> dependencies*
<holstein> literally whatever the package needs, and how to build/install it
<holstein> its not going to be trivial, and at the end, you end up with something hard to revert from, and probably not fixing anything, and potentially making matters worse
<truepurple> Ok
<holstein> you can also try that on a live CD potentially
<truepurple> So anyway, do the upgrade/update commands make me have the latest flash version then? Or will it be more automatic then that?
<holstein> truepurple: you can search in whatever package manager you like to use for flash like escott suggests
<holstein> you can upgrade just that one package if you want
<truepurple> I mean, does flash upgrade automatically every day if new versions are available with everything else? Is that how ubuntu works?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> truepurple: flash does what you tell it to do
<holstein> if you have, and run upgrades, it upgrades, assuming an upgrade is available... just like the other packages
<truepurple> If I have upgradees? What do you mean?
<holstein> truepurple: if upgrades are available, and if you are running them
<truepurple> How do you 'run upgrades'?
<holstein> i personally have auto-upgrades and upgrade mangers turned off
<holstein> truepurple: however you run them
<holstein> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<holstein> in synaptic
<holstein> in the upgrade manager
<holstein> in the software center
<truepurple> But does it install upgrades to things like flash player automatically daily, or what?
<holstein> truepurple: ?
<holstein> if you have it set up that way, and assuming daily upgrades to flash came in, which they do not
<truepurple> Does ubuntu, install upgrades by itself without any command and does it do so for flash
<holstein> ubuntu does what you have set it up to do
<truepurple> Well yes, I specified, "if a upgrade is available" before
<truepurple> What is the default?
<holstein> truepurple: you get a popup about updates being available
<truepurple> ah, so if it is set to check for updates daily, it will tell you about the updates? and get confirmation whether you want to install them too?
<holstein> truepurple: it will literally say updates are available
<holstein> or, thats how it used to be... im not using unity in 11.10
<holstein> AFAIK, how you proceed from there is up to you
<holstein> i think its safe to assume that a way to apply the updates you are promted about being availalbe will be obvious
<truepurple> So where is this update manager in synaptic?
<holstein> truepurple: its a package manager.. so you can go to a package, such as flash, after you search for it, like escott suggested, and then you can right click and update it, assuming updates are available
<holstein> you can hit 'reload' at the top... thats kind of like running sudo apt-get update
<holstein> that updates the list of available packages
<truepurple> then how do I do the upgrade?
<holstein> truepurple: this is what i do...
<truepurple> Oh I see
<holstein> i open a terminal
<holstein> i run...
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> ^^ that upgrades the list of available packages
<truepurple> refreshing in synaptic is exactly the same thing?
<holstein> then i run
<holstein> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<holstein> ^^ that upgrades all the packages that are available to be upgraded
<holstein> you can do that in *whatever* package manager you choose
<truepurple>  refreshing in synaptic is exactly the same thing as sudo apt-get update? And why the word safe in that command?
<holstein> truepurple: safe is part of the command name.. you can run sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> if the word "safe" scares you somehow
<holstein> truepurple: clicking 'reload' in synaptic has a similar effect as sudo apt-get update
<truepurple> If I can run it without the word safe in there, why use it?
<holstein> truepurple: im just showing you what i do
<truepurple> Why do you use the word safe if its unneeded and doesn't do anything?
<holstein> feel free to search for documentation about aptitude and decide what you want to use
<holstein> truepurple: i read somewhere about the benifits of aptitude, and in that tute the safe-upgrade command was used
<holstein> so, ive been using that ever since
<holstein> truepurple: feel free to stick to the GUI
<truepurple> holstein, what does aptitude have to do with the safe command?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-04
<holstein> truepurple: aptitude is another package manager
<holstein> i suggest you use tools you are comfortable with
 * JackyAlcine <3 aptitude
<truepurple> holstein, and safe causes this aptitude to be used INSTEAD of synaptic?
<holstein> truepurple: safe-upgrade is the command
<holstein> you use either synaptic, or aptitude
<holstein> or another package manger
<truepurple> aptitude have a graphic interface?
<veebull> okay, quick question here...
<veebull> I have a second 2TB hdd mounted under /srv
<veebull> trying to create a subdirectory under /srv that I (the main user) can use for backups
<veebull> I've changed the group ownership on /srv to 'staff', added myself to the 'staff' group, and chmod'd the group permissions to rwx
<veebull> and I *still* can't create a directory under /srv?!?
<geirha> You need to log in for the new group membership to take effect
<veebull> just to be clear here... I have to log all the way out, not just restart the terminal program?
<veebull> for some reason I thought that just closing the terminal session and initiating a new one would renew/re-read things with the new permissions... but obviously that ain't working.
<geirha> Well, you can log in with sudo;  sudo -u yourusername -i
<veebull> I just went ahead and logged out and back in.  Worked like a champ ;)
<veebull> Now I can rest a little easier having Deja Dup backing up my home directory automatically.
<veebull> thanks for the nudge in the right direction!
<truepurple> holstein, does aptitude have a graphic interface?
<JackyAlcine> truepurple: Yeah, aptitude-gtk, but if you're looking for that, I'd recommend synaptic.
<holstein> truepurple: there are several GUI package managers, like synaptic
<holstein> aptitude has a curses interface
<mirza> hi..:D
<dixoncx> hi
<dixoncx> I wants to join ubuntu-beginners-team
<JackyAlcine> Hey dixoncx
<JackyAlcine> Have you checked out our Wiki page on Ubuntu?
<JackyAlcine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<dixoncx> hey, JackyAlcine
<dixoncx> Yaa
<dixoncx> i was reading that...
<billhicks> im so happy i found this
<billhicks> ive wasted 3 hours today trying to figure out to partition my hdd on my laptop
<coalwater> gparted
<coalwater> doesnt that do the job ?
<billhicks> Gparted? thats a program?
<billhicks> software*
<mysteriousdarren> used for partitioning and a very easy to use one
<billhicks> Oh well since I was working on W7 I used the one they had
<billhicks> I was trying to partition it so i can instal ubuntu
<billhicks> but the partition i made had 10gb of size and my friend said thats not enough for ubuntu
<billhicks> so i gave up
<billhicks> Id really like to have Uberstudent :)
<billhicks> wich brings me to this question: is uberstudent very different from ubuntu?
<billhicks> and which one would you recommend for a beginner
<billhicks> ?
<coalwater> i dont know what uberstudent is
<billhicks> uberstudent is a ubuntu edition for students
<billhicks> http://uberstudent.org/
<coalwater> well it says here that its built on debian, so it shouldnt be so different
<coalwater> since ubuntu too is built on debian
<coalwater> UberStudent is built from the Debian branch of Linux, known for its exceptional stability and security. It also builds upon Ubuntu and similar Linux distributions, known for their top user-friendliness. This is perfectly in keeping with the spirit of educational inquiry where scholars build upon and refine the work of others to advance knowledge. Everyone increasingly benefits.
<coalwater> thats from their site
<coalwater> apparently it uses lxde user interface, if you like that interface u can download lubuntu
<geirha> So most likely, the installer will do the partitioning for you.
<billhicks> woah
<billhicks> geriha it will do the partioning without damaging my windows 7 files ?
<geirha> When you install Ubuntu, you get the choice of using the whole disk, install side by side by whichever OS you already have, or to manually partition.
<billhicks> coalwater I have never used it. I just thought it would be best suited for my needs. I assumed its like ubuntu but with a different software bundle. but same principle i guess.
<geirha> billhicks: Yes, but do make sure you've got a backup of the files you can't afford to lose.
<billhicks> Geirha I saw that option, my friend installed ubuntu today but we arent exactly proffesionals in this area... We didnt understand a word from the option "do something else" in the installation window
<billhicks> geirha, you mean my files or like windows 7 system backup?
<coalwater> do something else directs you to the partitioner, which is basicly a gparted
<coalwater> how much free space do u have on ur hard disk anyway, the more free it is the easier it is to partition
<billhicks> aha, yeah i think ill do the installation while i have this irc channel open on another pc...
<billhicks> wait ill attempt to guess how much free space i have ...
<billhicks> well it says im using 200GB out of274
<billhicks> so im guessing i have 74gb free
<billhicks> :)
<geirha> The partitioning has always worked out fine for me, but it's not a trivial change, and things can go wrong.
<billhicks> Yes
<billhicks> I suppose so
<billhicks> I did set up a restore point so if things go in an awful direction I can always restore my settings to that point
<billhicks> and If anything else fails ill restore my laptop to its factory settings
<billhicks> I just dont want to have format my laptop
<geirha> Hm. I'd consider doing a defrag on that windows partition first.
<billhicks> I did that :D
<geirha> Good :)
<billhicks> im proud right now
<billhicks> lol
<coalwater> billhicks: you only have 1 partition now ?
<billhicks> i have 2 but the second is only 10gb
<coalwater> i think if you add another 15 gigs it would be good enough
<billhicks> alright ill use another partioning program. Ill add as much as i can
<billhicks> except that im scared that by using another partioning program, something can wrong with my C: partition
<billhicks> ... like i said, im really not a genius in softwares
<coalwater> u dont need to cut much, cause ubuntu can access the windows ntfs drive, so you dont need a huge home
<geirha> Remove that second partition, leave 15-20GB of unpartitioned space
<billhicks> alright
<billhicks> so Ill partition a 20gb space
<billhicks> ill mount the uberstudent on a flashdrive
<geirha> Linux uses a different type of partition than windows, so you might as well let it create them itself (it will create two partitions)
<billhicks> is there a step by step tutorial anywherE?
<geirha> http://www.uberstudent.org/mod/resource/view.php?id=25
<coalwater> brb
<billhicks> >.< there is an option to instal them side by side
<geirha> Yes, it uses the same installer as Ubuntu. If you leave unpartitioned space, choose the option "Use the largest continuous space"
<geirha> (when you get to that part of the install)
<geirha> *continuous free space
<billhicks> so really i dont have to create a partition
<billhicks> i just need to defragment my disk?
<geirha> defragmenting is to make it easier to resize an ntfs partition
<geirha> You've already done that part manually now
<billhicks> ah this option was also available with the installer
<billhicks> okey
<billhicks> awesome
<billhicks> I think ill give this a try on my next break :)
<billhicks> ermmm
<billhicks> do you guys know how I can mount the OS on my flash drive?
<billhicks> I believe there is a software for that
<billhicks> ill google it :)
<geirha> I know how to put an Ubuntu iso on a flashdrive. For uberlinux, the procedure may or may not be the same.
<billhicks> oh.
<geirha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<geirha> Browse down to step two, choose medium and OS and click Show me how
<billhicks> nice
<billhicks> :D
<billhicks> thanks
<billhicks> i think it should work
<billhicks> oh yes uberstudent is in the list :D
<billhicks> is it ok if the partition is labeled as extended partition?
<billhicks> or is this normal?
<billhicks> like its a logical drive in an extended partition...
<billhicks> and its 48 gb :) its more than enough to instal additional programs :D
<geirha> Yes, linux doesn't care if it's installed on a primary or a logical partition
<billhicks> awesome
<billhicks> thanks!
<billhicks> ill format my usb key , mount the OS and ill see what happens :)
<billhicks> is ubuntu easy for beginners?
<billhicks> or will it be hard to use the first week?
<geirha> Yes and no.
<geirha> I'd say it's pretty easy for beginners, but it does things a bit differently than windows
<geirha> So you may find that trying to do something the way you did in windows, doesn't work as well.
<billhicks> I guess ill get used to it.
<billhicks> I like challenges on a daily basis :D
<geirha> For a person who has no prior experience with any OS, I'd say Ubuntu (and similar distros) are just as easy to learn as windwos and mac.
<billhicks> awesome
<billhicks> is it true that i will be able to customize it ?
<geirha> For one thing, when you want to install some (free) program in windows, you go to google or bing or whatever your favorite search engine is, search for it, find a download link, download and install.
<geirha> In Ubuntu, you open the software center, search for the program you want and click install
<billhicks> ooh nice!
<bioterror> geirha, in windows you go to http://ninite.com/
<billhicks> I didnt know about that :O
<billhicks> thanks
<billhicks> is it true that ubuntu or lubuntu is safer?
<coalwater> back :D
<mysteriousdarren> safer? how?
<billhicks> wb coalwater
<billhicks> well safer to use the internet
<billhicks> more secure shall i say
<coalwater> safer than what ?
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Yes, ubuntu is much more secure than win; you may wish to have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<billhicks> can i ask, why do you guys use ubuntu? do you use any other OS in parrallel?
<coalwater> i use windows for games lol
<mysteriousdarren> Lubuntu with Windows 8 for graphic design stuff
<Sidewinder1> I dual boot with ubuntu, 10.04 and XP; although I rarely use XP, anymore; since 2007.
<Sidewinder1> Funny part is that I still haven't deleted XP; I'm not really sure, why.. :-)
<mysteriousdarren> comfort?
<billhicks> do you guys just like unix based os more?
<billhicks> or do u endorse open source?
<billhicks> or is it for security?
<mysteriousdarren> Endorse opensource projects, and want more security than Windows can provide. Freedom helps too!
<billhicks> awesome. I guess im joining in for the right reasons
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Pretty much all three.
<geirha> same here
<mirza> :D
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, If you're seriously considering a move to or dual boot with ubuntu, you might have a look here, for a step-by-step: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index  However I would suggest not trying WUBI; it's use can be problematic.
<geirha> He's currently installing a Debian/Ubuntu derivative though.
<Sidewinder1> OIC.
<Sidewinder1> As long as it ain't wubi. ;-)
<billhicks> I am seriously considering it. Im switching the basic ubuntu on my tower and to uberstudent on my laptop
<billhicks> I think these will meet my needs
<billhicks> to basic ubuntu*
<mysteriousdarren> when did u start using uberstudent?
<billhicks> im still keeping W7 in a dual boot just in case something goes wrong. I cant afford to not use my pcs
<billhicks> I havent lol I joined this channel because i couldnt wrap my mind around how to instal it
<billhicks> so far i did a partition
<billhicks> and Im going to mount it on a flashdrive
<billhicks> but im aslo studying for my exam... lol
<billhicks> so im completing steps on my breaks
<Sidewinder1> Just make sure that you Md5sum the ubuntu ISO image to make sure that your download was perfect.
<billhicks> md5sum?
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | billhicks
<ubot2> billhicks: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | billhicks
<ubot2> billhicks: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Sidewinder1> :D
<billhicks> is it necessary?
<billhicks> O_O
<coalwater> its better than having an error in the middle of the installation
<billhicks> ooohh gotcha
<coalwater> its a simple terminal command, md5sum file
<billhicks> yeah well it uses words i cant understand lol wait im reading it
<coalwater> u just compare the hash of ur downloaded file with the hash the site gave u
<billhicks> whats a terminal?
<coalwater> the black screen with nothing but white writing lol
<billhicks> and how can i compare it? i have to complete this step by step no?
<billhicks> ohhh
<billhicks> command prompt?
<coalwater> yea
<billhicks> okey
<geirha> You need to install a program to calculate md5sum in windows
<billhicks> will it workd for uberstudent?
<coalwater> geirha: firefox's addon 'down them all' does that for me, i like that addon
<coalwater> u give it the hash while downloading and it auto verifies after download finishes
<geirha> yes, though you need to find the sum to compare with at uberstudent's site.
<billhicks> ...
<billhicks> this is math
<coalwater> lol no
<coalwater> not that sum
<geirha> Anyway, I'm leaving. Off to participate in some yule stuff.
<billhicks> alright thanks a lot geirha for all your help :)
<billhicks> you helped me alot!
<billhicks> ill definitely do this on my break, ill find the sum somewhere
<billhicks> :)
<coalwater> what are u trying to find , i could help
<billhicks> well the sum for uberstudent
<billhicks> because this is what im installing :D
<Sidewinder1> coalwater,  He means the md5sum hash for uberstudent
<coalwater> ok
<Sidewinder1> :D
<coalwater> http://uberstudent.org/releases/cicero/uberstudent-1.0-cicero-desktop-i686.iso.md5
<coalwater> is this it?
<coalwater> this is the gnome desktop one, there's another sum for the lxde one
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Once you find the hash for uberstudent, you'll probably need to go here to find a program to download for windows to run in order to check the hash: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coalwater> http://uberstudent.org/releases/ just work your way from here
<billhicks> yes it is this one coalwater
<billhicks> thank you sidewinder for the link!
 * Sidewinder1 Kisses ubot2, due to her vast knowlege base. :-)
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, My pleasure.
<billhicks> hey have u tried this version of ubuntu: uberstudent?
<billhicks> is it stable, good, and everything nice?
<billhicks> are there ubuntu versions better than others?
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, No; actually, I've never heard of it, before today. I'm assuming it's German?
<billhicks> no not really , I just googled: ubuntu and students
<coalwater> i woudlnt call it an ubuntu version, its more like an ubuntu drevative i guess
<billhicks> and the first links were blogs raving about it
<Sidewinder1> I prefer the LTS (Long Term Support) versions; it's just personal preference. I'm currently running ubuntu desktop, i386 Lucid Lynx, 10.04.
<billhicks> I wanted application and ubuntu uses for students and hear feedbacks about ubuntu from students point of view
<billhicks> oh cool :)
<coalwater> Sidewinder1: yea, i guess im gonna stick with precise, better than installing new ubuntu every 6 months lol
<billhicks> is it the latest versions of ubuntu?
<coalwater> latest version is oneric, 11.10
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, I'm very concerned about the learning curve regarding unity; I know gnome inside out and don't really want a significant change..
<coalwater> unity isnt that hard, u get used to it, but to be honest its still buggy
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Have a look here for an explanation of the variuos versions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<coalwater> there's a stupid focus issue, pop up windows dont get focus by default , usually makes me close wrong windows by mistake
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Yes, that's what I've heard; I'm hoping that 'they' have most issues, addressed in Precise, by the time I need to upgrade.
<coalwater> i hate when i close firefox
<coalwater> then i need to wait for all tabs to load again
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Again, if you're migrating from windows, I think it will be easier for you to transition if you use Lucid, 10.04.
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, And 10.04 is supported until 04/2013.
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Wouldn't you agree?
<billhicks> :O ill try that one then on my tower
<billhicks> :)
<billhicks> thanks
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Again, my pleasure. :-)
<billhicks> what is edubuntu fo r?
<coalwater> edu. education stuff
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Please see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edubuntu
<billhicks> niice
<billhicks> alright
<billhicks> i have one last tiny question
<billhicks> lol
<billhicks> for the md5sum
<Sidewinder1> Shoot.
<billhicks> I have to mount the iso on a flashdrive first right?
<billhicks> because they said
<billhicks> Make sure that when you download the CD iso to download the md5sum and place it in the same directory.
<billhicks> oh wait
<Sidewinder1> Not sure; better to md5sim the iso on the drive where you downloaded it.
<billhicks> i think they meant the download folder
<billhicks> they should be in the same Downloads folder
<Sidewinder1> md5sum, even. :D
<billhicks> oh i download it the md5sum
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, When you run the md5sum program on the ISO, it should come back with the hash; something like: hnjrs89fy9h78045uvjvcj8... You then need to compare that to the hash, listed at the site where you downloaded the ISO. They must match, exactly. Then you know you get a perfect ISO, downloaded.
<billhicks> its giving me an error when it try to move the iso into system 32 so they can be in the same directory
<billhicks> should i execute the md5sum?
<billhicks> because i didnt
<billhicks> ...
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, No, no don't move it to C:\system32... Again, md5sum the ISO if it's correct, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<billhicks> it doesnt say anything abt md5sum >.<
<billhicks> im going to execute md5sum
<Sidewinder1> billhicks, Before installing, you should read up on partitioning; also very important!!! Make certain, prior to installation that you, in Windows, that you defragment your drive, at least twice, prior to shrinking...
<billhicks> I did partition my drive
<billhicks> and from what i know the instalation sofwatere will make the two main drives
<billhicks> by it self
<billhicks> but
<billhicks> yeah thats abt it
<Sidewinder1> Again, that psychocats link that I gave you should answer most of your questions/issues.
<billhicks> thank u :)
<billhicks> its nice to see so many people dedicated to helping ubuntu users
<billhicks> I wish i could say the same for windows lol
<coalwater> i think somewhere in this world there is lol
<billhicks> woah
<billhicks> is this the morning routine
<coalwater> lol
<billhicks> everyone joins in?
<coalwater> a normal netsplit
<billhicks> oh lol
<coalwater> 13:38 -Martinp23(martinp23@freenode/staff/martinp23)- [Global Notice] Hi everyone. It's time for further ircd upgrades to take place (see blog.freenode.net for details). The servers  affected today are pratchett, calvino, leguin and niven. One of our US hubs will also be restarted, so there will be a very large netsplit. Please fasten your seatbelts.
<coalwater>  I'll send mesages directly to affected users antd will let you know when it's all done. Thanks!
<coalwater> that was the global notice
<billhicks> thats nice of him
<Sidewinder1> For a moment, there were only 98 people in #u.. That's gotta be a first; gotta' love netsplits.
<billhicks> well im off to instal uberstudent
<billhicks> wish me luck lol
<coalwater> good luck even though ur gone lol
<jp_Hranice> Hallo is here somebody to help on #ubuntu-testing ?
<ShArkY_> w
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-26
<zhiattags> SergioMeneses: I am from the Philippines.. some part in Asia
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, great!
<SergioMeneses> and you Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Might want to take it to -team or an offtopic channel, no?  USA
<zhiattags> how about you SergioMeneses? nice meeting you Unit193 by the way..
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, Unit193 Im from Colombia :D
<zhiattags> SergioMeneses: nice...
<mbrown> !off-topic
<ubot2> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nlsthzn> alo all, any idea how to syndicate a blog post to loco.ubuntu.com?
<nlsthzn> never mind, found this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<vlp> i got "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found "   when trying  " ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda2 "
<geirha> You need the ntfsprogs package iirc. Though note that you can't fix ntfs filesystems in linux
<geirha> no, strike that, it's the package ntfs-3g that installs fsck.ntfs
<geirha> It should've been installed by default though...
<vlp> @<geirha> i am using Live CD (12.10) to over come |"Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init." error for my Ubuntu 11.04 (is a Dual boot on Windows Vista)
<geirha> Ubuntu installed inside windows? (wubi)
<geirha> Then you should boot windows and do the filesystem check from there
<vlp> @<geirha> my ubuntu is 11.04 version. shoud  i use same version of Live CD to over come "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init." error?
<vlp> i am using 12.10 latest version of Live CD.
<geirha> no, 12.10 should suffice, but there's no point in running fsck on ntfs partitions from Ubuntu
<vlp> but there is one  "FAT 16 " file system showing when i   tried    "sudo fdisk -l"   as    /dev/sda2   *    20467712   254701567   117116928    6  FAT16
<vlp> so i am using  sudo fsck  /dev/sda2
<geirha> what other partitions does it have?
<geirha> FAT16, that's probably a windows recovery partition (or whatever it's called)
<geirha> At any rate, it's not related to your Ubuntu install
<vlp> cant this solution at (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705423) for "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init." error for Dual boot Ubuntu on Windows system?
<geirha> vlp: Well, does fdisk -l list any linux partitions?
<vlp> no there is no Linux partitions.
<geirha> Then either A) Ubuntu is installed in windows, or B) The Ubuntu partitions are gone
<geirha> If A, boot into windows and run a filesystem check on the drive Ubuntu is installed on. C:, D: or whichever
<vlp> I installed Ubuntu last year with Wubi in Windows
<vlp> <geirha>  at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/109905/how-to-get-rid-of-ubuntus-no-init-found-error-message-using-windows?rq=1  URL  its mentioned use Live CD
<Justaguy> Good morning,,anyone help with blank desktop in use
<geirha> That solution does not apply to wubi install
<Justaguy> Blank desktop wubi install?
<geirha> Justaguy: My previous message was not meant for you :)
<geirha> What do you mean by "blank desktop" ?
<Justaguy> Wubi install no desktop after 2 install,have correct video drivers,had icons untill about 3 reboots during first install,now just blank after login
<Justaguy> Nothing on desktop just wallpaper
<Justaguy> Have window showing x nautilus after f5 key
<geirha> Justaguy: Hm. On the login-screen, try selecting a different session
<Justaguy> Did guest same results
<Justaguy> Gateway net book.  Have updated and wireless working from first install
<Justaguy> Mouse keyboard work
<geirha> In the little box where your name is listed and there's a password box, there should be a small ubuntu icon. Click that and select one of the other options; e.g. Ubuntu 2D (or something like that. I don't remember what options you'll typically have)
<geirha> It sounds like your window manager has been fully or partially uninstalled
<Justaguy> Will look for that just shut off waiting for reboot
<geirha> Any error messages and such are written to ~/.xsession-errors   it may be useful to look at that
<Justaguy> At login,,my name,guest,remote.     ,top bar         Wireless sound,power button
<Justaguy> Rookie at command need assit with that
<Justaguy> This is second install, desktop shows things untill installing AIT video driver,,untill that desktop very broken up at all res
<Justaguy> Lucky to find and install driver and regular updates
<Justaguy> Maybe I should do 12.4 instead of 12.10
<Justaguy> I can change desktop and get to setting
<Justaguy> Have tried differant thing still no icons on left, have moved mouse over all edges
<Justaguy> 1024 768 display won't allow to change
<Justaguy> Gerha thanks I just going to try 12.4
<seanwash> Hello, would someone be able to help me with my public key issue? I have created one, but when I use ssh-add -l it says there are no keys. I try adding it and w/o sudo and I get permission denied but when I use sudo it says that I can't connect to my agent.
<holstein> seanwash: what are you trying to do? password-less ssh access?
<seanwash> setup a public key for using git with github
<holstein> i think that will be different. and github specific
<holstein> seanwash: are you following a guide?
<seanwash> holstein I have it setup where I can ssh in w/o a password already. That's why I'm confused as to thy this isn't working
<seanwash> holstein Nope, I've done it before on my local computer. The only reason it's not working for me is because my box isn't sending over a key to them when I ssh
<seanwash> holstein I wonder if it has to do with agent forwarding?
<holstein> seanwash: i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys and some other resources to make a "bigger" key
<seanwash> holstein right, i've done all that. Generated the key, copied it over to github. It's just like it's not able to send it when I ssh. Why would I get two different messages with and without sudo?
<holstein> seanwash: i would expect github to have specific requirements
<holstein> seanwash: i wouldnt expect this to be like setting up ssh keys on a few machines that you "own"
<seanwash> holstein I don't understand how it would be different though. I setup keys on my mac and boom ssh bliss. I setup keys on my ubuntu box it acts crazy. I'm not trying to get any different type of functionality out of the ubuntu box. just to be able to git pull code into the server
<holstein> seanwash: i havent setup git... i can only mirror your comments.. i set up ssh keys, no problem, on machines that i own
<seanwash> holstein ah. I did an ssh -v and this is what I got: http://cl.ly/text/2i3O1j1l1j3x
<holstein> seanwash: i would just go through the errors.. "Roaming not allowed by server" is important i bet
<seanwash> holstein haha, yeah
<holstein> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/seanwash/.ssh/known_hosts). seems relevant
<seanwash> holstein I'm new to the whole VPS thing. so. many. headaches.
<holstein> seanwash: i have heard it can be... take as many things out of the equation as possible
<seanwash> holstein What I'm thinking now is that the permissions on ~/.ssh are jacked up and that's why it can't add it to the known hosts. I think that's why ubuntu isn't sending a key because it's not trusting the host
<geirha> If you've run ssh-add or ssh-keygen or similar with sudo, that would explain why it fails
<seanwash> geirha expound?
<geirha> with sudo, .ssh would be created with root as owner
<seanwash> geirha (if you don't mind)
<seanwash> ok, so can I sudo chown user to give the user back permissions?
<geirha> and sudo doesn't change HOME to root's homedir by default
<geirha> ls -ld ~/.ssh
<seanwash> (I recently learned that SUDO means switch user do, and that it's not just a way to force the computer to do things, so your answer makes total sense now.)
<geirha> just make sure .ssh is owned by you and have mode 700
<seanwash> drwx------ 2 700 seanwash 4096 Nov 26 08:32 /home/seanwash/.ssh
<geirha> it lists owner as 700...
<seanwash> yep
<seanwash> I ran a chown seanwash on ~/.ssh
<geirha> ah, you've run chown 700 instead of chmod 700 :P
<seanwash> *facepalm
<geirha> sudo chown "$USER:" ~/.ssh
<geirha> also make sure all files inside .ssh is owned by you
<seanwash> so, chown = change owner and chmod = change (permissions)?
<geirha> change mode aka permission bits, yes
<seanwash> I got it!
<seanwash> I had to change the owner of var/www which is where I'm keeping my web apps
<seanwash> git clone just ran successfully
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions is a good page to learn about UNIX permissions
<seanwash> thank you for your help
<aeoril> Salutations!
<amglassner> Hello, I am wondering how to dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 8 preloaded on a laptop.  I am entirley new to Windows 8 and the new UEFI program.  Is there anyway to do this?
<holstein> :/ ...i was wondering when we would see one of those
<rds_> hai guys is there any application that can used to send and receive sms via ubuntu using my phone ?
<holstein> what phone? android?  use airdroid
<rds_> I dont have any android phone ! I own a nokia 6303i
<holstein> rds_: whatever your carrier will allow then... i know verizon has a web portal i have used to send from
<rds_> hai holstein , I tried wammu and i can send sms via it but there is no notification when a new sms receive
<holstein> http://wammu.eu/ ?
<rds_> holstein, I installed it from ubuntu repository  !!
<holstein> rds_: theres nothing in *buntu that will be allowed to provide that functionality AFAIK... your carrier could though
<holstein> rds_: cool.. i'll just hang back, and maybe one of the other volunteers here can help you better.. cheers!!!
<holstein> looks like http://wammu.eu/ is wammu - GTK application to control your mobile phone
<holstein> !info wammu
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<holstein> !wammu
<ubot2> Factoid 'wammu' not found
<holstein> http://wammu.eu/phones/nokia/238/ might help you see what is practical
<holstein> http://wammu.eu/phones/nokia/4066/ rather
<holstein> hmm... oh well
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-28
<raub> Was trying to do an update and am being told no space left (http://pastie.org/private/kvzzfymhuaimjletbgb1bq) on the device.
<raub> Do I take that is in /var? If so, I thought that I had enough space for such things (almost a GB free).
<geirha> Certainly looks like you have enough space on every filesystem of consequence
<geirha> raub: Run   watch -n1 'df -h'  in a separate terminal, then run the apt-get again and see where it eats space
<raub> geirha: thanks! Lemme try
<raub> geirha: /usr went from 864 to 876M and /var went from 983 to 984M
<raub> That is nothing
<raub> Or, this is rather ridiculous
<raub> And this machine has 4GB of RAM
<geirha> Hm. Could there be some quota on one of those filesystems perhaps?
<raub> geirha: I built that guy without quotas. But, just to make sure, is there a quick way to figure out?
<raub> BTW, I can increase the sizes of the diff lvs (/var, /home, etc), but I would feel stupid if I did that without knowing what really happened
<geirha> I haven't messed much with quota so I couldn't say
<geirha> try creating a 10MiB dummy file under /var
<raub> geirha: me neither, which is why AFAIK it is not there.
<raub> Sure thing
<geirha> dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=10 of=/var/tmp/delete_me
<raub> (you type way faster than me ;)
<geirha> df claims var has 22G space, ~1G used, and ~1G available. That doesn't add up
<geirha> so there's probably some quota thing there
<raub> Ok. Bad cut-n-paste
<geirha> or maybe it's just a copy/paste error? 22G is really 2G?
<geirha> ah
<raub> Yep :)
<raub> geirha: http://pastie.org/private/8l966wll5waszpsb2n604w
<raub> I even just created a 200MB file in that same dir. No problems there either
<geirha> Hm. I'm running out of ideas.
<geirha> Perhaps try an strace
<raub> on apt?
<geirha> strace -f apt-get -f install
<geirha> Might show where the error originates
<raub> A bit more messages than I expected :)
<raub> capturing output and trying again
<geirha> probably only need writes
<geirha> strace -f -e trace=open,close,read,write ...
<raub> Down to 59567 lines... from 200K
<geirha> search for ENOSPC
<raub> geirha: should I be concerned about the repeating 4096 here: http://pastie.org/private/izh22v36wviiq007msrlq
<raub> I mean, it looks like the write is not advancing
<raub> (I might be reading too  much in there too)
<geirha> I'll be disconnected soon. It's patch day, but anyway. Did you find where ENOSPC occurs?
<raub> can't find that pattern
<geirha> It does look a bit odd that it keeps writing the same data to fd 1 over and over, but it may be it just looks like it's the same data.
<geirha> Hm. Odd.
<raub> geirha: you need to go. I wonder if there is an issue in the lv I am not detecting
<raub> dmesg does not help me much here because my firewall is filling it up
<rick_le_feuvre> I'm a new user of ubuntu, but a long time Windows user. I've installed 12.10 and I'm sure there must be some way to set certain programs to load at boot. However, I'm not sure where to look to set that up.
<raub> rick_le_feuvre: I *think* that if you start a given program and its icon shows on the tab thingie, you can left/right/sideways click on it and tell it to start on boot
<rick_le_feuvre> it looks like my only options are to either boot the program or unlock it from "Launcher". I would guess that there must be an editable list somewhere of programs that load on boot.
<raub> I *think* the boot option is what you want. I am on a centos desktop right now. If you give me a bit of time I can start my ubuntu 12.04 laptop
<rick_le_feuvre> There's this utility on the Launcher called Dash Home and I navigated through it to an application called "Startup Applications". However, there is no help function I can see, so I've simply added Firefox and Thunderbird to it. I was planning on simply rebooting and seeing if I've got it set up right.
<rick_le_feuvre> well, apparently I didn't to that right.
<zizo> hi, I'm a very new user of ubuntu. Just installed it into may laptop alongside windows. in ubuntu warless is not working. My computer is Dell Inspiron 1525. Any one please help me?
<rick_le_feuvre> in "Startup Applications" I need to enter the name of the app and then a Command (whatever that is). Anybody got any idea about what it means when it asks for a Command??
<escott> rick_le_feuvre, it would be /usr/bin/firefox
<rick_le_feuvre> thank you escott. I've seen references to a slash/dot. Is that required as well?
<escott> rick_le_feuvre, ./command means is a relative path (it does not begin with a "/" so it is by definition relative). it is relative to "." which is the current directory.
<escott> in your case there is no current directory for startup applications
<escott> or at least you dont know what it would be. and the absolute path from the filesystem root / to /usr/bin/firefox is what you want
<rick_le_feuvre> OK, thanks for the clarification. Coming from the Windows world where everything is made easy for you, I feel more than a little lost in linux land.
<escott> many of us feel the same way about windows
<rick_le_feuvre> lol
<escott> you just need to learn how unix does things. it makes very good sense once you are used to it
<soind> I was logging in to ask something. I think I read that HUD will replace global menu in future versions.  Is this the case, or will they continue to exist side-by-side?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-29
<bookpage> does ubuntu 12.04 use only the 3.2 linux kernel?
<geirha> bookpage: yes
<geirha> only 13 hour response time today. We're improving exponentially!
<bookpage> thanks geirha, much appreciated.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-30
<r4y> My brother is running Ubuntu 12.04 and he asked me, Should i do all of the updates that are suggested?, my response was:
<r4y> That is a question I have asked myself many times.
<r4y> I don't know the answer, so I will have to ask some people who use Ubuntu about it. I wouldn't want to have you going through the list, nor would I want to go through the list to decide what to update and not update. I always just update everything
<r4y> I run Ubuntu 10.04, and I have some experience, but I am not a Linux guru
<r4y> I figure that by updating everything, it makes sure that the security fixes that are released inclusing for programs I don't use would be more secure from someone somehow using holes that would otherwise not be fixed
<r4y> I menat including not inclusing
<r4y> lol, I meant meant not menat
<r4y> Anyone disagree?
<geirha> Yeah, I install all updates when they show up, the're not much point not to.
<geirha> And if it wants to update a program you never use, you can always uninstall that program and not be bothered with updates for it again
<r4y> Great, well I didn't figure it takes up much space for hard drives that are 300 GBs in size
<r4y> What about evolution?, I don't remember what program I once un-installed but Ubuntu fell apart because of it
<geirha> Yes, gnome-panel depended on evolution, so when you uninstalled evolution it also took gnome-panel with it
<r4y> Know I know how to add back the default packages through synaptic package manager
<r4y> Ah, then it must have been evolution I un-installed
<r4y> lol
<r4y> since then I took away the note icon for it by using some command I have somewhere in a text file for future reference
<r4y> sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages then killall gnome-panel
<r4y> This is the problem I am having now with Ubuntu 10.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122148/flash-in-browsers-does-not-play-sound-accurately-using-pulse-network-audio
<geirha> Well, gnome-panel's gone in newer releases
<r4y> I know, but I am sticking with Ubuntu 10.04 for good
<r4y> I mean other then experimenting with other Linux OSes of coarse.
<r4y> So now I have to kill pulseaudio after starting up Firefox for videos which only lasts for so long a session. And I have tried Chromium but it doesn't help so that's not it.
<r4y> I am confused, in the link  posted there is a window for sound that I have never seen before?
<r4y> http://i.stack.imgur.com/SHsGz.png
<r4y> He must either be using a different version of Ubuntu or has something installed I don't have installed on Ubuntu 10.04
<philipballew> r4y, what are you trying to do?
<geirha> r4y: That's what the sound settings look like in 12.04
<r4y> O, OK
<r4y> Videos in Firefox of Ubuntu 10.04 sort of skip, but not the same as skipping, like someone is hitting pause and play but really fast
<r4y> The link I posted above show to kill pulseaudio which temporarily fixes the problem, restarting does the same
<philipballew> alright
<r4y> Sorry, I didn't mean to be vague
<r4y> That makes sense since the layout for the top bar is on the left with the same Ubuntu 12.04 theme. I should have known
<r4y> I don't know if there is a solution for videos to not stutter on a browser. When I play a video on my hard drive and or audio there is not problem
<r4y> Sorry for me bad English. Ha ha, there is no way for me to edit what I have said. Sometimes there is no stuttering for a long time, but I know to expect it on my current setup with online videos.
<r4y> Well anyways, that's all I have to say I guess. I should go. Thank you for talking to me. Bye :) /
<ExUnixGuru> When installing Ubuntu alongside windows does Ubuntu have knowledge of the drives being in RAIFD?  If not how o I find and get the RAiD drivers to load properly during install/first boot?
<ExUnixGuru> Please excuse typoes I am a one hannded touch typer
<geirha> I haven't used raids myself, but I'm sure it would at least depend on whether it's a hardware raid or software raid
<ExUnixGuru> Using  RAID that is on MB - board  has several avail;able an I have two sets of two RAID0, primary is two SSD
<ExUnixGuru> I would have hoped the installer would have the drivers available
<ExUnixGuru> I may have to clean a spare drive up and connect it so Ubuntu has its own drive to install to
<ExUnixGuru> Am looking to play with the server for setting up a friend with a server for a business..  Will this be the best place to come for questions as I proceed with this endevor?.
<geirha> Sure, but there's also #ubuntu-server
<ExUnixGuru> ok will look that one up as it will probably be able to answer the advanced questions I will  likely have
<ExUnixGuru> Does anyoine here know if Ubuntu supports RAID out of the destribution or do I have to to go MFG and install the driver seperately?
<ExUnixGuru> Thank you for the responses I got.. will try another area...
<matanc> Hello
<matanc> Hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-01
<Qwertba55> hi can anyone help me?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-02
<OceanAcousticsGu> There seems to be a problem with the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.  Here is the error message: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found.  Anybody know how to fix this?  Thanks.
<15SAAL9NG> soga
<smartboyhw> !?
<jjschoen> I've been using themes in Ubuntu, which I really like. I run into problems with text-intensive programs like writer, calc, eclipse, etc. due to bad contrast between the text and background. Turns out whats pretty in a UI isn't too great for working with spreadsheets :). I know I can revert to the default theme to work around the issue but I'd rather not have to do that every time. Does anyone know a way to open a program
<jjschoen> from the command line with the default theme or some other trick that might help me? Thanks guys.
